# HobbyTown USA at The Gate



## Robertw321

HobbyTown USA's will be racing at the Gate in Maple Hts. Ohio for the 2005/2006 indoor season. HobbyTown will run at the Gate independently of any other organization, with the same race directors, format and classes as last year.

The HobbyTown race crew would like to thank NORCAR for their cooperation in making this happen.

2005/2006 Schedule.

September 30
October 7, 14, 21
November 4, 11
November 18 Champs warm up, foam tired Touring cars and
1/12 scale only non points race
December 2, 9
January 6, 13, 20
February 3, 10, 17
March 3, 10 

We will not be holding open practices this year, but NORCAR will be holding open practices on Wednesdays. Please see the Cleveland Style at The Gate thread for NORCAR's practice and race schedule.

Classes

1/10 Touring Car Foam Tires
1/10 Touring Car Rubber Tires ( just for you Ray)
Mini Coopers
1/10 Bombers pre 1980 American passenger car bodies, stock motor, any chassis you can fit a body on with the wheels under the body.
1/18 Trucks
1/18 Onroad cars
1/12 scale pan cars

$12.00 first class $8.00 additional classes family discount available.

Practice at 5:00 signup's close at 6:30 racing at 6:45.

I'll post directions for you westsiders as soon as I dig up the street names.


----------



## BudBartos

That sounds GOOD!! I will have the BRP point series set up this week.


----------



## viper311

viper311 will be there to kick some *** ha ha


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Might want to mention that ist HOBBY TOWN USA STRONGSVILLE so its not to be confused with Mentor Hobbytown.


----------



## DJohnson

Excellent!!! Finally a full size track and no more hairy bearings  all on a conducive Friday night! Beautiful, can't wait!!! Now I just need to get a car... what's everbodies opinion on that? Whats with the rubber tire bit? I assume you get more run life from rubber? Whats the traction like? Can't believe its that time of the year again. Later

Dan


----------



## rayhuang

Djohnson-Xray is still great. The new Losi with the Chicky set-up is dialed. The TC3 is still very hard to beat and Wise and Herrmann are rolling them. I am running a RDX and have some some quick laps and runs with it. YOu can buy or run anything these days and be succesful.

Ray

I also hope to run some Friday nights and leave Sunday for my family. Its nice-three options to get track time now-and all 5 minutes from work and 10 from home


----------



## Doorman

Ray, 

Show these guy's how much fun rubber tire Touring cars can be!
I love running them outside and I think they will be even cooler on in carpet.
Great to hear HT is going to the Gate.

Tracy


----------



## Robertw321

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Might want to mention that ist HOBBY TOWN USA STRONGSVILLE so its not to be confused with Mentor Hobbytown.


This is true but there was some concern with it being confused with the other hobby emporium in Strongsville. Several people have called it Strongsville Hobbytown instead of HobbyTown USA Strongsville. So if it's going to be confused I'd rather have it confused with Mentor.


----------



## ghoulardi

*Wooo Hooo !!*

I'm in . Gonna run a BRP this yr.





Heh Heh...GUY LIKE


----------



## bigbadstu

i'll be there to defend my crown as Bomber World Champ, and the Midi-T will also be there. if anyone wants to take on Twinkie, i'll run Cooper as well, but not for points. SOME people seem to think having two motors is some kind of unfair advantage....


----------



## ghoulardi

*twinkie, advantage?*

I've seen twinkie run Stu. Looks like more of a handicap too me.:lol: 






Heh heh... Guy like


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Robertw321 said:


> This is true but there was some concern with it being confused with the other hobby emporium in Strongsville. Several people have called it Strongsville Hobbytown instead of HobbyTown USA Strongsville. So if it's going to be confused I'd rather have it confused with Mentor.


AGREED!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

By the way, Thank you Steve!


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: YEAH THX STEVE . Stu you should come out to the gate tonite takin the Impala body off the shelf for some practice Jeff's got his caddy body maybe a little heads up practice :drunk:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bigbadstu said:


> i'll be there to defend my crown as Bomber World Champ, and the Midi-T will also be there. if anyone wants to take on Twinkie, i'll run Cooper as well, but not for points. SOME people seem to think having two motors is some kind of unfair advantage....


 I let you win bomber last year but not this year my friend!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadstu

i'll be there tonite, not sure what time, but Twinkie and the Midi will try out the rug. 

oh, and Jay? BRING IT ON!


----------



## rayhuang

Whats bomber class? I mean-what bodies, motors, tires, chassis, etc??


----------



## vn1500

sorry jay but I'm the one that let him win you know the guy that ended in 2nd place by like 9 points


----------



## vn1500

Ray bomber is pre 1980 body style except gt40 no wing , stock 27 turn motors , and any foam tire combo .  this is really strange answering a question for one of the fore fathers of organized r.c racing we're not worthy we're not worthy . lollollollol


----------



## DJohnson

rayhuang said:


> Djohnson-Xray is still great. The new Losi with the Chicky set-up is dialed. The TC3 is still very hard to beat and Wise and Herrmann are rolling them. I am running a RDX and have some some quick laps and runs with it.


Ray and/or anyone who knows - Do you know what sort of extra parts are needed that aren't in the above mentioned kits in order to make them really competitive? Thanks for the info.

Dan


----------



## chicky03

For the JRX-S you need:

20,25,50 and 60 springs
Swaybar kit
offset rear hubs 0,1 or 2
6 degree castor blocks
Losi 60wt oil
Parma Bumper
Parma Alfa
If you run 3700 or 3800 you need the Aluminum battery tray.

I think that is it!!

Paul


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

vn1500 said:


> sorry jay but I'm the one that let him win you know the guy that ended in 2nd place by like 9 points


No i meant because I stopped racing bomber and was letting other people run the car to try it out, Remember, I pulled out mid season. I was killing you guys at the time I know I didnt finish second in points, I dont even think I finished 5th in points but only cuz I pulled out:dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bigbadstu said:


> i'll be there tonite, not sure what time, but Twinkie and the Midi will try out the rug.
> 
> oh, and Jay? BRING IT ON!


Is that a challenge? SWEET!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`ts Gonna Be A Great Nite At The Gate. Tsb Maxamps


----------



## DJohnson

Paul - Does the JRX-S seem to track true and straight? Point and shoot like the xray fk'04. Did those new front axles actually get rid of the front end chatter and allow for more steering throw as compared to the xxx-s? Thanks for any info!!!

Dan


----------



## rayhuang

Dan,

Show up tonight and you can drive mine. I just got it back from a guy I loaned it to in KC. He won two A-Mains with it and soundly beat a driver who he will admit is better than him!! The cars really good. YOu can use my Helios-or bring your radio and receiver. You can run it a couple times too-not just one pack.

Ray


----------



## Robertw321

rayhuang said:


> Whats bomber class? chassis, etc??


Any chassis you can get the body on with the wheels under the body.


----------



## DJohnson

Ray - Thanks for the offer, I'll see if I can make it. I might have to wait for another opportunity since this work thing kinda gets in the way.

Dan


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

DJohnson said:


> Ray - Thanks for the offer, I'll see if I can make it. I might have to wait for another opportunity since this work thing kinda gets in the way.
> 
> Dan


Hey dan how is the new job going?


----------



## bigbadstu

for any Noobs out there looking for the Gate, there are TWO Bingo halls on that stretch of road. go past Home Depot and look for the rusty excavators in the parking lot and you can't miss it.

tables and chairs are provided so you can eliminate one trip to the car.

what a place! the track is huge and very technical, but after a few laps you pick up the rhythm of it and you can start going fast(er). i still got a ways to go.

Twinkie showed her Mini roots by doing backflips at the end of the straigtaway and the Midi-T got lost a few times. gott a get my carpet legs back.

Jeff, thanks for letting me wheel the Losi around after i broke both of my cars, YOU DA MAN! :thumbsup: 

it's a pretty fair haul out to the east side, maybe 35 minutes from HT in Strongsville, about 20 from the airport.

BIG THANKS to all who made it possible for us Hobbytown Hacks to race out there. See You at The Gate!


----------



## DJohnson

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Hey dan how is the new job going?


It's going. As you well know its a pain having more than one job but you do what ya gotta do!!! You still running the fk04? You guys getting much of a Tuesday night crowd out there?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

DJohnson said:


> It's going. As you well know its a pain having more than one job but you do what ya gotta do!!! You still running the fk04? You guys getting much of a Tuesday night crowd out there?


yeah its been ok on tuesdays, more and more every week. yeah still the fk04, mine may be for sale unless i can get off this night shift i am on right now! no time to race except practice


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Booyah!*

Hey racers,

Good to see a positive response to the "merger" that has occurred. It's going to be a good thing. It was great to see some new faces last night as well. Thank you Steve, for your committment. 

So it's looking like The Gate will see traffic on Wednesday (practice), Friday (race), and Sunday (race) all winter long. Who can argue with that?  That was rhetorical, please don't answer that. 

Since the winter season is just around the corner, and we'll have more nights than ever to roll our cars out, I thought I'd put a heads up out there to any of you needing some additional practice batteries. I've got to clear out last year's goods. If that sounds interesting to you, click here:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=81944

Talk to me at The Gate and we'll get it going. I'll part them out to locals, but I don't wan't to ship sticks out to ten different places. 

Bob, Steve, 

We gotta get you in there so that you can get the PC setup with your scoring software of choice. If you'd like to use J-lap, you're welcome to do so. Yeah, right, eh? Ha! 

Alright then, let's do it. Come one, come all. This season's going to be one to remember! I can feel it.


----------



## jpsmith

*pics?*

Are there pics of this place that I could check out? Perhaps The Gate has some sort of web site?

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Marty Mangione

God I`am I Excited Jerry And I Are Sitting Dowd My Basement Right Now Saying How Kool It Is To Have A Place Like The Gate To Race At.and Now We Can Race 3x A Week. Easy Boy Sloooooooooow Down Just Breath.


----------



## Brian Rice

jpsmith said:


> Are there pics of this place that I could check out? Perhaps The Gate has some sort of web site?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=100351&page=138&pp=15

About 1/2 way down in post #2065 there are some pics.

The website is www.clevelandcarpetracing.com

It is a little out of date, but that is being worked on. :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Marty Mangione said:


> God I`am I Excited Jerry And I Are Sitting Dowd My Basement Right Now Saying How Kool It Is To Have A Place Like The Gate To Race At.and Now We Can Race 3x A Week. Easy Boy Sloooooooooow Down Just Breath.


 Marty-e-mail me! [email protected] I have a big ring diff with clamp on hub you can buy-cheap. Its right out of the 12L4 kit. Slightly used-but very good. I'll rebuild it for you if you want. 

Ray


----------



## Robertw321

Goetz said:


> Bob, Steve,
> We gotta get you in there so that you can get the PC setup with your scoring software of choice. If you'd like to use J-lap, you're welcome to do so. Yeah, right, eh? Ha!


J-lap ehhh no thanks. :lol: I think we'll stay with Laps Free. My brother Don and I run the race program so Steve may or may not come. What night is good for you? Do you want to do it on a practice night or off night? LMK what's good for you and I'll talk to Steve and Don and we'll get it set up.


----------



## MAD1

Hello all,

What tires do we run at the gate? I realized I don't have tires for my JRX-S yet and need to get some. Same time I found out that my batteris for the XXX-S will not fit in the JRX-S unless I rework them..man is this hobby costing me.

Hope to see you all at the race Tuesday.


----------



## buddylee503

most people use cyan fronts magenta rears, they provide tons of bite, and they make the car feel less "twichy", at least for me that is when compared to plaid front and purple rears. All i know is that when ive ran cyan/mag, ive run faster than plaid/purple, no matter what car i drove. Hope this helps...


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1-Parma Cyan and Magentas for the best speed, but Parma Purple and Plaids will last longer and are almost as fast.

Yeah-gotta love the crazy battery bar set-up on the JRXs. Its not too bad once you build a couple packs.

Ray


----------



## MAD1

Thanks guys, that helps a lot. thought that might be the set-up, but wanted to make sure.

Anybody know who has the new aluminum battery tray? I was also wondering if anybody has gotten the sway bars for the car.


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1-0.060" sway bar on the back is pretty much standard carpet set-up. I'd get a sway bar kit. Call Hobbytown Strongsville tomorrow for the JRXS parts.


----------



## rayhuang

buddylee503 said:


> most people use cyan fronts magenta rears, they provide tons of bite, and they make the car feel less "twichy", at least for me that is when compared to plaid front and purple rears. All i know is that when ive ran cyan/mag, ive run faster than plaid/purple, no matter what car i drove. Hope this helps...


Buddy-I rebuilt the RDX tonight.Which sway bar are you using? i just put the kit one in front for now. but I think its too heavy for what i want it to accomplish.


----------



## MAD1

Thanks Ray,

I plan on stopping by there on my lunch break for the tires and batteries so I'll get the sway bar kit too.


----------



## David Usnik

Stopped in Tuesday night to pick somethings up, and all I can say is WOW! It's great having the Hobbytown crowd at the Gate.


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> Buddy-I rebuilt the RDX tonight.Which sway bar are you using? i just put the kit one in front for now. but I think its too heavy for what i want it to accomplish.


Ray, When I was over talking to Buddylee about his set up, he measured the front bar and it was like 1.4 or 1.3 mm.
I don't know what size Corally makes there bars in, but that is what he told me!
Hope this helps. Maybe he will follow up later.

Tracy


----------



## buddylee503

ray im using the optional smaller one...its not the stock


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

David Usnik said:


> Stopped in Tuesday night to pick somethings up, and all I can say is WOW! It's great having the Hobbytown crowd at the Gate.


that was just a few of em! wait it will get better!


----------



## MAD1

Hey Jeff,

Wait till you see what I got running for Tuesday nite. Yea, the JRX-S is almost ready to go (just needs a paint job), but I gots a surprise. Can't let you have all the fun in 1/12th. It needs paint too, but it shoud run. If the batteries charge it should go.

Now I have to make decisions on what to run this fall/winter. Too many cars.


----------



## MAD1

Hey Ray,

You are absolutely correct on the batteries. Got the first pack built and i got them in. built 2 more packs and started using Losi as different 4 letter words. Talk about tight! I found that the Deans bars need to be flattened out. This helped me get them in. I'm nervous about the solder iron taking off the batterry leads...real close to the rear drive belt. Practice, practice, practice.

Did get one pack charged and had it running in the basement. REAL fast, almost broke my new toy with a block wall.

By the way I got Power Push 3600's in there.


----------



## nitrojeff

hey yall "THE VIBE" at the Gate is.....SUPER COOL!!!!!!! thanks to all.


neato mitch, at least I'll have some fellow lap traffic.


----------



## insaneriders

*Freak*

I suppose you want your motor with ray's set up? I'll cut it, you break it, yo!

Are you going to put a yellow stripe on your back bumper?

I put a yellow stripe down the canopy and sides, watch out I found out my speedo wasn't calibrated with the new radio, should be about 15 percent faster this week. My name is forest, forest gump.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff

i need to get green springs. you cut it i'll break it, yo :thumbsup: yellow stripe?, I was thinking flashing light and training wheels


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, The gate looks like a great place to race. How many bombers are out there ? I can't wait to put my 65 Shelby GT-350 out there


----------



## insaneriders

*New Factory Team TC4 at HT*

Go get your brand new first delivered TC4 from HT. I would but I just bought the Twelve scale :drunk: . Maybe Santa Claus will be good to me this year.

Later,
Gabe


----------



## bigbadstu

we've got the FT TC4 on the shelf, who's gonna be the first?


----------



## bigbadstu

cepaw, if it's anything like last winter, expect up to 15 bombers. i'll be there, Brian V will probably be there, Tom, and Jay keeps threatening to run. should be a good bomber season.

Bob, what's the verdict on HPI's Pantera and Countach bodies? both cars were introduced in the mid-70's. Legal or no?


----------



## DJohnson

Whats gonna be the big turn out this year??? 12th scale or T.C.??? It's almost time to pick up a new ride and I would hate to drop $400 for a T.C. when most everyone is running 12th scale. Give me some feed back :thumbsup: 

Thanks, Dan


----------



## bigbadstu

Dan, looks like 1/12 is making a big comeback, but TC is always popular. i think you need a new one of each!


----------



## Robertw321

bigbadstu said:


> Bob, what's the verdict on HPI's Pantera and Countach bodies? both cars were introduced in the mid-70's. Legal or no?


Let's stick to American passenger car bodies. That was the original intent of the class. No Panteras, Countachs, GT-40s, Cobras, sports cars, exotics or purpose built race cars. There are enough body choices by Parma, McAllister and HPI has a new '65 Mustang.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Robertw321 said:


> Let's stick to American passenger car bodies. That was the original intent of the class. No Panteras, Countachs, GT-40s, Cobras, sports cars, exotics or purpose built race cars. There are enough body choices by Parma, McAllister and HPI has a new '65 Mustang.


the A/C cobra is a passenger car body, For some people anyway! Actually I thought the intent was ANYTHING pre 1980? just curious, Then it became no GT40's But thats weird cuz it really wasnt any faster, wasnt faster than my cobra anyways, I am nobody but I say who cares as long as its pre 1980,


----------



## rayhuang

12th was a nice big field last night. I think that its a great class from many different viewpoints. I hope its a big class on Friday nights and Sundays from now on. Although the cars take a lot of TLC and precision to make work right and much more imortantly keep working right-the skills built up form tuning and maintaining a 12th scale will help when working on your other RC vehicles as well.

Ray


----------



## MAD1

Hey Stu,

Ran the JRX last nite and guess what.....didn't break anything. 

Probably helped that I ran the same battery pack all nite. Didn't have but the one soldered up right and was a little more concerned wth not destroying the car the first nite.


----------



## MAD1

Jeff,

What gves, you actually looked like you knew what you were doing last nite.

Thought you ran good. Had a lot of fun and man...what an eye opener!

Mitch


----------



## nitrojeff

slow is fast! I only want my full 5 minutes, speed is a biproduct. I sure do have myself a great time!! (if you didn't notice) THANKS to ALL who help, which seems to be averyone. This will be a great winter. 

I would like some advice on soldering irons.what should I get? I have a 140/100 gun and I hate it.


----------



## David Usnik

nitrojeff said:


> slow is fast! I only want my full 5 minutes, speed is a biproduct. I sure do have myself a great time!! (if you didn't notice) THANKS to ALL who help, which seems to be averyone. This will be a great winter.
> 
> I would like some advice on soldering irons.what should I get? I have a 140/100 gun and I hate it.


Jeff,

Get yourself the Hakko 936. You won't be disappointed. When you buy it, remember to buy the optional big tip for it.


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff said:


> slow is fast! I only want my full 5 minutes, speed is a biproduct. I sure do have myself a great time!! (if you didn't notice) THANKS to ALL who help, which seems to be averyone. This will be a great winter.
> 
> I would like some advice on soldering irons.what should I get? I have a 140/100 gun and I hate it.



Also-dont forget to get a rollover antennae. Yup-you looked good out there wheeling your 12th scale. Keep up the good work. It gets better!! :thumbsup: 

I 2nd Dave on the Hakko!!


----------



## nitrojeff

thanks guys.
ray PM


----------



## bigbadstu

*a new "wrinkle" for Bombers?*

hey guys, just throwing this at the wall to see if it sticks:

how about a concours judging at the last race of the season for Bombers? the guy who's managed to keep his body painted and wrinkle-free could get an extra couple of points. to qualify, the body would have had to run at least half the season. no fair buying a new body for the last race.

that way the good drivers get rewarded and the board-bashers like me will have to work a little harder. hack another driver, that's gonna cost you eventually.

given how close last year's points battle was, it could be an upset in the making. which could be good or bad.

btw, i'll be racing a Cuda with a vinyl top this year :dude: 

opinions please?


----------



## cepaw

Hey Stu, I like this idea of a concours judging at the last race. I too tend to be a board basher so it wont be easy to keep a body looking too good, but it will be fun trying.
me and my 65 mustang will see you out there


----------



## insaneriders

*Over the Edge*

While this may help some stay between the boards, all you guys that need to tighten it up will be left wanting. 

BTW I like watching the bombers fishtail and barrel roll. 

Later,
Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff

how about a high milage class as well. I'll run the Merc.


----------



## MAD1

Damage already done on my Boss. No rips or tears, but lots of white and black scuffs on it. Body is still good for another year of running.

Hey, are those spinners that James Bond had on his Aston legal?


----------



## insaneriders

*Mad1*

Yello,
I'll be at the Gate the following dates
Wed 7th
Sun 18th
Sun 28th
Not enough, I had to pick up some extra trips to pay for the sponsorship.


----------



## bigbadstu

MAD1 said:


> Hey, are those spinners that James Bond had on his Aston legal?


LEGAL? they're practically REQUIRED!


----------



## nitrojeff

what motor should I use for a cobra comm lathe?


----------



## ghoulardi

*lathe motor*

 Just about any stock motor wiil do since you gotta run it in reverse. I use an old stock motor and a 4 cell pack. Just be very sure the comm is spinning in the right direction. Especially if you are using a diamond! If you don't have a diamond I'll hook you up with one of my special "Team Babaganoosh lifetime carbide bits".:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff

cool, thanks! I think I would like a "Team" bit. and I'll attend the Dr. Joe C Babaganoosh Comm cutting 101 class this Sunday at the track.
the Ice charger will only break in a motor if I start at 2 volts . is that OK ? how long should I run in the brushes?


----------



## Marty Mangione

HAY YOU GUYS, Its time someone made a challenge to all who race rc cars in this area.Team short Bus has collected 150.00 for the victims of Katrina and i bet the great people who work or race at the Hobbytown track could add to that with no trouble at all. There go I but for the grace of god. PLEASE give what you can. TSB


----------



## ghoulardi

*Hey Marty!*

you have a pm


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey guys figured I would put it up here first. My Xray T1 FK04 is up for grabs, It has the XRC chassis(thicker and staggered or rear battery placement) thick top deck, carpet front shock tower and stock one, Rubberneck bumper, spring steel front wheel hubs(stock aluminum in the rear) Ran excellent and is totally set up to run tight the way it is. This was jonsers old car which I bought at the beginning of last season and ran it almost all season, Due to a work schedule change I will not be able to race this year, and if I can at all I will concentrate on my 12th scale. Email me for price and picks! It will be going up on ebay in a few days if no one local wants it! this is just the rolling chassis and body and what extra parts I have (arms, carriers, belt, screws ect ect ) [email protected]


----------



## bigbadstu

Jay, you're just afraid of gettin' spanked in Bomber (the Ben-Hur class)


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bigbadstu said:


> Jay, you're just afraid of gettin' spanked in Bomber (the Ben-Hur class)


No I still have my bomber TC3!


----------



## ghoulardi

Haven't seen you in the parkin lot either Jay! C'mon out and play.


----------



## Robertw321

Our race program has been installed on The Gates computer. We're good to go.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

ghoulardi said:


> Haven't seen you in the parkin lot either Jay! C'mon out and play.


Working weekends at the airport kinda kills all racing sorry guys


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*hurricane fund*

hey y'all,

next time you're up here buying parts, drop what you can in the jar for the hurricane victims. i want to see that thing FILLED! 

next time you think you've got it bad because your car's pushing, think about those poor people down there who lost everything. 100% goes to the Red Cross.


----------



## MAD1

Jeff check your e-mail


----------



## nitrojeff

right back at ya


----------



## joneser

Jay, you need to drop me an email or IM about that purchase. Gabe said you guys were in but I have not heard from you. If I dont hear something in a day or two its going back up!

Later


----------



## DJohnson

Joneser - Is it true what I hear that your going into retirement for a while? 

Jay - check your email


----------



## BudBartos

HT racers, are we going to be running 1/18th trucks on friday nights? I will bring two jumps and I know the gate has some.
Get Your 8000 KVA motors in!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

BudBartos said:


> HT racers, are we going to be running 1/18th trucks on friday nights? I will bring two jumps and I know the gate has some.
> Get Your 8000 KVA motors in!!!


 I sure hope so!! I have two ramps as well.

MARSHALS NEEDED. FREE STUNT SHOW EACH HEAT!!!


----------



## Robertw321

BudBartos said:


> HT racers, are we going to be running 1/18th trucks on friday nights? I will bring two jumps and I know the gate has some.
> Get Your 8000 KVA motors in!!!


Yes, we plan on running them.


----------



## MAD1

This smells like a real set-up for me buying even more parts!


----------



## bigbadstu

MAD1 said:


> This smells like a real set-up for me buying even more parts!


i think Mitch is starting to catch on.


----------



## MAD1

I might be slow, but I do catch on eventually!


----------



## DJohnson

So who's running touring car and whos going to run 1/12th scale this year? Help me out guys, its time to get a car and I'm not sure which class to run!!! If theres a decent turn out for 12th scale every week could we run 8 min heats? Thanks

Dan


----------



## EAGLERACER

Dan
If we run 1/12 scale it will be 8 min heats and mains. When i set up our software at the Gate last week I allready set it for this.

Don


----------



## rayhuang

DJOhnson-there are very few who wouldnt agree with me that a 12th scale makes you a better driver. I have also babbled on and on about how it will teach you to be a better mechanic as well. EVERYTHING matters in 12th scale. The diff between a dialed car and complete pile could be a few turns of a well placed wrench.

Also-the cars only use 4-cells-saving you $20 a pack. Its really a no brainer and there are plenty of guys running at the gate practice night with 12ths that I assume will be racing Friday nights instead of Sunday.


----------



## DJohnson

Ray or any other 12th scale know how pro - how difficult is it to dial in a 12th scale as compared to a TC? more time consuming or less time consuming? What would be the easiest car to dial in since it would be my first 12th scale. 8 minute runs alone may be enough for me to jump ship :wave: . Thanks for any info.

Dan


----------



## rayhuang

Dan,

Its a bout execution and repeatability of set-up. BUild it the same every week and it performs the same every week. a 12L4 will run well right out of the box. Just needs to be built right. I am betting Hobbytown Strongsvilles got the kit-now just buy a thickt-plate 0.072 or so and build-er up. Servo is always the next big question. I highly recommend the JR3550z. Its light and cheap and performs well enough for many pros to use. Last-but not least tires. Parma PUrple fronts and Parma Pink rears to start. Someone at the Gate can cut them for you. Parma speed 8 body is next. 

The rest we can deal with at the Gate wehn youve ot it built.

Ray


----------



## DJohnson

Thanks Ray... your a wealth of RC knowledge. Now I'm just curious as to how many will actually race 12th scale before I dive in.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

DJohnson said:


> Ray or any other 12th scale know how pro - how difficult is it to dial in a 12th scale as compared to a TC? more time consuming or less time consuming? What would be the easiest car to dial in since it would be my first 12th scale. 8 minute runs alone may be enough for me to jump ship :wave: . Thanks for any info.
> 
> Dan


I feel its ALOT LESS then touring. and the seem to hold up better iin crashes, You wont break any where near the same amount of parts. It is def. more consistancy in 12th scale, but the setups are very easy to repeat. i mean yo ucan tweak the things with quarters, cant do that easily with a touring car!


----------



## DJohnson

Come on guys don't be shy!!! Who's racin' 12th scale


----------



## bigbadstu

i'll be racing 1/6 scale. not too fast but just try to pass me!


----------



## DJohnson

Stu - Just have to drive under ya and not around ya!!! 

Ray, Jay and anyone else... you think 12th scale cars can handle crashes better than a TC. Reason I ask is I'm also debating on getting my son one for this season as well for the main fact that it sounds like it would help him become a better driver and it sounds like it would be easier to tune two 12th scales as compared to 2 TC's. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## insaneriders

*Come get some*

Hey Dan,
I'll mostly be racing on Sundays, but I might make two Fridays in Oct. I think your son will definitely excell faster with a twelve. The first two weeks might cost you about 30, but once he gets that throttle finger going he is gonna love that car in the twisties. I just got the 12L4 and have run it for about 3 or 4 weeks. That T bar that Ray speaks of actually comes with the kit. 

Might wanna get the IRS rear ride height adjusters and lowered pod plates. Get a 1/8 reamer or drill bit and make sure your front end parts are free. I'll buy those cool kingpins soon. Still waiting on the pod plates. Tony Carruba has some good batteries, 3800 power push. Oh yeah, 96 tooth kimbrough spur. Pinions from about 25 to 29. 

Good Luck,
Gabe


----------



## DJohnson

Thanks Gabe!!! What sort of front springs should be used? That stinks that you won't be able to make many Friday nights. I might stop by and visit you all on Sunday to get some more 12th scale scoop!!! See ya.


----------



## Brian Rice

DJohnson said:


> What sort of front springs should be used?


Mostly Associated 0.020", and occasionaly 0.018".


----------



## DJohnson

Brian Rice said:


> Mostly Associated 0.020", and occasionaly 0.018".


Thanks Brian


----------



## Mackin

DJohnson,
Dan,
I have some trc 1/12 tires purple fronts and gray rears, all new. I also have a couple of new gp 3300 packs, good for practice. Let me know if you are interested.
chuck


----------



## bean's my hero

Chuck,


How's it gong? Loooooong time no see. How have you been. Are you going to race this year. Stop out sometime. 

Jim


----------



## DJohnson

Chuck - You have a PM.

Does anyone know how TRC purple front / gray rear compares to Parma purple front / pink rear, Thanks.


----------



## Brian Rice

Parma tires and TRC tires are the same foam... the rims are slightly different (hardness), but the offset is the same.


----------



## cepaw

What type of rubber tires would be good to run at the gate? (1/10th TC)
I have only run foam tires on carpet
would rubber tires have equal traction as foam?
would they wear slower, last longer?
do you still use traction compound with rubber tires?

thanks for any advice


----------



## rayhuang

cepaw-rubber tires arent popular at the Gate at all. I am the nly one who has run them, and only to get ready for a rubber tire race last spring. I do want the class to grow for many reasons......

What I can pass along to you is this:

Rubber tire car will be about 1 sec per lap slower than a dialed foam tire car.
They will last many,many, many races if cared for properly-maybe the whole season. YOur droop, rollout, camber, ride height will not change from week to week-so easier on you. Also-no need to true tires.

Any of the premounts will work fine. LIke the CS27 or the RP30. YOu can also build your own by using a 24mm rim with zero offset and HPI green inserts (any firm rated insert)and a 27 to 30 rated racing rubber tire. Stay awy from rtr or treaded tires or anything you ran outdoors as it may have pebbles embedded in it which will tear our precious carpet.

Traction compounds is a definate yes. You should always sauce your rears full, but experiment with none to 1/2 sauce in front. Brands that will work are TQ Blue, Corally Jack the gripper and Paragon. There are others, but I dont know what they are.

I am sorry-but thats all I can offer right now. Ask away-I might know more.


----------



## cepaw

thanks Ray
I will try the rp30's and see how it goes


----------



## Robertw321

cepaw said:


> thanks Ray
> I will try the rp30's and see how it goes


Just remember, as of right now there really isn't a rubber tire class to run in. The Gate doesn't run them and we didn't run them last year. To get this class going I will run it if two cars show up. If only one car shows, you can have a choice of running with the foam tired TC's or the Bomber cars. If you run with Bombers you will not receive points.


----------



## insaneriders

*What?*

Rubber tires and a crazy body sound about equal to me. Although I haven't checked the ROAR rules lately on the bomber class. 

Montreal sucks,
Gabe


----------



## Robertw321

insaneriders said:


> Rubber tires and a crazy body sound about equal to me. Although I haven't checked the ROAR rules lately on the bomber class.
> 
> Montreal sucks,
> Gabe


Who cares about ROAR. I run the race, I make the rules.:devil:


----------



## HookupsXXX4

I think that I am in for 12th scale on Friday nights. Fridays work better for me.....Sunday is for football.

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## MAD1

Robertw321 said:


> Who cares about ROAR. I run the race, I make the rules.:devil:


 I'm glad we run by Bob's rules. Last I heard Bomber bodies are supposed to be 50's Nascar bodies. I like all the different bodies we are alowed to run under the Bobmer rules!


----------



## Robertw321

MAD1 said:


> Last I heard Bomber bodies are supposed to be 50's Nascar bodies. I like all the different bodies we are alowed to run under the Bobmer rules!


Actually, when Stu first presented the idea for the class he had either the '49 Merc or the '63 Chevy on his car. Since there is a limited amount of body styles available we went with pre 1980 bodies. We were basically going to have bricks on wheels. Last year someone ran a GT-40 which falls through the crack of pre 1980. I don't care what anyone says, a GT-40 will have an aero advantage over a '49 Merc. This year someone asks about the Pantera and the Countach because they fall through the same crack. To me this defeats the original intent of the class. There are enough brick body styles available,


----------



## nitrojeff

you tell 'em Bob! also, I'm in for 12th scale on friday nights.


----------



## Robertw321

nitrojeff said:


> you tell 'em Bob! also, I'm in for 12th scale on friday nights.


You bring 'em, we'll run 'em


----------



## MAD1

Bob 

I'm thinking about a hybrid class. Electric and Nitro. Now, since it will be indoors, we will have to havea special Nitro blend that smells like posies or something and won't kill us with fumes. But I think the real kicker would be the 1 hour heats and mains.

Of course we would all have to run disgustingly ugly bodies that resemble the hybrids that are out, but we would show how energy consious we all are.

What do you guys think?


----------



## bigbadstu

i think i'm not gonna be the guy that has to explain to the Gatekeepers why their track is all oily


----------



## nitrojeff

i think you're a wierdo :freak: who would marshal?


----------



## insaneriders

*JeffyNitro*

You comin to the gate Sun., or not.
Gabe


----------



## MAD1

All great ideas have opposition at first. I'm just saying .....think about it.

Stu, maybe we can run the gas side on Paragon. Would solve the whole oily thing!

Jeff.....I know you are, but what am I!


----------



## nitrojeff

where have you been Insaneo? Two more sundays at hobbytown and then it's friday nights for me. I'm sure I'll make a few sundays at the gate.
I never said I was opposed, in fact my hybrid is almost ready.and I like wierdos!


----------



## Stealth_RT

Hmmm, nitro engines set up to run on Paragon......that'd rock! They would probably run on Niftech tire compound more easily. Just add some castor oil to the Niftech and let 'er fly!


----------



## mypro4racer

have friday nights started if so what time . i don't know any of you guys but i have an fk05 that needs to do more than just sit around and sunday morning really isn't for me . thanks Dan


----------



## cepaw

Hey Dan, friday nights start on the 30th 
5pm practice
6:30 race


----------



## mypro4racer

thanks . there is stock sedan correct


----------



## Robertw321

mypro4racer said:


> thanks . there is stock sedan correct


Look at the first post of this thread. All the info is there.


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Bob. Is it possible for for you to post a time schedule for the heats when Friday nights start? It really helps. If I can help please let me know.

Jeff


----------



## Robertw321

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Bob. Is it possible for for you to post a time schedule for the heats when Friday nights start? It really helps. If I can help please let me know.
> 
> Jeff


Let me talk to Don. I'll get back to you.


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys only one more practice, new track this wednesday, race on friday, I cant wait. Is anyone going to enter the Halloween classic? sounds like a good time...
Mike


----------



## nitrojeff

I'm certain that none of my cars would pass tech.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have my BRP, and I will bring my 12th scale......anyone else bring 12th scale?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Xray Fk04*

Last post for my X ray if anyone local is interested, its going up on eBay







sunday 275.00 with all spare parts has xrc chassis and thick upper deck, spring steel front hexs, carpet front shock tower. and a bunch of spare parts.


----------



## QUESTFORSPEED

*Mini Cooper*

Is anybodie going to run tamiya mini coopers at the gate this winter? if so stock or modified?


----------



## nitrojeff

QUESTFORSPEED said:


> Is anybodie going to run tamiya mini coopers at the gate this winter? if so stock or modified?


 Hey Stu, that sounds like a challange. Mod mini cooper. I guess he's never met Twinkie! Isn't mini cooper run-what-you-brung?


----------



## Robertw321

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Stu, that sounds like a challange. Mod mini cooper. I guess he's never met Twinkie! Isn't mini cooper run-what-you-brung?


It wasn't supposed to be. Everyone else had relatively stock chassis. Mod refers to the motor. Coopers come in 4 flavors.

540 silver can motor
540 Tamiya sport tuned motor
ROAR 27 turn stock motor
Open Mod


----------



## nitrojeff

Robertw321 said:


> It wasn't supposed to be. Everyone else had relatively stock chassis. Mod refers to the motor. Coopers come in 4 flavors.
> 
> 540 silver can motor
> 540 Tamiya sport tuned motor
> ROAR 27 turn stock motor
> Open Mod


 Yeah, I know. But, Stu gives a new meaning to many words.


----------



## MAD1

If Stu had any gumption, he would make Twinkie a 6 wheel Mini. Come on Stu, can't be that hard, just a quick trip to Home depot and whala, a 6 wheel chassis. What the heck, throw another motor in there while you're at it.


----------



## nitrojeff

and it should be a hybrid!


----------



## Medved

Any place in your group for my 1/10 pan car on Friday?

Dan Medved


----------



## bigbadstu

a brief history of Mini Cooper racing:

we used to run Stock, meaning Stock, then ESCs and bearings were okay, then someone figured out you could get more speed by running touring car wheels, then oil shocks came along, then Mod came into being as an anything-goes class. Then the lowered-suspension mod was all the rage, then some wank put 4-Tec arms on and made a wide-body, then that same wank figured out how to make it rear wheel drive. we've survived the advent of big bumpers, wider suspensions, chassis braces, non-M03 cars, 13t motors, wings, non-Cooper bodies and now, the culmination of years of competitive research, development and psychoactive drugs, Twinkie.

to me the Twink is a natural evolution. it does have Tamiya chassis(es), and the laissez-faire nature of Cooper tech inspection (read "none whatsoever") has allowed the beautiful flower that is Twinkie to come into being. Some feel that we should adhere to TCS rules, meaning no non-Tamiya parts allowed. I could build Twinkie to those rules if need be, but that would also mean no BRP bumpers, Associated shocks, home-brew servo braces, etc.

if Coopers show up, Twinkie will be there. if there is a difference of opinion regarding the open nature of the rules, Twinkie will gladly forfeit points, or run for no points at all. now that the gloves are off in Mod, let's see what you can do. there are no limits, although i think rocket engines would be frowned upon.

just, PLEASE let's not revive the whole spec-class debate.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bigbadstu said:


> just, PLEASE let's not revive the whole spec-class debate.


:thumbsup: agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robertw321

Medved said:


> Any place in your group for my 1/10 pan car on Friday?
> 
> Dan Medved


If 3 show up we'll run 'em. Might even make me dust off my old 10L. If not you could run with the TC's


----------



## Robertw321

bigbadstu said:


> just, PLEASE let's not revive the whole spec-class debate.


AMEN!!


----------



## Robertw321

I would like to thank everyone that raced with us this season and special thanks to all that helped with setup and teardown. It was a great summer.

See ya on the rug.


----------



## MAD1

From what I've seen and the brief time I've been crash, er uh driving, I think the Mini should get everything it can so it can get around the track.

Can the racket coming from those things be changed to sound more like an engine, not a gear grinder? I think the Mini's would be the class that "anything goes" should aply to. but what do I know/care, I'm not buying one!


----------



## bigbadstu

MAD1 said:


> I think the Mini's would be the class that "anything goes" should aply to. but what do I know/care, I'm not buying one!


why not? they're a blast!


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget all You BRP racers first series race Sept 30. Should be a good turnout :thumbsup: I will have the parts rack if You need anything.


----------



## rayhuang

I should be there this Friday with my BRP car!!!

Bob-Can I run rubber tires in stock sedan? I want to do some racing with my rubber tire Tamiya TA05.

TIA,
Ray


----------



## erock1331

bigbadstu said:


> a brief history of Mini Cooper racing:.


I was browsing Freddies' Hobbies in Ravenna, OH website yesterday, looks like they are gonna start running Mini Coopers's.

I heard they put a new subfloor in and made the oval bigger.


----------



## Robertw321

rayhuang said:


> Bob-Can I run rubber tires in stock sedan? I want to do some racing with my rubber tire Tamiya TA05.


Yes, or you could run with the Bombers if you perfer.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

I need about 4 things to get my Tamiya on the track. I need two screw in balls studs for the shocks and two screw on balls for the shock towers, also for the shocks. Can someone hook me up Wednesday night? Ill return them as soon as I can get an order in for them.

Ray

Robert-either class is fine. I'l be about 1 to 2 sec off the pace because of the rubber tires. I only have a Ferrari body and a Nismo Skyline-so maybe stock would be best.


----------



## rayhuang

I found sme ball studs for the shocks. Now i just need the threaded balls. Anyone?

Thanks and see ya tomorrow night,
Ray


----------



## DJohnson

Ray or anyother 12th scalers - What are the best bearings and diff balls for 12th scale? Thanks

Dan


----------



## insaneriders

*Ask Ray*

I'm running the one dollar specials from HT in mine, leave the front bearings alone and pull the seals on the rear bearings and remove grease and re oil. For a dollar a piece and you should see them spin! Ask ray about the Carbide balls for your diff, I haven't got that far yet.

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

Robertw321 said:


> HobbyTown USA's will be racing at the Gate in Maple Hts. Ohio for the 2005/2006 indoor season. HobbyTown will run at the Gate independently of any other organization, with the same race directors, format and classes as last year.
> 
> The HobbyTown race crew would like to thank NORCAR for their cooperation in making this happen.
> 
> 2005/2006 Schedule.
> 
> September 30
> October 7, 14, 21
> November 4, 11
> November 18 Champs warm up, foam tired Touring cars and
> 1/12 scale only non points race
> December 2, 9
> January 6, 13, 20
> February 3, 10, 17
> March 3, 10
> 
> We will not be holding open practices this year, but NORCAR will be holding open practices on Wednesdays. Please see the Cleveland Style at The Gate thread for NORCAR's practice and race schedule.
> 
> Classes
> 
> 1/10 Touring Car Foam Tires
> 1/10 Touring Car Rubber Tires ( just for you Ray)
> Mini Coopers
> 1/10 Bombers pre 1980 American passenger car bodies, stock motor, any chassis you can fit a body on with the wheels under the body.
> 1/18 Trucks
> 1/18 Onroad cars
> 1/12 scale pan cars
> 
> $12.00 first class $8.00 additional classes family discount available.
> 
> Practice at 5:00 signup's close at 6:30 racing at 6:45.
> 
> I'll post directions for you westsiders as soon as I dig up the street names.


 Info TTT


----------



## EAGLERACER

Thanks Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Robertw321 said:


> Yes, or you could run with the Bombers if you perfer.


I would stick ray with the regular touring guys, dont put him in the bomber class, no offense to those guys, but even with rubber tires, ray will hang with most if not all of the touring guys on friday for now. Dont subject his expensive TA05 to te abuse of it! LOL seriously.!:dude: just my .02 I have raced with and seen him race, I wouldnt put him there.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Wish I could be there for either friday or sunday but its not looking at all good, I will be doing bench racing on the Dyno With gabe though! we got lotsa new good toys! thanks jonser!


----------



## Robertw321

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I wouldnt put him there.


I wasn't going to "put" him anywhere. If you notice my post, which you quoted, I wrote, if you prefer. It would be his choice. I too have raced with Ray.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Robertw321 said:


> I wasn't going to "put" him anywhere. If you notice my post, which you quoted, I wrote, if you prefer. It would be his choice. I too have raced with Ray.


Yes I did notice, I wasnt being critical of you, I was merely giving my opinion on the matter because of the class of racer he was, thats all.


----------



## rayhuang

I got about as much class as......hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....

Anywyas-I finshed the rubber sled-but I got ZERo spares :lol: So I will be driving around like Ms daisey!!! if I do break-out comes the RDX. As always-lets have FUN!!!! 

I got a few sets of rubber tires with me so if anyone else wants to join in my insanity!! Stop on by


----------



## MAD1

Well.....carpet season. I was trying to get my cars ready to go and realized....I have too many! Now how did that happen?!!

Looking at the classes, I was wondering how many tracks do we have? Could be a long night. Decided the 12th and 1/18 truck will stay behind for this week. My BRP actually seemed to work after nearly a year off.

Jeff whatcha runnin? Your rental? Team Glassman all ready?

See you all tomorrow night...can't wait.


----------



## MAD1

Ray, somehow Ms. Daisey just doesn't seem to be in your vocabulary. I think once you get a site of the 1st turn in Bomber, you'll see your true calling!


----------



## nitrojeff

hey hey! I think I'll try 18 truck, bomber, and 12th if I can pull it off. but I'll have the TC and miniQuake ready in case I get bored. maybe I'll keep the TMaxx in my van so I can drive on break.
So if Ray is 2 sec off the pace, doesn't that mean he will win by like 4 laps? This will be a great season!!!
Mitch bring your RC18T. We'll convince you to run it, just bring it.
See ya'll tonite!


----------



## rayhuang

For any guys coming back this season and want to race a Losi JRXS-I got a sweet one for sale. Its got Brand new-never run Ceramic diff balls and ceramic bearings in the outdrives and layshaft for a whicked smooth and free drivetrain. I also have a sweet custom painted Parma X20 body thats brand new-not cut out. And last a DSM module for a JRZ1, Mars, mars R or Helios. I wont have this stuff with me tonight-but if it hasnt sold yet-then net Wednesday practice night. E-mail me for pics and prices.

[email protected]


----------



## bigbadstu

i'll be there with the Bomber and the Midi-T. see y'all there!


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys,
I'll be there with bomber and tc
does anyone have any front steering blocks for hpi pro 4 ?
thanks... Mike


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks for letting me run rbber ties in sedan. I must admit to being very confused as to what I need to do to get the high speed steering and steering in 180's but not be snap oversteer loose in the tight corners like into and out of the chicane in front of the drivers stand. In the end though-The slower cormer speeds I still contend makes for great racing (if youve got others on rubber tires) and really teaches you throttle control and driving really good smooth lines.

I wont be running rubber tires for awhile-but it was fun-as was BRP cars. Untill the main of course when Don and Tang must have opened up the nitrous tanks!! WOW-did you guys fly in the Main!!!


----------



## DAVON

Man,was Friday Night A Blast,i Broke My First Two Races And Still Had Fun,can't Wait For Next Week And Thanks To Everyone Who Help Me Out Tonight.......


----------



## MAD1

I guess it was fun. I think I should look really hard at my Bomber and make sure I have all the damn parking lot set-up out of it. It ran like a pig! 

that thing snapped around in every corner. Might be time to tear it down and clean the thing from bottom to top. 

Thanks for all the fun and hope for better times next week.


----------



## DAVON

MAD1 said:


> I guess it was fun. I think I should look really hard at my Bomber and make sure I have all the damn parking lot set-up out of it. It ran like a pig!
> 
> that thing snapped around in every corner. Might be time to tear it down and clean the thing from bottom to top.
> 
> Thanks for all the fun and hope for better times next week.


 DON'T WORRY MITCH YOU'LL GET THE BUGS OUT OF YOUR CARS....JUST HANG IN THERE,LIKE IN THE PARKING LOT RACES YOU GOT SO MUCH BETTER AT THE LAST COUPLE RACES YOU WILL DO THE SAME HERE...JUST LIKE ME...I COULDN'T DRIVE IN A STRAIT LINE UNTIL THE 3RD RACE TONIGHT...THEN IT WAS ALOT OF FUN.....


----------



## MAD1

I probably should have pulled my car out of the bomber main before I shattered the carrier. But now it gives me a great excuse to tear it all apart and start from scratch.

Either that or put more holes in the Mustang and run the JRX in bomber....I don't think so! I think my diffs are in need of a massive cleaning. I also noticed my outdrives in the rear are not exactly pristine anymore, I got a chunk out of it.

Does anybody know where I can get Kryptonite parts for Losi?


----------



## nitrojeff

Super fun! Thanks to all my volunteer marshals!


----------



## bigbadstu

for those who missed it, the 1/12 main was a sight to see! Dwight ran 1/2 second behind Mike for the last 4 minutes, and the race ended with them side by side in a drag race down the straight. Dwight squeaked past at the last possible second, no more than 6 feet from the finish line.

i TQ'd in Bomber but finished on 3 wheels after the usual pile-up in the first corner.

overall a GREAT night of racing!


----------



## MAD1

I agree with Stu on the 1/12th Main. I've only been doing this for a little while, but that was an amazing site to see.

Jeff you better stock up on the blow pops.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes good first race. I think I will have to put the brushless in My buggy 18T


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> I probably should have pulled my car out of the bomber main before I shattered the carrier. But now it gives me a great excuse to tear it all apart and start from scratch.
> 
> Either that or put more holes in the Mustang and run the JRX in bomber....I don't think so! I think my diffs are in need of a massive cleaning. I also noticed my outdrives in the rear are not exactly pristine anymore, I got a chunk out of it.
> 
> Does anybody know where I can get Kryptonite parts for Losi?


MAD1-I will be happy to help you get your cars handlling better. IT will have ot be on a Wednesday night and i wont be able to spend a lot of time-but I'll point out things that might be going on that will help you figure it out for yourself later. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff

hey ray, I've checked all of Mitchs' cars and it's the loose nut behind the wheel. Same problem with my cars! :tongue: 
I was just saying, I think Bud needs to be faster, maybe he should go brushless! Bud...you are amazing! We need more ramps.


----------



## MAD1

Ray thanks for the offer. I might need to get you to give me a permission slip for my wife to sign. I will try to get there Wed. night.

Jeff, I know what will give me and even shot at Bomber...you said ramps and I agree...ramps in bomber!!!! What the H E double toothpick, couldn't hurt, class isn't really a class....is it?!


----------



## MAD1

Bud,
I heard Mamba is making a Jigawatt motor and ESC....think you can handle it?


----------



## rayhuang

NO ramps in Bomber-the cars landing will destroy the carpet.

Actually Bob-please pull all cars the moment they break. I saw some almost anyne who broke trying to limp there cars home to the finish.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## MAD1

Ray... sometimes you are too serious.....what if we put felt bottoms on the cars?

I bet Jeff could launch right through the cash register!!

Ray on a more serious note.....video!

It's what I do and I've been thinking about something, but I would need your help and a couple of others as well. Check your PM.


----------



## nitrojeff

I'd buy a video.


----------



## rayhuang

I saw a video in a nitro car outdoors. It was really awesome. I know it can be dne and a guy in Michigan was doing it at halo last year in an electric car and it was a live feed too!!!! If i can get a hold of the guy and find out what he used-I will.

Yeah-pretty serious sometimes-but not too!! I mean i ran rubber tires last night :lol: But on the jumps-its a legit concern-53 oz car, only 4mm off the ground landing on a jump. We hold two or three big events at the Gate and we cannot afford to have a tear in the carpet.


----------



## bigbadstu

i like the felt-bottom idea. that'll keep people from cheating on ride height!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> NO ramps in Bomber-the cars landing will destroy the carpet.
> 
> Actually Bob-please pull all cars the moment they break. I saw some almost anyne who broke trying to limp there cars home to the finish.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


<------ I Agree, not to mention maybe taking someone else out in the process of trying to "limp" there car back


----------



## bigbadstu

i think CVS sells disposable video cameras for 20 bucks or so, and there's a hack out there to make them reuseable.

for 20 bucks you get the camera, i'm not sure if burning it to a CD is extra or included in the price. it's a little smaller than a GameBoy and stands upright when shooting. shouldn't be too hard to adapt to a car.

there's also a heli site (Jay, help me out here) that has complete remote camera systems for under $100, camera the size of a 280 motor.

PS Jay that motor's awesome indoors!


----------



## Micro_Racer

you can try this!

http://cgi.ebay.com/WIRELESS-PINHOLE-SECURITY-SPY-CAMERA-VIDEO-NANNY-CAM_W0QQitemZ5814881955QQcategoryZ48632QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

A guy had one of them in an R/C air plane...


----------



## russo11218

yeah i think having a video would be great for me at least that way i could see where i am going wrong haha may be it is somthing as simple as putting my car on the track .i guess i just can't shake the off road driveing dust just yet. but i am going to keep at it .pretty soon i will be able to keep up with you guy's. robert


----------



## nitrojeff

I thought you meant tape the race, not IN car. What about off road tires on the bombers? then they could land off the ramp more smoothly. :freak:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bigbadstu said:


> Jay that motor's awesome indoors!


 
Glad ot here it! was shocked the first time when you said "ehh its ok" wait till I get some good brushes again! I am out!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

nitrojeff said:


> I thought you meant tape the race, not IN car. What about off road tires on the bombers? then they could land off the ramp more smoothly. :freak:


If you guys want jumps for bombers, Gabe was telling me what a carpet track did in MI. was to take scrap carpet and lay it down after the jump so when they landed it wasnt on the good carpet. just a thought, but do you remeber last uear when we did it at hobby town it was a bit brutal


----------



## nitrojeff

someone tell Jay and Ray we were kidding. Jumps would be crazy, but maybe a loop of death or a ring of fire!


----------



## MAD1

Ring of fire, ring of fire!!!!! I'm in


----------



## insaneriders

*Michigan, Grand Rapids*

Yeah, those guys were running stadium trucks, they had carpet on the jumps, and a square of carpet in the landing zone. Do you guys still have all of that scrap? All but one truck landed in the zone, that guy landed at least three feet past the zone, which made the total air time about 17 feet from the beginning of the tabletop! 

They also ran duck tape on the bottom of the chasis to keep the phillips screws from backing out and damaging the carpet. 

However they ran the road course in the mourning into afternoon, and started stadium trucks at 5PM. So there was no tear down after every heat.


----------



## bigbadstu

like we don't break enough parts in Bomber as it is...

and the BRPs usually provide at least one ring of fire every heat


----------



## insaneriders

*Stu*

Don't you have a Frankenstadiumtruck? If not, I'm really surprised!

Gabe

PS. We'll have to run that motor on the dyno and see if its as good as you say, just remember cut the comm and new brushes every two heats!


----------



## bigbadstu

Gabe, my Frankentruck is still under construction:










that's the back end of the XXX-S beside it for comparison.

as for cutting the comm every 2 heats? i'm too busy replacing all the parts i've broken  

speaking of broken, everything's out of commission right now. toasted an outdrive in the Bomber main, and i'm about out of holes in the shock tower (3 broken ballstuds in there now) and the Midi-T is awaiting a 1/12 steering block transplant. won't be there for practice, maybe for Friday night. depends on how ambitious i get.


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, can someone explain how the points system works ?
do the qualifying heats count for points ? or just the main ?
THANKS
Mike


----------



## Robertw321

cepaw said:


> Hey guys, can someone explain how the points system works ?
> do the qualifying heats count for points ? or just the main ?
> THANKS
> Mike


It's Steve's system and he handles the points. You'll have to have him explain it to you.


----------



## insaneriders

bigbadstu said:


> Gabe, my Frankentruck is still under construction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the back end of the XXX-S beside it for comparison.
> 
> as for cutting the comm every 2 heats? i'm too busy replacing all the parts i've broken
> 
> speaking of broken, everything's out of commission right now. toasted an outdrive in the Bomber main, and i'm about out of holes in the shock tower (3 broken ballstuds in there now) and the Midi-T is awaiting a 1/12 steering block transplant. won't be there for practice, maybe for Friday night. depends on how ambitious i get.


That's why you need more motors, bring two to the race, or three if you want to practice too. I agree, I don't have time to build motors on race day. I don't even practice anymore, that's what the quals are for. If I practice I'm bored by the time the main rolls around. AADD is what that is called. 

The truck looks goodin big. Can we transform you from the evil doctor into the points champion?

With a little help, hell yeah.

Later, 
Gabe


----------



## ghoulardi

cepaw said:


> Hey guys, can someone explain how the points system works ?
> do the qualifying heats count for points ? or just the main ?
> THANKS
> Mike


 
The point system basically sux! If you win every Q main you can take the series from some cat who makes the A main and takes second every week! :drunk:


----------



## bigbadstu

insaneriders said:


> Can we transform you from the evil doctor into the points champion?
> 
> 
> 
> i'll always be the evil doctor. there's always someone faster than you, but there's no one more evil (just ask the poor E-Maxx that died to make that truck)
Click to expand...


----------



## Steve @ HT

I'll try to keep this brief. 
Qualifying position counts for 35% of the total points and the finish in the main for 65%. The maximum a racer can get is 200 points, 70 for qualifying and 130 for the main.
In each class, the top qualifier gets 70 points, 2nd 69, 3rd 68, etc. In the mains, overall, the top position gets 130 points, 2nd 128, 3rd 126, etc. A DNS in the main gets 0 points. If a driver in a lower main (B, C, D, ...) gets more laps in a shorter time than a driver in a higher main (A, B, C, ...) the driver in the lower main will get more points.
For example, in qualifying:
Gus 20 laps 5:02 70 points
Mason 19 laps 5:07 69 points
Sally 19 laps 5:10 68 points
Fred 18 laps 4:30 67 points
Monk 15 laps 5:01 66 points
Kato 2 laps 1:07 65 points
In the mains
A main
Mason 20 laps 5:02 130 points
Sally 20 laps 5:07 126 points
Gus 5 laps 2:20 122 points
B main
Fred 20 laps 5:03 128 points
Monk 18 laps 5:12 124 points
Kato DNS 0 points

With a 9 race series, 7 races will count and 2 races will be throwouts.

If I missed anything or you have any other questions, you can send an e-mail or call me at the store at 440 846-1770.


----------



## Robertw321

!!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Thanks*

It's really quite simple if you have a couple of PHD's!

One point spread per place in qual

4 point spread per place in main

drop two worst days and add up the points.


OR, let Steve do the math, while you concentrate on staying off of the boards. I prefer the later, since all you have to do is show up to all of the events and you will probably beat someone that is really three places better than you in the final standings!

Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bigbadstu said:


> Gabe, my Frankentruck is still under construction:
> 
> 
> 
> that's the back end of the XXX-S beside it for comparison.
> 
> as for cutting the comm every 2 heats? i'm too busy replacing all the parts i've broken
> 
> speaking of broken, everything's out of commission right now. toasted an outdrive in the Bomber main, and i'm about out of holes in the shock tower (3 broken ballstuds in there now) and the Midi-T is awaiting a 1/12 steering block transplant. won't be there for practice, maybe for Friday night. depends on how ambitious i get.


STU did you master that shrink ray? looks like your daily drive shrunken and lifted !


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

ghoulardi said:


> The point system basically sux! If you win every Q main you can take the series from some cat who makes the A main and takes second every week! :drunk:


Ross thats not true and i think the points system is one of teh best out for that reason that you have a chance to still redeem your self but haveing good qualifiers and you do crap in the main


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> It's really quite simple if you have a couple of PHD's!
> 
> One point spread per place in qual
> 
> 4 point spread per place in main
> 
> drop two worst days and add up the points.
> 
> 
> OR, let Steve do the math, while you concentrate on staying off of the boards. I prefer the later, since all you have to do is show up to all of the events and you will probably beat someone that is really three places better than you in the final standings!
> 
> Gabe


Common guys its not that hard to follow, its very straight forward. You want something hard to follow, TRY QUAL points with ROAR THEY SUCK!!!!!!!! Steves system is fair and works I have been racing for years 20+ off and on and Steves system is a good one. I have seen everything from "only points given to the mains" to "subtracting points for DNF's and other things" Steves system is fair and it works, All you have to worry about is winning and you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## bigbadstu

Mr-Tamiya said:


> STU did you master that shrink ray? looks like your daily drive shrunken and lifted !


thanks! that was the whole idea.

wait til you see the functioning lights and turn signals :dude:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay all, who is running 12th scale friday nite at the gate?? 




Marty
tsb runs maxamps cells


----------



## nitrojeff

hey marty, there were 4 12th's last friday and sure more will come.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I hope to make it out Friday.....if I do I will bring my 1/12th....


----------



## DJohnson

My son, My Dad and I will be tooling around in 12th scale... Should be interesting shaking off the summer dirt and jumping head first into carpet with no prior practice!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I may run 1/12th if I get it ready!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Jay! Did you just get a dyno? If so, keep your money and maybe I can rent some dyno time. I would love a test on a handful of motors. Let me know


----------



## T_Reiner

never mind,,,found it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Jay! Did you just get a dyno? If so, keep your money and maybe I can rent some dyno time. I would love a test on a handful of motors. Let me know


Yes I did, ok leave em with gabe, sounds fair youll get a print out and all!


----------



## T_Reiner

Hey Guys,
I'm an off road guy, but I'd like to try a little on-road just for fun once in a while
I have a tc3,, anyone have a good base set up for the track they can send me so I'm at least close when I show up. I'll be running a stock motor more than likely
What kinda tires should I get?

I appreciate any help
Thanks Tom


----------



## cepaw

Hi Tom,
most guys are running Magenta rear and cyan fronts = Parma tires are popular = less expensive than others = Hobbytown $14.99 a pair, you can also pick them up at The Gate, not sure of their price.
rear toe in 2.0
front toe out .5-1.0
camber 1.0-1.5
ride height 4.5-5.0 front and rear
alot of guys run a tc3 so you should have no problem getting help down at the track
I hope this helps
Mike


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Tc3*

Tom,

Jim Herrmann (Bean's my Hero) posted his Grand Finale, race winning, setup on The Gate '05 thread around the end of April. You'll be more than close if you execute that one right. Infact, I don't think it changed at all when he ran it in Vegas two weeks ago and TQ'ed the first two rounds with it! It might just be the best setup ever on a TC3.

- Chris


----------



## nitrojeff

me too. me too. can you please send me that set up?


----------



## DAVON

For All Who Races Bomber.......lets Get Ready To Rumble......... :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## T_Reiner

thanks.
I'll look for that set up

Also what a good pinion/spur gear to run with a stock motor?


----------



## nitrojeff

Holy Cow!!! That was Super Fun! Great racing! Thanks. Nice work TeAm sHort bUs.


----------



## cepaw

great racing BOMBERS
Dave nice race in the main (that was fun)
see you guys next week
Mike


----------



## T_Reiner

I found that setup post you were talking about
Thanks

nitrojeff 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1067801&postcount=903


----------



## nitrojeff

Neato! I'll keep this on record.


----------



## Marty Mangione

What a great nite of racing at the gate.Jeff way to take the b main in 12th scale.TJ (team short bus) 1st in bomber NICE!!!!!!!!!! TEAM short BUS would like to welcome Bill Weaver to the team. Bill runs in the BRP class and does pretty well he had TQ friday nite. WELCOME TO TEAM short BUS BILL.

Marty TEAM short BUS
MAXAMPS


----------



## EAGLERACER

Chris

I am setting my TC3 up to run Friday I have Jim Herrmanns set up but i have a couple of questions on it.

What possition should i put the balls for the camberlink on the shock towers both front and rear

What degree camber should i set

what do you recomend for the toe setting

Don
Hobbytown Race director


----------



## vn1500

Welcome aboard Bill please be sure to keep your hands and head in the bus at all times :freak: :wave: good racing friday thanx Bob & Don and the ever fabulous crew of The Gate


----------



## DJohnson

Was it just me or did it seem like Friday night just flew right on by!!! Didn't even have time to eat dinner until after the night was over and I couldn't believe it was almost midnight when we got out of there. Thanks Bob and Don for keepin' things movin' at a nice pace. 12th scale is awesome, had tons of fun!!! Can't believe how much longer 8 minutes feels compared to 5. I definately need to work on my concentration and i need to remember to blink at least once every couple of minutes, i thought my eyes where gonna dry up and fall out. We were lucky to make it to the race that night, I literally got our cars together the hour of... A big thanks goes out to Chuck, Bud, Tony and Tracy for helping me out with some different issues. The car felt pretty good for just getting it together and throwing it out on the track with only 4 minutes of practice before the first qualifier. Thanks to everyone for the prior setup help, to many people to list. Man, what a difference this is compared to 1/8th scale offroad. Hey Tracy, thanks for letting me tool around your TC, that is a nice and dialed ride, hope I didn't leave any lasting marks on your baby. Is it Friday yet???

Dan


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, I'm thinking about getting a comm lathe, what's a good one ? what should I look for ? I've never used one before, I only run stock motors. Thanks for any info...
Mike


----------



## nitrojeff

I just got the Cobra and it seems great. The real question is... how much money you got to spend? I only had $100.
IS IT FRIDAY YET?????


----------



## whynot

cepaw said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking about getting a comm lathe, what's a good one ? what should I look for ? I've never used one before, I only run stock motors. Thanks for any info...
> Mike


 
I am looking for one also,I am looking for the newer cobra one with the diamond bit. What is the most common one people are using?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I know where you can get the Integy auto one for only $ 149.99 ITs in stock :thumbsup:


----------



## Doorman

DJohnson,

No problem on the ride! Glad you enjoyed it.
It is fun racing with the HT group again.
Nice easy paced night with a good group of ppl.
I should see you guy's again on the 21st.

Had a good time with my 12th scale on sunday.
Got some set up help from a racing friend that helped my car also. Made for a really fun day.

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## DJohnson

Doorman said:


> DJohnson,
> 
> Got some set up help from a racing friend that helped my car also.


You got some help... O'boy, that car is probably rediculously dialed now!!! :thumbsup: 
Question for you and/or other 12th scalers... how much steering should i dial out or how big a turning circle should I shoot for so I'm not over steering and scrubing speed like I was last week?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## insaneriders

*Dan*

Turn around in half a lane, maybe a bit tighter. Anyone else?

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

insaneriders said:


> Turn around in half a lane, maybe a bit tighter. Anyone else?
> 
> Gabe


 Maybe start around 5 to 5.5' circle. if you find your self dialing in a smaller circle to be able t hit apex's, it probably means your set-up needs more steering or your compensating for poor lines or not lifting early enough or for long enough.


----------



## DJohnson

Thanks guys!


----------



## Doorman

rayhuang said:


> Maybe start around 5 to 5.5' circle. if you find your self dialing in a smaller circle to be able t hit apex's, it probably means your set-up needs more steering or your compensating for poor lines or not lifting early enough or for long enough.


Dan, Trust what Ray is telling you. He and some other 12th scalers helped me out a ton this summer. Once you get a good baseline set up, these little things are killer fun to drive.
I had a great day on sunday with it and even got to race with ray in the main. Fun, Fun, Fun!!

Talk to you soon.
Tracy


----------



## DJohnson

Does anyone know if there are any 12L4 lowering pods in stock at the track or know of a place were I can get some before Friday? Is there much of a difference between IRS and CRC pods?

Thanks Dan


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

I dont think there are any at the track,your best bet would be to order from irs direct.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Halloween Classic at The Gate*

Hey all,

Please note that we are requiring your paid entry to be in BEFORE the race begins on the 28th. We would like to have them in by next Friday (10/21). For information regarding entries, consult our home page, which has an updated entry list on it, as well as, the dowloadable entry form. 

If you're not looking to compete that weekend, it's still going to be something to spectate. The Gate will be pimped for racing like it should be. A new layout with some surprises, working video monitors that will indicate scoring (which are now up and running on Sundays), and alot of talent trying to end up at the top! 

If you're a carpet racing enthusiast, or wannabe, the simple truth is this:

Cleveland is the place to be, and has been for the last three years! It is really something we can be proud of. Whether you have a curiosity about all the hype, some local friends to cheer on, or just want to see the pros racing at your track, all are valid excuses to come out. So do so, and become a believer. :lol: October 28, 29, and 30.

Lata,

- C


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Dude, you're missing something...*

I know. Here:

www.clevelandcarpetracing.com

See you soon.


----------



## MAD1

Hey all,
Have fun the next couple of Fridays. I'll be back around Classic time and might stop up to see what all the hub bub is about.

Mitch


----------



## bigbadstu

where you gonna be, Mitch?


----------



## T_Reiner

What time do you guys open tomorrow for practice,,, 5pm, not any earlier?


----------



## Stealth_RT

Oops, posted in wrong thread.


----------



## MAD1

I'll be in the Keys fishin'


----------



## bigbadstu

ya lucky mumble mumble...


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry no racing for Me tonight maybe next friday.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Not a large turn out, but everybody seemed to have fun, might try again next week.


----------



## DAVON

It Was A Great Night...i Had So Much Fun....great Racing In Bomber....i Think It Was Actually Clean Racing For Once ...THANKS TO ALL WHO LET USE RACE AND HAVE OUR FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hi All, just a short note to welcome Dennis Miller to TEAM short BUS Dennis also races BRP so watch out Bill. The SHORT BUS IS FILLING UP!!!!!!


----------



## viper311

Last night was fun even though there were three tc's running. A great track thank you


----------



## tc3racer98

Stu, you have a PM!


----------



## russo11218

yeah i had fun also ,i missed the frist race do to servo saver problems but the other two qual's and main went smooth as silk even though i couldn't get caught up to joey for the life of me all night it was good run though .hell to be honest i liked the smaller group of tc's sometimes you get to crowded when you have like ten guy's running in one heat eh...my two cents.


----------



## russo11218

oh and stu when can sport on of team shirt's he he


----------



## insaneriders

*Stu*

Dude please resist the urge to step on my car. Didn't your mama ever tell you to look both ways before crossing the road? Even more important at a race track where the driver isn't gonna lift for a marshal. Hell I don't lift for a four car pile up.

BTW you owe me a servo saver, kimbrough in type, on a JR servo, color is grey. I'll pay you your cost, punk.

Hey, did any of my front ride height spacers come in? Or the Parma motor brushes? I'm starting to lose faith!

See ya,
Gabe


----------



## bigbadstu

*Godzilla!*

Gabe,

you need to build a stronger car, bud. I stepped on Matt the Cat's 1/12 last year and didn't hurt it a bit.

Steve just raised the employee prices, i now pay $26.00 for the Kimbrough servo saver. 

see you friday, punk.


----------



## vn1500

Marty Mangione said:


> Hi All, just a short note to welcome Dennis Miller to TEAM short BUS Dennis also races BRP so watch out Bill. The SHORT BUS IS FILLING UP!!!!!!


 Welcome aboard D. Miller


----------



## Medved

what are the qualifications to get on team SHORT BUS?

Dan Medved


----------



## vn1500

Well you must be breathing ,be able to somewhat concentrate for 8 min. or 5 min. which ever you can , sight is a bonus but not required , must have fun , be somewhat of a nice person , must wear your team shirt every race day , and always try to help your fellow racers in any way you can or can't in some cases........... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadstu

in other words, far more stringent than the entry requirements for Team Babaganoosh.

HEY, Mitch and Ross, we have MICRO BATTERY BARS IN STOCK! get 'em while they're tiny!


----------



## nitrojeff

HOLY COW!!! What was I thinking? I just signed up for the Holloween race! Mike, Dave, Joey,Stu,Mitch, you guys gonna try? I need someone I know to race in the G Main with me.In fact, I think it's time for Mr. Carrol to get a bigger car. (Not that you have a small one now.) Who's in? I'm slowly extracting speed secrets from the Gate guys which I will sell you all cheap. As soon as I figure it out.


----------



## Doorman

insaneriders said:


> Dude please resist the urge to step on my car. Didn't your mama ever tell you to look both ways before crossing the road? Even more important at a race track where the driver isn't gonna lift for a marshal. Hell I don't lift for a four car pile up.
> 
> BTW you owe me a servo saver, kimbrough in type, on a JR servo, color is grey. I'll pay you your cost, punk.
> 
> Hey, did any of my front ride height spacers come in? Or the Parma motor brushes? I'm starting to lose faith!
> 
> See ya,
> 
> Gabe


 
Gabe, Are you racing this Friday?
I want to run my 12th scale and work on some set ups.


Tracy


----------



## cepaw

Hey Jeff, I'll run in the G main with you, should be a blast
Mike


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Halloween FYI*

As of today we have 155 entries for the Halloween Classic. Booyah. Keep 'em coming in. 

If you are not racing the Classic and you have some gear left at The Gate, please arrange to have your pit gear removed from the facility for that weekend (October 28-30). We'll need every section of table to accomodate the racers for that weekend. We will be practicing tonight, and racing Friday and Sunday. So that gives three opportunities to get in and take your gear somewhere for the next week or two.







We appreciate your cooperation in the matter, and you will too!
















Or just sign up for the race and it's a non-issue. Oh yeah!

- Christopher D

See you all on Friday!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Well it`s done almost, the short bus is rolling and will be at the GATE friday nite. 



Marty TEAM short BUS


----------



## Greg Anthony

Paul,

Did you get my e-mail?


----------



## Brian Rice

Greg Anthony said:


> Paul,
> 
> Did you get my e-mail?


Greg,

Paul and Kelly left Tuesday afternoon and are in California until early next week at RCX.


----------



## cepaw

Hey Chris,
Thanks for all the help wednesday with my pro 4 (shocks)
I cant wait to run it friday
Mike


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*word.*

Hey Mike, 

Yeah, no problem. This hobby's alot more fun when your not fighting with your car to get a decent lap. I'm sure it's not perfect, but we'll pick away as needed. I would love to drive it with some rip in it. Keep me posted. I'll likely be out later tonight.

-- Chris --


----------



## nitrojeff

Super fun, again! Sorry Tom, I didn't see you 'till it was too late! Hey Team Short Bus....you guys are the coolest. Thanks! I can't wait 'till next weekend!


----------



## MAD1

Hey Guys,

Back from the Hurricane. 've been thrown out of many bars in my day, but never asked to leave an entire Island. They told us to leave on Wed. I hate Wilma!!!!!

Managed to catch some nice fish before we were asked to leave. Wifey caught a 9 foot Lemon Shark on 20lbs. test line, what a surprise!!!!.

Holloween classic huh? Not sure I can dedicate all those days to the race. Let me look at that. I need to fix all my cars before I can attempt to get out there. 

Are you guys sure that's all the requirements for Team Short Bus!?

Mitch


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I have been racing my BRP car and having good luck, but the turn out compared to last year is way down. Where is everybody hiding? Come out come out where ever you are.


----------



## russo11218

hell i think the reason why there aren't as many pepole as last year is the neighbor hood sucks there and for me i know i hate dealing with the traffic to get there ,i mean don't get me wrong i am still going to come but i sure miss the place on chevy blvd closer to home .Also i hate the haveing to rush on friday night's to bad we couldn't have like sat night or something like that would give us more time to get there with out haveing to worry about traffic or anything else i think with the winter time comeing the turn out is only going to get worse . just thought i would put my 2cents in robert


----------



## viper311

Robert is got a point. Traffic is bad also when it's on a friday and everybody wants to go home. Don't get me wrong I like the track and when I raced two friday ago I had a good time. saturday night would be great peaple can get parts or get ready to race without rushing.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

russo11218 said:


> hell i think the reason why there aren't as many pepole as last year is the neighbor hood sucks there and for me i know i hate dealing with the traffic to get there ,i mean don't get me wrong i am still going to come but i sure miss the place on chevy blvd closer to home .Also i hate the haveing to rush on friday night's to bad we couldn't have like sat night or something like that would give us more time to get there with out haveing to worry about traffic or anything else i think with the winter time comeing the turn out is only going to get worse . just thought i would put my 2cents in robert


traffic isnt that bad going east in the evening, it can get a little thick but try going the other way at that time. Also, that is not a bad neighborhood! you pansey! i used to run a midas shop over there. you want to see bad go down to east 55th and kinsman, or harvard and lee. in all the years we have been upstairs or downstairs at the gate no one has been mugged or even assaulted as far as I know. and if your that scare duse the buddy system going in and out wuss. that is a much better facility than our old facility in Parma, Snow rd or brookpark rd traffic was just as bad at 5pm. I think alot of the people still dont know we have moved yet.


----------



## Robertw321

We also should remember that even though the store is on the westside, not all of the racers live on the westside. The eastsiders traveled to Parma. Why can't the westsiders travel to Maple Hts.?


----------



## EAGLERACER

When we were at Snowville I had to make the east to west trip like everyone that is making the west to east trip. I worked till 5 sat in many traffic jams and was still able to make it there in time to run the program and race. The trip is doable as far as the area its not any worse then Snowville people just think it is


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, I happen to like the way things are, sure Maple Hts is a 30 -40 min. drive, I-480 can make or break the trip, sure the neighbor hood isnt the same as when I grew up there, but then again neither is Parma. But the fact is The Gate is a awsome place to race, its huge, has pit areas, tire truer, the track changes every month, and a great group of guys that are willing to take time out of there fun to help the newer guys that need it. Sure the parking lot is fun in the sun, the Chevy blvd was nice (but a lot of work for the guys setting up) The botton line for me is The Gate is the most fun I've ever had racing... Hope to see more people there, they dont know what there missing... Mike


----------



## nitrojeff

cepaw said:


> Hey guys, I happen to like the way things are, sure Maple Hts is a 30 -40 min. drive, I-480 can make or break the trip, sure the neighbor hood isnt the same as when I grew up there, but then again neither is Parma. But the fact is The Gate is a awsome place to race, its huge, has pit areas, tire truer, the track changes every month, and a great group of guys that are willing to take time out of there fun to help the newer guys that need it. Sure the parking lot is fun in the sun, the Chevy blvd was nice (but a lot of work for the guys setting up) The botton line for me is The Gate is the most fun I've ever had racing... Hope to see more people there, they dont know what there missing... Mike


 AMEN BROTHER!!! As Is is Super Cool! And the place is amazing! First Class crowd and facility.
I'm from the west side. Maybe the directors could be convinced to accept late sign ups. Possibly even after the first Qual if traffic or weather dictates. Is there a phone number we can call to sign up if we know we will be late?


----------



## insaneriders

*Right on*

That's a great idea JeffyNitro.

Showing up at 6:45 during the first qual still gives you time to charge for the second qualifier and have a great time.

Gabe

PS. I have heard excuses like oh I don't have any batteries charged up. Last time I checked it only takes 30 minutes. For those of you who charge the night before, your only hurting yourselves. It's free horsepower if you run it with in five minutes of being pulled off the charger.


----------



## viper311

that would be a great idea give a phone number so you can call to sign up if you are running late


----------



## insaneriders

*I don't know*

How many of those ******** have cell phones? BTW to be politically correct I'm a *******.

Gabe


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> How many of those ******** have cell phones? BTW to be politically correct I'm a *******.
> 
> Gabe


Hopefully no one gets upset, but here is the # to the Gate
216-663-0863 so no one has an excuse they can call ahead and pre register for fridays. :dude:


----------



## nitrojeff

my what big words you have. LOL Thank you.


----------



## DAVON

Hey I Think We Should Just Be Thankful We Have A Place To Race And People Let Us Use It At All.....if You Can't Make It,i'm Sorry And If You Can Thats Great.


----------



## nitrojeff

:thumbsup:


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Good luck to everyone running in the Classic this weekend.

Jerry
***********
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## bean's my hero

Bob Williams you have a PM

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## nitrojeff

HOLY COW! I'M FREAKIN' OUT!!! Is it race day yet?!? I can't wait.


----------



## Greg Anthony

has the entry list been updated?


----------



## bean's my hero

Alright the time has come, the moment you've been waiting for. Here is the long awaited Heat Board for the 2005 Halloween Classic!

http://www.jlapracemanager.com/cgi-bin/JLapViewResults.asp?where=NORCAR

If you see any frequency problems and or Personal transponder issues please send corrections to Chris Goetz via [email protected]. 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey, thanks to those of you who came out to root on the home team. See ya'll Friday.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*Congrats To All!!!!!*

WAYNE GERBER, and the SG1, congrats on the 12th scale victory!!! Will you do it again at the Champs? Lets hope so! Glad to see you pulled it off in the end! Love it when locals Kick some major A_ _ !!!!:dude: 


PETE MEDVED Bunny hop king of the year! that was Sweet!!!!:thumbsup: 

BRIAN RICE Go PiNk PoWeR!!!!!! 

TONY CARRUBBA, King of POWER PUSH Batteries! way to go a lot of your cells were in a lot of fast and first place cars!!!, I dont remember the last time I saw you that excited! Oh yeah I do when Vicki won the champs!  

And to everyone else congratulations and good job! didnt get to see everyone race, Had to get back home and get some sleep before work. Saw some real improvement from JEFF "The Scream" MORGAN ,MARTY "The Italian" Mangione and Tom "The Tank" from the* HOBBYTOWN* race crew keep It up and Congrats to Jeff for winning that 12L4 no one deserved it more! How did DAVE MORROW End up? And BUD? He was laying it down in qualifying pretty well from what i read on the heat boards!


----------



## nitrojeff

Thanks. The results are on Jlap. Don't forget Mike Rhodes took home some hardware.Way to go!


----------



## EAGLERACER

Congratulation to all Drivers that ran at the Gate this Weekend

Was Great to see some of the Hobby town group run and bring home some wood. Why to go guys.

Guys now you know what you can achieve with lots of hard work and loads and loads of driving time.

Don


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, Great weekend of racing, I had a blast
Great stock tc main race Jeff
will the track be open for practice on Wednesday ?
are they going to tear this track down , and set up a new layout ?
Back to bomber on friday, cant wait
Mike


----------



## David Usnik

Mike,

Some of us are going in tomorrow night to clean the place up and according to the schedule on NORCAR's website, tear down the track. If we do end up tearing the track down tomorrow, I doubt there will be practice on Wednesday. Please don't hold me to this info however. Chris could probably give you a better answer. Because of the amount of traffic from this past weekend, it would be a good idea to change the layout.


----------



## rayhuang

EAGLERACER said:


> Guys now you know what you can achieve with lots of hard work and loads and loads of driving time.
> 
> Don


Don-thank you to you and Bob for the great Tech work all weekend long. A race doesnt run smoothy without help like that. And very well put!!


----------



## MAD1

I would like to throw my congrats to those Friday night racers that had the guts to race with all the serious drivers. That was an awsome scene I saw on Sunday.

I'm sure that that was an expierence that I will try next year. Can't wait to run with you seasoned pros on Friday and bring you back down to Friday night racin level.

Congrats Jeff and Mike for bringing home some hardware. Hope you bring it Friday night to show off!

Mitch


----------



## BudBartos

I concentrate more at the friday night races it seems.
We should have a good group of BRP racers Friday. I can't wait to run that layout with the BRP car, it was a fun track :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

BudBartos said:


> I concentrate more at the friday night races it seems.
> We should have a good group of BRP racers Friday. I can't wait to run that layout with the BRP car, it was a fun track :thumbsup:


 
OHHHHHH-could be pay back time Friday night Bud :lol: But-alas-I am not racing at all this week.


----------



## rayhuang

David Usnik said:


> Mike,
> 
> Some of us are going in tomorrow night to clean the place up and according to the schedule on NORCAR's website, tear down the track. If we do end up tearing the track down tomorrow, I doubt there will be practice on Wednesday. Please don't hold me to this info however. Chris could probably give you a better answer. Because of the amount of traffic from this past weekend, it would be a good idea to change the layout.


Not till 6pm or a little later!!!


----------



## rayhuang

A buddy of mine has a near new CRC T-Fource for sale for any of you aspiring 12th scale pilots!! Just the car-no electronics.

Its been well built and ran two battery packs on carpet. E-mail me if you want more info: [email protected]


----------



## Mackin

I'm going to come out and run my tc on fri night. Anyone have any xray 4.5 caster blocks for sale? I also have a max-mod tire truer {set up for tc} for sale.
chuck


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

This is just my opinion, but I think it would be wise to run a vacuum before running Friday night. NOT ON THE PROPER RACING LINE, but just off the line and around the boards, but missing the corner apex's. Track is so filthy from all the paragon and foam laid into it from the HC. This should not only aid grip for you guys, but cleaner cars and cleaner pits and pit tables.

Ray


----------



## Mackin

Ray 
Got any 4.5 caster blocks for an xray?
chuck


----------



## rayhuang

YOu can borrow my Team Tamale 4.5 c-hubs!! I am not using them.


----------



## Mackin

Thanks Ray, but remember the last time I borrowed anything from you.
chuck


----------



## rayhuang

Chuck-no problem!! I'll run C-dan w/a tomorrow night. I need Maximum laps in sedan right now.


----------



## rayhuang

hey all-I sold the T-fouce-but the guys PayPal didnt go through-so I still have a near new T-fource red edition with SIlva shock and a set of tires. Again-for you aspiring 12th scale pilots. I also have JR3550 servo and GT7 that could be sold as well. Great price for locals. I can bring it next Wednesday the 9th at practice. E-mail me [email protected]


----------



## nitrojeff

Great racing again! Nice job Tom, you're a natural. However you need to do something to that HPI, I hate feeling bad because your car can't take turn one. . :freak: See ya'll soon.


----------



## nitrojeff

mr ray pm


----------



## MAD1

I guess it was fun. I always injoy making an [email protected]@ of my self.

Is there a chance we will have and X-Mods class or that stupid Radio Shack toy class? Nevermind, I would only find a way to screw that up. I'll be shelving my big cars until I learn how to put them togeather right!

All that said, Tom, nice job, Marty unbelievable job in that qualifier with a broken radio!!! I've been there.

Jeff, don't know what you have against Tom in that nasty Bomber class. Metal bumpers? I'd add spikes to them as well!

See ya'll next week.


----------



## vn1500

nitrojeff said:


> Great racing again! Nice job Tom, you're a natural. However you need to do something to that HPI, I hate feeling bad because your car can't take turn one. . :freak: See ya'll soon.


 My car makes the turn fine it's only when it's trying to make two cars get around the corner that it has problems. Thanks again for the 12th scale sickness ... lol lol lol


----------



## nitrojeff

We'll have to take turns, you lift in turn one for the first race and I'll try to remember to lift in the second race.and so on...


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> We'll have to take turns, you lift in turn one for the first race and I'll try to remember to lift in the second race.and so on...


 Oh yeh.....that will work just fine! I'll get the camera


----------



## Marty Mangione

Oh no Tom, [email protected]@ goes to Marty. Off the chair and off the hook.Team short bus


----------



## MAD1

Marty Mangione said:


> Oh no Tom, [email protected]@ goes to Marty. Off the chair and off the hook.Team short bus


 Marty,

You should get some training wheels for that chair before you kill somebody. I'm glad you can drive a car better than that chair!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Marty Mangione said:


> Oh no Tom, [email protected]@ goes to Marty. Off the chair and off the hook.Team short bus


you were stupid fast on the chair!


----------



## ZOOOOM

VN1500,
You have a PM


----------



## vn1500

Hey zoooom are you coming friday or sunday , I can,t type that much lol lol lol


----------



## ZOOOOM

I might be there on Sunday


----------



## biffbarnes

Since today is a Holiday. Who will be making the race tonight. I imagine TRAFFIC will not be bad so all the no shows can finally come. :thumbsup: The Hobby town guys put on a great race. I cant wait to break out my BOMBER Car.

BIFF


----------



## MuchoMadness

Biff!

I didn't know you lived in Akron! Sweetness. Have fun with your "Bomber" tonight!
Hope the refuse industry is treating you well.

Later,
-JM


----------



## MAD1

Well what a friggin fun night. The only thing I didn't break was the 1/12th. That has some wierd electrical problem that I'll have to tear apart and figure out. 

BRP seemed to have more speed in the main, but my super special steering system didn't think so!!

Thanks to all for some good laughs and fun as always. Limited classes next friday? 12th & TC?


----------



## nitrojeff

Heck yeah! that was fun. The only thing I broke was MY FOOT! Congrats to Mr. Barrett for winning the Crown. It seems we are all getting a little better, which means we all need the same piece of carpet. Remeber, if we could drive well enough to run you into the wall on purpose, we would never have to! Super Fun as always. Thanks! Go tEam shOrt bUs. Glad to see Insano running Bomber with a new TC4. :thumbsup:


----------



## insaneriders

*What happened Nitro*

the last time I ran a touring car you were all up on me, your car needs some love, but its not the motor or the battery!


----------



## nitrojeff

I had you on the run, but couldn't stop from parking every other lap.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

10 cars in the BRP heats and main seemed like a lot, but it was the same for everybody. The main seemed a lot cleaner than some of the heats, thanks for your help in my win. I'll see you all December 2 maybe with another new eye.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> the last time I ran a touring car you were all up on me, your car needs some love, but its not the motor or the battery!


Whats this Gabe back into a touring car? uh oh, Man I gotta get my a** off this shift and come out and play!


----------



## cpittmx

I'm new to 1/12th scale. Have one weekend of racing under my belt at Freddies Hobbies in Ravenna. Thinking of trying a new track. Do you get a decent 1/12th scale turnout on friday nights? Also would like to now when sign up and racing starts along with what time you normally get out of there.

Thanks,
Curt


----------



## Robertw321

cpittmx said:


> I'm new to 1/12th scale. Have one weekend of racing under my belt at Freddies Hobbies in Ravenna. Thinking of trying a new track. Do you get a decent 1/12th scale turnout on friday nights? Also would like to now when sign up and racing starts along with what time you normally get out of there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Curt


We had 10 12th scalers last week. Sign ups close at 6:30. Racing at 6:45. We get done about midnight.


----------



## insaneriders

*Yes, new TC*

Got the TC4FT. It's coming along, I'm already back to my previous benchmark behind the fast guys. Around .9 sec back per hot lap. I think the handling changes came along way, but a bit more to go. Didn't change a motor during two days of racing, had to throw in some brushes cause I ran out of shunt, and didn't even cut the comm. I really concentrated hard on the set up, and not the power. Sunday I was able to run a .4 sec difference between my hot lap and average lap. But like I said the hot lap wasn't super fast. It was fast enough to win the C, using Goetz's 3800.

Later, 
Gabe


----------



## cpittmx

Thanks for the info Bob. will have to get up there and have some fun. is it 1/12th stock?


----------



## MAD1

Jeff, Rumor has it that you are going to run 18.5T 1/12th...what's with that?


----------



## nitrojeff

I've almost got the Mamba/lipo in the 1/12th. I just need to hide it in an Epic can. 
Is anyone in the Champs? How about Sunday's race?


----------



## Dr. J

insaneriders said:


> Got the TC4FT. It's coming along, I'm already back to my previous benchmark behind the fast guys. Around .9 sec back per hot lap. I think the handling changes came along way, but a bit more to go. Didn't change a motor during two days of racing, had to throw in some brushes cause I ran out of shunt, and didn't even cut the comm. I really concentrated hard on the set up, and not the power. Sunday I was able to run a .4 sec difference between my hot lap and average lap. But like I said the hot lap wasn't super fast. It was fast enough to win the C, using Goetz's 3800.
> 
> Later,
> Gabe


 Gabe,

Wanted to check to see if you remembered to bring the battery offsets last Sunday. 

Thanks, 
Gary


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

Another tip. I will be acquiring another 12th scale car in trade this week. I will not be using the car, but it is a nice one. It is a L4 conversion called a Hyperform and its all done in bloody red anodized aluminum, big ring diff. and only run on carpet!!! I'll make a sweet deal to a local on it so we can grow the 12th scale class at The Gate-Hobbytown!!!

Ray


----------



## insaneriders

yes, and nitro jeff has his stuff as well

Gabe


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Gabe,are you coming to practice on wed.,If so I will have your standwith me.

Ray


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> I've almost got the Mamba/lipo in the 1/12th. I just need to hide it in an Epic can.
> Is anyone in the Champs? How about Sunday's race?


 Since I'm new to this whole racin' thing....the Champs are held at the Holiday Inn at Rockside? And this race is over the Thanksgiving time frame?

Again, not trying to be a smart @$$, but I'm not sure how the whole thing works. Not that I would enter and get in everyones way, but I will probably stop by to see what's up.

Jeff, you should do the Mamba in the can for sure. Somehow you will need to get the thing to sound like a stock Epic. I got something for you if you want it. It should help if you run the Champs.


----------



## insaneriders

*Yes Ray*

See you wed. 

Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff

I'm not running the Champs. Maybe next year. In fact, I may not run on Sunday, so I'm not traffic for someone's actually trying.


----------



## rayhuang

No Champs?? Why? My first two years I finished out of the top 100 in stock sedan.

You got to start somewhere!! I was crushed when I found out the Champs had been running in my hometown for 20 years before I even heard about it. 

Ray


----------



## nitrojeff

I hear ya! I'm not able to commit enough time. I still haven't even looked at my cars from friday night. I will, however, be there to lay down the carpet and as much spectating as I can afford. Nitrojeff in a "Staff" T-shirt, amagine that!


----------



## insaneriders

*Wow*

I can't amajinate.


----------



## cepaw

Hey Gabe, Thanks for the help with my gear ratio, it helped alot, fastest lap times down to 13.6-13.9 from 14.6-15.0
see you on friday
Mike


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> I hear ya! I'm not able to commit enough time. I still haven't even looked at my cars from friday night. I will, however, be there to lay down the carpet and as much spectating as I can afford. Nitrojeff in a "Staff" T-shirt, amagine that!


 Man, you mean to tell me that you are somehow,somewhat, an official?

Do you get to carry a gun or something!?


----------



## MAD1

Hey Guys,

I got a few questions regarding the 1/12th set up. The car has front upper mounts in 0, 5, and 10 degree flavors. Which one is the preffered set to use? What does this adjust (in terms of change to handling?). What ride hieght are the cars supposed to be set to? I have the ride height adjusters from IRS. The shock spring has several colors (red, gold, and a couple of stiff silvers), any suggestions.

I thought I would try putting in a set up to get started tonight so I could get more track time Friday night.


----------



## David Usnik

MAD1 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got a few questions regarding the 1/12th set up. The car has front upper mounts in 0, 5, and 10 degree flavors. Which one is the preffered set to use? What does this adjust (in terms of change to handling?). What ride hieght are the cars supposed to be set to? I have the ride height adjusters from IRS. The shock spring has several colors (red, gold, and a couple of stiff silvers), any suggestions.
> 
> I thought I would try putting in a set up to get started tonight so I could get more track time Friday night.


Mitch,

The upper mounts are used to change the angle of the upper arm hinge pin. Thereby changing the amount of caster change during suspension compression. For your first time out I would try the 5 degree mounts with one spacer on the front edge and one on the back edge. If you want your steering to be more aggressive, try the 10 degree mounts. As for the ride height, anywhere between 3mm - 4mm. If you have an AE olive green shock spring, try that first. The green spring is rated at 6lbs/in. If you need slightly more steering, then try AE's silver spring which is rated at 8lbs/in. You shouldn't need to go any heavier than the silver. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## insaneriders

*is your servo flat?*

As long as your doing a bit of maintenance, use some silicone to mount your servo, as is the black type used on real car motors. Are your tie rods level and perpendicular, good. Now shim the tie rod forward at the spacer .5 to 1 mm. . / o o \ . That is a servo picture, ha ha. Get rid of those chunky tires and super glue some new purple front and grey rears. 

Most important! When your car is driving like crap, quit railing it into the boards, pull over and take another look, and please come see me.

Gabe


----------



## Dr. J

Gabe,

You have a better memory than I do. Thanks again for the parts - your a good friend.

Gary


----------



## MAD1

insaneriders said:


> As long as your doing a bit of maintenance, use some silicone to mount your servo, as is the black type used on real car motors. Are your tie rods level and perpendicular, good. Now shim the tie rod forward at the spacer .5 to 1 mm. . / o o \ . That is a servo picture, ha ha. Get rid of those chunky tires and super glue some new purple front and grey rears.
> 
> Most important! When your car is driving like crap, quit railing it into the boards, pull over and take another look, and please come see me.
> 
> Gabe


 Gabe,

Were you responding to my questions? I have the sero mounted on the servo mount at an angle. I was told this helped with Ackerman(?). I cut my tires down per someone elses suggestion. I think I got some grays and they are cut, so I'll try them instead. Super Glue the sidewalls? I guess that will stiffen the roll in the tire...right?

Dave, I don't have the olive, but I got a couple of silvers. I have a spring kit from Calandra (4 springs). No way of testing the spring rate though. 

Got the thing lined up and the tweak seems to be good. We'll give it a try tomorrow night. I still keep hearing all sorts of difference of opinion on this servo mounting. I got it mounted and aligned, so I'll give her a go this way and see.

Thanks very much guys, I really apreciate all the help.

Mitch


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Lay me down, now, tiny dancer.


----------



## MAD1

Goetz said:


> Lay me down, now, tiny dancer.


 Okay, try to do that before I get up there tonight. Out of curiosity, what is the reasoning?


----------



## insaneriders

*what what*

your a weirdo

what what

yeah

wearing a pink cowboy hat

maybe a cowgirl baby

yeah


----------



## insaneriders

*seriously*

Paul chicky would have the best explanation.

"Do it because I said it works" 

I believe the intent is to get even throw on both arms, linear displacement.

Mr Goetz, are you lurking?


----------



## rayhuang

Servo down flat on chassis and up. On the up photo-the camber links are supposed to be on the back of the servo saver. I moved them back after snapping the picture.


----------



## BudBartos

There is only 1/12 and 1/10th tonight correct?


----------



## insaneriders

*thats it*

no bomber either, wanna drive my car bud? or you gonna 12 th it.

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

The Hyperdrive 12th scale came in yesterday. Its sweet and came with a nice practice body as well. I'll try and remember to bring it Saturday for all to see. It needs servo mounts (if you want to make it servo up) and servo saver and of course electronics. I am sure you can get that stuff at HT.

Ray


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

insaneriders said:


> Mr Goetz, are you lurking?


Maybe I am, and maybe I am not.


----------



## EAGLERACER

You are correct Bud This Is our warm up to the champs


----------



## nitrojeff

Heck yeah, that was fun! Short Bus rules again. Hey Mike, nice driving on the first lap of the main. That was JUST enough room for both of us on the first four turns. Again, Thanks to all who help.


----------



## insaneriders

*Nitro Jeffy*

You gotta come on sun. Dude I'll throw front tires on it, I got plenty I'm not using, obviously. We gotta get you and mitch dialed in. I know you guys can drive better, it just isn't showing cause your cars are wacked, damn another wall, wacked again. 

Not that I should talk, I was a wackin yesterday too. Trying too damn hard to better my 12.5 hot lap from Wed night. Goetz ran a 12.0 with my car, if I can get him to run a 11.5 maybe I can get a 12.0 and run in the B this week. 

Come out and play
Gabe


----------



## russo11218

hey i was just woundering guy's with that new mini last comeing out soon do you think that would be something that we could race up the as long as i get some foams or something ?has anyone else thought about it >?i metioned it to steve when i was at ht he didn't seem opposed or for it. i dunno maybe the race directors or one you guy's can tell me what you think .i think the mini lst would be a real fun truck to run up there it comes with dual motors!and the suspension on it is insaine. robert


----------



## MAD1

insaneriders said:


> You gotta come on sun. Dude I'll throw front tires on it, I got plenty I'm not using, obviously. We gotta get you and mitch dialed in. I know you guys can drive better, it just isn't showing cause your cars are wacked, damn another wall, wacked again.
> 
> Not that I should talk, I was a wackin yesterday too. Trying too damn hard to better my 12.5 hot lap from Wed night. Goetz ran a 12.0 with my car, if I can get him to run a 11.5 maybe I can get a 12.0 and run in the B this week.
> 
> Come out and play
> Gabe


 Fun night, I liked the relaxed atmosphere with the extra time in the pits.

Gabe and Bob, thanks for the help (Jeff, as usual, you were no help at all). Thanks guys. I hope to get that T-Bar problem rectified. Garage work today.

Way to go sHorT bUs. Remind me about the trophy (loser)before next race day.

See you all later (probably at the CHAMPS)


----------



## bigbadstu

*Rubber Bombers?*

Hey Bombardiers!

we're going to try an "experimental" Bomber setup at the Dec. 2nd race, anyone who wants in can get in on it.

the "Manhattan Project" seeks to eliminate the time spent tweaking tires, saucing tires, measuring tires, cleaning tire residue out of the chassis and oh yeah BUYING ALL THOSE TIRES (sorry Steve). 

a few of us hard-core Bombers are going to try out the HPI Vintage tires & wheels. the idea, of course, is that one set will last several seasons, equalize competition and, by the way, look great with our vintage bodies:



they come in different widths and offsets, but we're not going to "spec" that. if you want to roll fatties all around to fill out your Parma body, go right ahead. if they turn out to be driveable and fun, and the idea catches on, we'll make it a spec tire, or a sub-class.

i'll ask Steve to order up some Vintage sets in time for the next race, should have some by Friday the 25th or Saturday the 26th.

Ray Hoo-Hong, you up for a vintage-body rubber run?


----------



## DAVON

bigbadstu said:


> Hey Bombardiers!
> 
> we're going to try an "experimental" Bomber setup at the Dec. 2nd race, anyone who wants in can get in on it.
> 
> the "Manhattan Project" seeks to eliminate the time spent tweaking tires, saucing tires, measuring tires, cleaning tire residue out of the chassis and oh yeah BUYING ALL THOSE TIRES (sorry Steve).
> 
> a few of us hard-core Bombers are going to try out the HPI Vintage tires & wheels. the idea, of course, is that one set will last several seasons, equalize competition and, by the way, look great with our vintage bodies
> 
> they come in different widths and offsets, but we're not going to "spec" that. if you want to roll fatties all around to fill out your Parma body, go right ahead. if they turn out to be driveable and fun, and the idea catches on, we'll make it a spec tire, or a sub-class.
> 
> i'll ask Steve to order up some Vintage sets in time for the next race, should have some by Friday the 25th or Saturday the 26th.
> 
> Ray Hoo-Hong, you up for a vintage-body rubber run?


 IF IT WORKS I'LL GIVE IT A GO... :thumbsup: ..DAVE


----------



## BudBartos

Get ready for some bomber drift action !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAD1

Well after further examination of my car, I'm surprised it ran at all. Servo crooked, T-Bar floating around, and I have been trying to get all the carpet scuff off of the chassis. It was bottoming out on the back of the chassis and the rear bottom plate. Probably due to the T-Bar issue. 

But hopefully I got it all sorted out. Look forward to giving it a go on the 2nd, provided I can get back from Columbus in time. Should make for a real long day.

I plan on making it to the Champs Saturday late morning early afternoon. Who all is going to be there?


----------



## MAD1

Jeff,

Saw you decided to run the Champs and your in with the sHoRt bUs crew. Was looking at the heat boards for the race. Wow, this must be a big race. 

This I gotta see. You should throw a modified motor in something and run two classes!


----------



## insaneriders

*Nice Wheels*

Looks great, but count me out. I had to work way to hard to keep my rubber car from fishing out. Thats one thing I like about indoor vs outdoor. TRACTION.

Anyone into it though should go to Ray Huang, I believe he has the most insight on set up.

BTW I just got my TC3 re set up for outdoors, I can't change it again, already have too many cars to run indoors.

Gabe


----------



## vn1500

Hey Stu sorry man but you can count me out , I don't work at hobby shop and after some evaluation and testing this idea is gonna be expensive . There really seems to be no traction available with rubber tires , well not if you want to go fast . Even if you just putter around the track it still fishtails . Well I'm going to apologize to the TC guys now cause Dec 2. there'll be the "61 Impala" runnin with ya . Unless Bomber and Expiremental Bomber are different classes


----------



## vn1500

Oh by the way the Impala is a 4 door and in 1961 it was a touring car... lol lmao


----------



## Robertw321

vn1500 said:


> Unless Bomber and Expiremental Bomber are different classes


Since we barely have enough cars for one heat of Bombers we will probably have to run them together.


----------



## insaneriders

*Guess wwwhhhaaaatttt?1*

I'll be moving my precious TC4 to the touring class, watch out Joey, I aint playing nice anymore. 

Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff

If it's so precious, why do you slam it into the wall so much? And I think a few sets of foams are cheaper then new front end parts every other heat, and much more fun.


----------



## russo11218

hey does anyone now how to get to the holiday inn from west 117 ?i was thinking about checking out the champs tommorow


----------



## tc3racer98

*haha*

oh gabe I think your the one whos gonna be watchin out :tongue: haha but thanks for the motor I'm sure you'll run it next sunday to make me look like I'm standin still haha :freak: ttyl

Joey


----------



## MAD1

480 east to 77S exit rockside go left and left into parking lot


----------



## MAD1

Joey, Don't sweat it, He may be damn fast, but ya gotta finish

(look who's talking!)


----------



## tc3racer98

haha true


----------



## russo11218

looks like stock touring is going to be good racing on dec 2 last couple times i have raced there it was only couple of pepole .


----------



## bigbadstu

like i said before, it's an experiment. we'll see how it goes. if it sucks, we go back to foams and deal with the foam issues.

Ray Huang says a less-aggressive suspension setup and a different traction compound will help stiction. i'm thinking Trinity Red Dot. i'll pick some up and i'll share. if it works y'all will have to get your own after Friday's race  .

and i think i know where all my speed went. had a brush spring come unhooked (see what happens when you ignore your car for other projects?)


----------



## insaneriders

*That sucks stu*

I had shunt issues two weeks ago! And A bad cell. And broken outdrive. And Broken A arm, make that two. and a broken C hub. and a broken rim. And twenty different set ups. That only varied my lap time by .9 seconds. 

I can really understand why you want a set it and forget it ride. Especially with a forty minute break in between heats, and possibly wanting to run two cars. I personally would like to run my mini truck, twelve scale, TC3 bomber, and TC4 touring all in one night. Unfortunately I'd have to hire Nitro to work on my cars, as my quest for speed is a direct cause of broken parts. Some day we will all have our own pit crew!

Gabe


----------



## bigbadstu

insaneriders said:


> I had shunt issues two weeks ago! And A bad cell. And broken outdrive. And Broken A arm, make that two. and a broken C hub. and a broken rim. And twenty different set ups. That only varied my lap time by .9 seconds.


yeah, but you're a little more in practice than i am. i've been slacking on Bomber lately, working on my various truck projects. i'm lucky the thing ran at all!

now that my non-racing issues are out of the way, i can get "back on track" and hopefully regain some of my Bomber prominence! i don't like going from series champ to backmarker.


----------



## MAD1

Not sure if Marty and Jeff are getting this forum this weekend, but judging by the RC results site, they must have had a hum dinger of a qualifier (3). If I read that right, they were swapping 5&6 place evey lap for a while.

Tom, you can drive better than that!


----------



## MAD1

There ya go Tommy!!!


----------



## russo11218

does anyone think we will be able to run the mini lst up there as long i get foams for it ?i think i might be getting one for christmass hehe he ............who could i ask ?


----------



## bigbadstu

as long as you foam it up, there shouldn't be a problem. i'm 99% sure the Trinity wheel adaptors will work to get the TC foams on there.

as far as your Christmas presents are concerned, ask Santa.


----------



## russo11218

hey stu thanks for the info but when you metioned trinity wheel adapter what exactly is that? i mean is it something i could buy off you at ht or am i going to have to order online .As far santa is concerd i found at ht bag in the garbage and a present wrapped with my name on it all ready so i got my finger crossed ....i know i took the fun from christmass but i couldn't help myself i want one of theose mini's sp bad i can taste it.


----------



## BudBartos

See You all friday night!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbadstu

well, Rob, i hope you like Thomas the Tank Engine  

Trinity makes wheel adapters to run TC foams on their 1/18 Spyder, and they fit the RC18T as well. they look like they'll fit the MLST, but i'm not sure if the axles are long enough to let the wheel nuts engage fully. we have 'em at HT.

on the other hand, give the aftermarket a few weeks and you'll see all kinds of hop-ups. this truck's got all kinds of potential, and it ain't half bad right out of the box.

I'm only saying this for the people who ARE getting a Mini LST for Christmas.


----------



## bigbadstu

so how did our local guys do in the Champs?


----------



## ghoulardi

*Hmmmm...*

It seems to me that R/C racin' is like sex. It only lasts 5 minutes and it costs way too much!!!:jest:


----------



## bigbadstu

and your equipment always fails just when it's getting interesting.


----------



## rayhuang

If you guys want to have a dirt cheap spec class thats also the coolest looking car ever to hit the carpet, we could run these: http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=483&id=5742

I am sure Hobbytown Strongsville could order a bunch. They are only $110 and the body is prepainted. Maybe we could get big numbers to put on the bodies to differentiate them form one another. They are RWD, plastic tub car with dall diff. Basically like a 1/10th pan car of old days. NO mods of any kind, Tamiya foam tires only (no handmade tires) and pick a spec motor like a C2 or Monster. Only stick packs will fit. I could take care of getting us spec stick packs at a decent price from EA motorsports or SMC.

Just a thought,
Ray


----------



## MAD1

Hey guys, just a heads up. I might not be able to make it to the track Friday night (sHoRt bUs Crown!) I'll be in Columbus and am not at all confident that my meeting will end around 3pm.

If I don't make it up I will probably run some on Sunday and try to stay out of everybodies way. I spent too much time figuring out my car to completely skip a week of racing.


----------



## rayhuang

bigbadstu said:


> so how did our local guys do in the Champs?


Tracy Rumschlag made the A-Main!!! And first year racer Jody friedmann got 4th in the F-Main of touring!!!


----------



## russo11218

well guy's just talk'd to the losi guy ,bill his name was and he said they didn't plan on makeing any carpet tires for the mini lst any time soon .So i guess now all i got to do is fugre out a nice way to tell santa (my wife ) how to return the lst wich i am not supossed to know about by the way he he .......fot the mini-t.That suck's though cuz i really like the mini lst and wanted to race it at the gate in the mini -class but so much for hopeing . robert


----------



## bigbadstu

i was wondering how long it would take for spec racing to rear its ugly head again  

we have BRP cars for that.


----------



## DAVON

I Sure Wish Friday Would Get Here Already....friday!!!!,friday!!!!,friday!!!!!


----------



## bigbadstu

*Mini-LST on foams*

hey Rob,

IF you get a Mini-LST for Christmas (and not the Thomas train) then there is a way to get foams on there, but it'll take some MacGyvering. Use the Trinity adapters (TRI30611, in stock at HTUSA, $15.99) and do one of the following:

either drill out the adapters to let them slide down on the axle shaft a little deeper (they fit the axle, but don't do down far enough). 1/16 ought to do it.

OR

turn down the axles on a lathe. take about 1/16 off the shank where the threads end and the axle begins. turn it down to the diameter of the threads.

either way, you'll need some #6 washers under the wheel nut to hold the wheels down to keep them from wobbling about.

i told you it was a MacGyver/Stu solution, but it will get you on the track.

or wait for some enterprising fellow to come out with an adapter of their own.

see you Friday.


----------



## rayhuang

Any of you guys have a Novak Super Sport brushless ESC and a 4300 stock brushless motor I can borrow Wednesday or Friday (Dec. 9th) night?


----------



## DJohnson

Hey, does anyone know how early the doors open... 4:00-4:30


----------



## russo11218

hey stu thanks for the info i will try that i really didn't wana to exchange the the min-lst for the mini-t.I guess the hunger for me to be diffrent out there is more important i guess .hey by the way do you think you might be getting one too ?and now that i think about it will i be able to run tc foams on the mini lst once i do the MacGyvering ?he eh i like that word .Anyways i just wanted to say thank you i guess all ir takes is some imagination wich i am lacking and yes i will be up there on Friday .off the subjecti did figure out a way to put some deans plugs on the jrx-s dunno if you rember us talking about that .see you at the track stu......guy's


----------



## Robertw321

DJohnson said:


> Hey, does anyone know how early the doors open... 4:00-4:30


Kinda depends on when I get off work. I've been there as early as 3:55 and as late as 4:45 so there's no guarantee.


----------



## MAD1

I've been there at 10am...and no one was there. What's with that?

Jeff, If you read this forum anymore........ check PM

Mitch


----------



## insaneriders

*Mitch, come on*

See you tonight, no excuses, we will be running til 1130, thats plenty o time to get it dialed in. Esp now that you have a t bar. 

Later,
Gabe

Ps. we fly from CMH to CLE if you need a lift.


----------



## chicky03

Dear Racers,

After a long weekend at the champs it has been decided that this Sunday's race will be canceled. We will still be having our normal scheduled points race next Sunday the 11th and Hobbytown will be running their normal race schedule. Please tell everyone that you can think of.

Thanks and have a fun Sunday off.

Paul


----------



## bigbadstu

hey Rob,

i may be getting one, i'm not sure. what i AM sure of is that you're getting the Deluxe Thomas the Tank Engine set, so don't pick up those Trinity adapters just yet  

i'll be there tonight if i'm not snowed in.


----------



## russo11218

yeah looks like the snow is to getting to bad for me to go out i mean i love racein but i wana save the running into the walls for the track he he .Well may be next week wiil nice enough to at lease drive out and race.


----------



## bigbadstu

*The Rubber Rebellion*

Here's how the rubber-tire trials went last night: I'll compare my times to Joe Carroll's since he's also driving a XXX-S and is also an irredeemable hack  

Avg lap all night:

Joe Foam Touring 16.978
Stu Rubber Bomber 18.076
difference +1.098

Best Qualifier

Joe Foam Touring 18/5:00
Stu Rubber Bomber 18/5:17
difference + 17 sec

Best Lap

Joe Foam Touring 15.180
Stu Rubber Bomber 16.239
difference +1.059

Here's some good things about rubber tires:
diameter and therefore setup stays the same all night
no chunking
they last much longer (I can still see the seam down the center after racing all night)
less time in the tire room, more time BS'ing with your mates

And here's some stuff that sucks about rubber:
+1.098 sec/lap average
setup can be tricky
takes a little getting used to
Red Dot smells worse than Paragon, especially once you get it home
taunting from the Foam Empire

My brothers in the Rubber Rebellion, Dave and Mike, will continue their quest for a setup that works for them (I just used my old outdoor setup and stuck pretty well (remember I was doing 15-16 laps on foams))

Dave and Mike went back to foams and immediately picked up 2 laps. I stayed on rubber all night and ran 17-18 laps, and when Tom came out of his coop he pulled a 22.

The Rubber Rebellion did have the effect of bumping the Foam Faithful guys up to Touring, where they were soooo much safer


----------



## cepaw

Hey Guys,
I too ran rubber tires last night, and without changing my set up at all I ran 18 laps
I changed to foam tires and ran 19 laps
I will definitly work on set up on wed, I still think they can work
all in all it was a blast, and other than a brush hanging up in the main, I did not break anything,(oh yeah) except the foam tire I shattered in the third race
Thanks for all the bomber fun
and nice racing young David O. (new bomber)


----------



## bigbadstu

see, if you'd stuck with rubber you could have taken second.

fast ain't fast if you don't finish.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

rayhuang said:


> If you guys want to have a dirt cheap spec class thats also the coolest looking car ever to hit the carpet, we could run these: http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebproductdetail.asp?catmainid=483&id=5742
> 
> I am sure Hobbytown Strongsville could order a bunch. They are only $110 and the body is prepainted. Maybe we could get big numbers to put on the bodies to differentiate them form one another. They are RWD, plastic tub car with dall diff. Basically like a 1/10th pan car of old days. NO mods of any kind, Tamiya foam tires only (no handmade tires) and pick a spec motor like a C2 or Monster. Only stick packs will fit. I could take care of getting us spec stick packs at a decent price from EA motorsports or SMC.
> 
> Just a thought,
> Ray


Damn that brought back memories Ray thanks! I ran that body back in the 80's in 12th scale! they had a mercedes like it too! man it was sweetness!


----------



## Micro_Racer

The only problem - it would not stay "spec" for long -- just ask Stu


----------



## bigbadstu

whatever do you mean?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Stu - Master of R&D!!!!! BTW - that was not a "slam" -- I think you have just as much fun creating as you do racing! And just look at that work of art


----------



## rayhuang

Anyone want to run 19t sedan this Friday night? Or it could even be open to mod sedan too?

If not-I'll run stock 12th scale.


----------



## nitrojeff

rayhuang said:


> Anyone want to run 19t sedan this Friday night? Or it could even be open to mod sedan too?
> 
> If not-I'll run stock 12th scale.


 Maybe next week. I got a motor at the Champs, I just need to put some love into my Losi. Is 4 classes too many? I'll need more chargers.


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Maybe next week. I got a motor at the Champs, I just need to put some love into my Losi. Is 4 classes too many? I'll need more chargers.


 Not that I'm good enough to run a 19T, but it appears that I have 2 chassis' and was thinking of putting one of the 19Ts I got at the Champs into the spare chassis. It won't be ready this friday, but who knows. 

The question would be...what brushes are good to throw in the thing? I also think I need to solder on those thinga ma jigs that are typically built into the stock motors...right?

I told you guys I'm dangerous.


----------



## MAD1

MAD1 said:


> Not that I'm good enough to run a 19T, but it appears that I have 2 chassis' and was thinking of putting one of the 19Ts I got at the Champs into the spare chassis. It won't be ready this friday, but who knows.
> 
> The question would be...what brushes are good to throw in the thing? I also think I need to solder on those thinga ma jigs that are typically built into the stock motors...right?
> 
> I told you guys I'm dangerous.


 Oops. I missed that Sedan part. Speaking of Sedans, does anybody have a clue as to when or if Losi plans to offer the conversion kit for the JRX-S. Looks like Losi is giving up on the original design. Did anyone see the "JRX-S" that was running at the Champs? Rear motor not mid!?


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> Oops. I missed that Sedan part. Speaking of Sedans, does anybody have a clue as to when or if Losi plans to offer the conversion kit for the JRX-S. Looks like Losi is giving up on the original design. Did anyone see the "JRX-S" that was running at the Champs? Rear motor not mid!?



Theres nothing wrong with the front motor for carpet. IN fact its awesome. RIce was top ten with his most of the Champs-just missing the A. MIne was awesome as was Ezrows, BUddys an Xaviers among others. The rear motor works on asphalt rubber tires though.


----------



## rayhuang

OH-yeah-from what I have heard-theres no plans for a conversion just yet. I hope I will hav tim to help you sort out your JRXS. YOu'll love it when its right.


----------



## MAD1

Thanks Ray, it will be after the first of the year. I need to get some diff parts.


----------



## nitrojeff

While you're ordering stuff, see if they have something to tighten up the loose nut on your controller. :tongue:


----------



## nitrojeff

in fact, get me one.


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> in fact, get me one.


 I've been looking for that tool all my life.......so far no luck.


----------



## MAD1

I know what would fix the diff.....a 8 turn motor wide open and glue the steering! That will teach it.


----------



## BudBartos

Attention all BRP racers I think I will be out Friday if You all need anything :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

COME ONNNNNNnnnnnnn!!! Anyone for 19t or mod sedan Friday?? Anyone? Need 3 for a class.


----------



## insaneriders

*Sorry Chief?*

Gotta work, or I'd love to.

I don't think anyone here owns those motors.

Gabe


----------



## DJohnson

It would be fun to run 19t in 12th scale but I know most of us, including myself, don't have a 19t turn motor at this time. I was going to pick up some at the champs but I was to late  

More importantly my male piece broke...  on my Rev3 damper tube. What did you think I was talking about? Does any one have that piece or a damper tube(s) that they would want to get rid of for a few bucks. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## DJohnson

Gabe - Where you looking over my shoulder? Where are you hiding at boy?


----------



## rayhuang

I understand. I'll come prepared to run 12th stock and if need be-I'll run between rounds.


----------



## rayhuang

Actually-I'll come prepared to run ANY class. Oh-well-so much for packing light!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Dan*

You can pull my 19 out of the TC 4 if you like. Take a look at the comm, it might need a cut and a set of brushes.

Gabe


----------



## DJohnson

Cool!!!


----------



## Mackin

Does hobbytown have any 19t motors in stock? 
Ray you could supply the whole field with first rate cars!


----------



## bshields

DJohnson.

If your REV 3 still uses the old Bolink dampner tubes, I have one NIP. I'll bring it.


I should be there tomorrow night. Hopefully, my batteries will arrive tomorrow. Last week with two packs was hectic. I only had a full charge for two runs.


Ray,

I'll bring a 19, also. I have no idea where to start gearing with it though. Hell, I was going to try a ROAR stock since I used a Monster straight out of my BK2 last week. Why not go for it all!


----------



## bigbadstu

we've got some Chameleon 2 Pros in stock, about $35.

the only ones i have are in Twinkie. they're both pretty well beat, and one of 'em runs backwards. Probably not what you guys want to run with, though


----------



## rayhuang

bshields said:


> Ray,
> 
> I'll bring a 19, also. I have no idea where to start gearing with it though. Hell, I was going to try a ROAR stock since I used a Monster straight out of my BK2 last week. Why not go for it all!


Cool-I got a couple C2's,Ultrabirds, Reedy Quad mag, C1, 8x1, 7x1, 11x2, Silver can handoutst, MOnsters, ROAR stocks...:lol: Take your pick. Actually i got a whole box of good ROAR stocks. All they need are brushes.

I dont care what we run tomorrow night as far as 12th scale goes. Stock or 19t is cool with me.

I still (Whine) want to run 19t ot mod sedan.


----------



## BudBartos

Bob I will be out tonight $$:thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

W-ww-w-ell it was f-f-f-f-un tonight at the G-g-g-g-ate. But it was kind of cold in there. How does 50's sound? NOt the era-the degrees. 

It was fun to see some guys really stepping it up out there. Carlos in sedan is really coming along. As is Dan in 12th scale. NIce-in the 11 sec range.

See y'all soon,
Ray


----------



## russo11218

just wanted to thank you again ray for the set up help ......just wish i would have had you look at my car lot sooner like the first race .........lol it amazing how diffrent my car handled in the main i picked up like 3 laps i think .Now the only question left to ask ray is where would be a good spot to mount my personal tp? i was talk to the track guy's out there and they said my tp was not counting the all my laps the said it might be because i have it mounted on the lower deck and the transponders don't take to well to carbon fiber . Ah the saga of me trying to get my car right cuntinues dunno if i will evry get ot right ha ha


----------



## MAD1

Fun, I guess it was fun. All but the racing stuff. Thanks t0 everybody for not killing me in all the 12th races. I tried to stay out of everybodies way....except Marty. Just trying to improve your passing skills Marty.

Good thing I got a spare ESC. GTX packed up and heading to CA for some fun in the sun. If anybody finds the LED panel for a GTX let me know. I'm thinking I could mount it in a ring or necklace for my wife's X-mas present.

Hope to get out on Sunday since Fridays are done for the year.


----------



## Mackin

Sorry I didn't make it last night, I got home from work late. See you after the first. Have a happy and safe holiday season!
chuck


----------



## bigbadstu

big thanks to Ray Hoo-Hong for helping me as well with my rubber setup. feels really dialed now, just in time to sit on the shelf for a month.

the rest of you Bombers, give it a try. your lap times might suffer a bit, but you'll more than make up those 75 seconds you lose on the track in socializing (and fixing other people's cars).


See you all in January.
Stu (the Rubber Menace)


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

I am always happy to help. I of course have my own things I want to do, but in the end-its WAY more important that you guys get your cars much more driveable so you can enjoy your time at the track more.

Ray


----------



## bigbadstu

sorry, Ray, i'm gonna call BS on that one! I saw the brushless JRX-S on your table and I know you were just dying to give it some wheel time. I know I would be. I also saw the look on your face when the battery dumped late in the day when we were all packing up.

I'd offer to be your pit whore next time, but then it'd be YOU with the undriveable car, and that ain't much of a trade, is it?

YOU DA MAN, RAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. J

Gab, did you find a set of 3700's in your Integy discharger? Sorry they are mine. With the heats coming around so quickly my discharger wasn't fast enough to cycle my best batteries. Well they should really be discharged by now. Does the gate still plan to be open Wed. the 14th for practice? If so I can stop by and pick them up. You can put them on my shelf if you want. Missed you being there. A very Merry Christmas to all you great racers at the Gate and Hobbytown.

Gary


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Mitch you have a PM
Hey Everyone else, Hi!


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Stu, I have your Megaforce boxed up. I'll drop it off one day next week.


----------



## bigbadstu

awesome, baby! :thumbsup:


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Toughen Up!*



rayhuang said:


> W-But it was kind of cold in there. How does 50's sound? NOt the era-the degrees.


Uh, yeah. I guess we need to cover a few more things with management.  Hey, no pain, no gain? 

We'll get it squared away for the next meeting.


----------



## bigbadstu

so i should hold off on buying those snow tires?


----------



## MAD1

Hey, I didn't even notice the heat (lack there of) until I saw Ray all bundled up. I thought we scared him off and he was leaving. I guess if I was sharp enough, I could blame my broken parts on the cold, ie my fingers were too cold to get a good feel on the radio. Something like that.

Jeff PM


----------



## rayhuang

Hey,

Are you guys coming out tomorrow night? Last night on this layout (I hope). Last chance to get on that second thats eluded you. Also a good time to get help on your sleds or 12th scales before you put them away for the Holiday season!! HOpe to see you at the Gate on the 14th!!! Wednesday-tomorrow, or today if you read this tomorrow. Or-oops you missed it if you read this on Thursday.....

Ray


----------



## russo11218

hey ,guy's just woundering if we are running this friday i just tried to get on the norcar website to check and it gave me hard time .i thought maybe because of the holidays comeing up or something we would not be racing until the frist week of january also can someone post the schedule on here that way i can copy it down and put it on the fridge.thanks guy's robert


----------



## nitrojeff

The schedule is the first post.


----------



## nitrojeff

Mr. Mitch, Is Santa bringing you a new radio? If he does, can I buy your pro or will you still need it? I was going to bid on one if yours isn't going up for adoption. Turns out I need the 10 model memory for friday night racing!
It's been too long already, is it race day yet?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Mr. Mitch, Is Santa bringing you a new radio? If he does, can I buy your pro or will you still need it? I was going to bid on one if yours isn't going up for adoption. Turns out I need the 10 model memory for friday night racing!
> It's been too long already, is it race day yet?


 Hey Jeff, not sure yet. I'm hoping, but I won't know until X-mass AM. I will probably hang on to this for a bit until I get itall figured out. Of course by the time I get back to racing, I will probably have a new radio. I'm just not sure how many receivers I will need.

Mitch


----------



## insaneriders

*Here's a clue*

Mitch you need one receiver per car. That usually works the best.

Gabe


----------



## MAD1

insaneriders said:


> Mitch you need one receiver per car. That usually works the best.
> 
> Gabe


 That might explain a few things as well. Kinda chomping at the bit to get some track time, but can't make the last practice tonight. I guess I'll have to wait until next year to see if I got some things figured out.


----------



## Dr. J

Gabe,

Wanted to check again - did you find a GP3700 in your discharger? 

Gary


----------



## bigbadstu

it probably won't surprise anyone to know that i've been playing with two receivers in a single vehicle for an upcoming project that requires 4-wheel steering (huge rock crawler). didn't want to overload the rx with too many high-torque servos and this seemed like a good way around that. it does eat up the budget, though. a lot of big-scale airplanes use redundant systems like this, in case something goes poof in mid-air.


----------



## rayhuang

Stu-does HT have iwaver 02's yet?


----------



## Dr. J

Dan

My computer says that we are on at the same time - what the chances? 

Dad


----------



## DJohnson

Catching up!!!


----------



## DAVON

HEY I SAW ON THE GATES POST THAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT GOING TO 6 MINUTES FOR STOCK RACING...IS THERE A CHANCE THAT WE WILL DO THE SAME...I SURE HOPE SO I'M ALL FOR IT AND I KNOW OTHERS WOULD LIKE THE EXTRA RACE TIME.....LETS TRY IT.. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff

DAVON said:


> HEY I SAW ON THE GATES POST THAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT GOING TO 6 MINUTES FOR STOCK RACING...IS THERE A CHANCE THAT WE WILL DO THE SAME...I SURE HOPE SO I'M ALL FOR IT AND I KNOW OTHERS WOULD LIKE THE EXTRA RACE TIME.....LETS TRY IT.. :thumbsup:


 I second that! 6 minutes is a great idea!!!


----------



## bigbadstu

rayhuang said:


> Stu-does HT have iwaver 02's yet?


only about a dozen. we have the Ford GT and Saleen S7. They come with a pretty nice transmitter with EPA and 10-model memory, been thinking about buying one just for that. how many do you want?


----------



## bigbadstu

6-minute enduros, gotta love it! everybody stock up on 3800s and charge at a little lower rate, sacrifice some punch for runtime, that last minute is a killer!


----------



## insaneriders

*Say what*

Charge at a lower rate? What is this kindergarden?

Rip it, Bam. :freak: 

Stu are those those cheap spec racers you guys are talking about?

Gabe


----------



## rayhuang

bigbadstu said:


> only about a dozen. we have the Ford GT and Saleen S7. They come with a pretty nice transmitter with EPA and 10-model memory, been thinking about buying one just for that. how many do you want?


LOL-Just one. I have a XMod for my daughter (3.5yrs old) and a neighbor kid to share who loves rc cars (hes 5). My basement is just the perfect size for these cars.

But the XMod doesnt have enough steering for me (lol-yeah-well, oh forget it), but is perfect for the kids.

Racing in my basement this winter!! Anyone?? j/k-my wife would kill me....


----------



## bigbadstu

Ray, I'm up for it. are we racing 1/24, 1/10, 1/6, 1/32, rock crawlers, or what?

Jeff, is that big beast headed my way anytime soon? I need a weekend project


----------



## rayhuang

bigbadstu said:


> Ray, I'm up for it. are we racing 1/24, 1/10, 1/6, 1/32, rock crawlers, or what?
> 
> Jeff, is that big beast headed my way anytime soon? I need a weekend project


Funny. I am trying to decide if the racing surface will be either the nature stone flooring or buy those lock together rubber matts!!! A little time with some paint and I could make it look like a real track.


----------



## bigbadstu

*Hey Bombers!*

HPI Camaro body is in stock at HobbyTown!

it'll look great with those rubber tires, if you're man enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## bshields

rayhuang said:


> Funny. I am trying to decide if the racing surface will be either the nature stone flooring or buy those lock together rubber matts!!! A little time with some paint and I could make it look like a real track.


Don't forget to laydown the VHT or Paragon treatments so the grip is good!!!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Great Racing*

Great Job to everyone last night. I can't believe the times we were pulling. Traction was awesome and the competition was fierce. No first corner melay in the bomber or TC. NICE


----------



## MAD1

insaneriders said:


> Great Job to everyone last night. I can't believe the times we were pulling. Traction was awesome and the competition was fierce. No first corner melay in the bomber or TC. NICE


 What track were you running?


----------



## MAD1

HELP!!! My wife is dragging me out shopping...this will surely eat into my RC fun time fund!


----------



## Micro_Racer

schedule for the rest of the season:
December 2, 9
January 6, 13, 20
February 3, 10, 17
March 3, 10


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Dave. It turns out that I only have one motor for you. What I thought was a second was a 19 turn which I hope to run soon. Your motor is cut,brushed and broken in now. See ya'll soon.


----------



## DAVON

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Dave. It turns out that I only have one motor for you. What I thought was a second was a 19 turn which I hope to run soon. Your motor is cut,brushed and broken in now. See ya'll soon.


 that's cool....is it the 6th yet i need my fix


----------



## nitrojeff

Holy cow!!! One of my million silly questions made it into Car Action magazine's Backfire article. I also agree with the Starting Line article that says mini's should be more entry level friendly. I think we need to keep/add ramps and make the track shorter or with less turns by jumping boards like last year. Yeah, I know.. I'll turn my throttle down a few more clicks!


----------



## insaneriders

*What was the question*

There are no stupid questions. Just stupid people who don't ask.


----------



## CobraSvt98

*Me Too!*



nitrojeff said:


> Holy cow!!! One of my million silly questions made it into Car Action magazine's Backfire article. I also agree with the Starting Line article that says mini's should be more entry level friendly. I think we need to keep/add ramps and make the track shorter or with less turns by jumping boards like last year. Yeah, I know.. I'll turn my throttle down a few more clicks!


Funny, I was thinking the same thing about the minis. I was already thinking of scaling back a little, because I need to get some new batteries and was thinking of dropping from 7-cells to 6-cells. I also was thinking of going back to rubber tires, this would make it easier for the "New Guy" as they could run their new truck straight from the box and not get run over every other lap.  

Anyways, count me in for slower wild running and hiding under the ramps! :wave:

Joe


----------



## BudBartos

Joe>> Those rubber tires on rug are good for many a flip :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

YES - bring the jumps back -- that is what made it FUN!


----------



## CobraSvt98

Oh Yea, that’s very true! But I thought that maybe running rubber tires would help level the playing field for the new guys and get them hooked. Then if we get enough people we can split into two or more classes. Then the guys that want to fast can go back to foams.

Again its just a thought, never implied that it was a Great Idea, just an idea. :tongue:


----------



## insaneriders

*track design*

Make sure there aren't any sharp corners or 180 degree turns, cause there is no way to give it the suspension to jump and turn. Although Buds shocks probable don't loose all of the oil after one run.

Gabe


----------



## EAGLERACER

Hay guys

Jumps for the Mini trucks are always an option like we said in the past if you want jumps put them out its up to you guys. iI will allow you guys time to put them out then tacke them up. The jumps are in the back room with the tire truer.

Don


----------



## rayhuang

Looking ahead to 2006 again. As well as the race at The Track, Snowbirds, Anyone interested in going to run the TCS race at The World of Hobbies in Cincinnati on February 26th? I did it last year and it was a lot of fun. I will be running F1 for sure, and maybe GT1. Its a one day race with a practice day beforehand (at least last year). I will forgo practice this year i think to make it a one day race. Mini Cooper is a big class down there.

We can of course practice up on rubber tires at the Gate the weekend before leaving.


----------



## bigbadstu

Mitch, you got a PM.


----------



## MAD1

bigbadstu said:


> Mitch, you got a PM.


 Thanks, You got one too.


----------



## MAD1

rayhuang said:


> Looking ahead to 2006 again. As well as the race at The Track, Snowbirds, Anyone interested in going to run the TCS race at The World of Hobbies in Cincinnati on February 26th? I did it last year and it was a lot of fun. I will be running F1 for sure, and maybe GT1. Its a one day race with a practice day beforehand (at least last year). I will forgo practice this year i think to make it a one day race. Mini Cooper is a big class down there.
> 
> We can of course practice up on rubber tires at the Gate the weekend before leaving.


 Ray,

Just how many cars have you got? F-1, GT-1(?), etc., etc.

your my idol!


----------



## rayhuang

MAd1-it used to be a lot, but I have widdled my collection down a LOT in the last three or so months.


----------



## MAD1

rayhuang said:


> MAd1-it used to be a lot, but I have widdled my collection down a LOT in the last three or so months.


 Ray,

Out of curiosity, is the GT-1 just a TC with a cool body like a GT1 Porsche? I thought the TCs were cool, but would love to run Ferrari, Porsche, McLaren F1, etc. 

I've always had a problem with TCs and a couple of bodies...I guess the Alfa is a sports car in heritage, but RX-8s, Vettes and GT-40s just look a lot cooler.


----------



## bigbadstu

Mitch, you got another PM


----------



## chicky03

Hey Guys,

The new schedule for "The Gate" has been posted.

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html

Paul


----------



## rayhuang

All the classes in the Tamiya Series are set-up so that you can run with a group of guys who are either willing to build a $1000 chassis or are beginners or want to run a completely box stock car and inexpensive car. GT3 class is heavily restricted, right down to the mabuchi motor. GT2 is a little more wide open, but still no CF chassis cars and a stock motor (like a Monster or a ROAR stock). GT1 is the top class. It can be ANY 4wd TC that Tamiya makes, but most of the guys running are running a 415 or an evoIV type chassis. The motor for GT1 is a 19t like a C2 or Reedy Quad mag.

and yes-all bodies are the realistic looking bodies from Tamiya, not the pure race bodies we run like the Parma Alfa or PF Mazda 6.I would highly recommend it. The GT3 and GT2 classes are very competitive AND fun and there is also a TLo1 spec class that truly is spec and low speed.


----------



## rayhuang

BigBadStu-if you see this tonight-please check your PM. Got two questions for you. Important ones-ooohhhh!!


----------



## MAD1

Ray 

don't you mean Big Bad Santa Stu?

Jeff Looked through all the issues for your question....do you use a pen name or what?


----------



## CobraSvt98

*Check again*



MAD1 said:


> Jeff Looked through all the issues for your question....do you use a pen name or what?


Look in the February 2006 issue of Car Action, on page 26, second question titled "Not Dissing Deans". Boy that Jeff, nothing gets by him.....except me. This one time! at the track! when Jeff forgot to charge his battery...... :wave: (Said like the phrase from American Pie "This one time, at Band Camp")


----------



## ZOOOOM

Happy Holidays To All


----------



## Rick Liehr

Are you guys running tonight?



Adam Liehr:dude:


----------



## Brian Rice

No, the Gate is closed until January 4th.


----------



## adamliehr

Okay thanks.


Adam Liehr :dude:


----------



## MAD1

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.

Hope Santa brings you all sorts of new toys to play with!

Mitch


----------



## nitrojeff

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## russo11218

hey mitch or jeff i was just woundering what type of power supply you running on your ice ?


----------



## nitrojeff

18 amp
Since sitting on the couch with a Paragon soaked rag is no fun, I highly recommend going outside and starting your nitro truck for a racing fix. I just ran mine for about 5 minutes in the garage and I feel much better now :freak:


----------



## rayhuang

i bought myself a Micro-Heli for my birthday. It was fun till I broke the part I was told was gonna break :lol: I'll bring it to the track as soon as I am good enough to not cut someones ear off with it. That pretty much gave me the Paragon free fix for awhile!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Which one is it, Ray? I think my birthday may come up again. Drop mods and hoola-hoops and we have heli racing!!! I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Bid bad Stu hooked this brother up with a Blade CX. if I love it as much as I think I am going to-then I will dedicate myself to sims and when i can hover a sim-then a Blade CP. I doubt I'll do the whole nitro heli thing. Too loud for my neighborhood and too expensive to go with my RC Car racing addiction. But I have the ultimate flying field right across the street from me (soccer field).

Ray


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Happy Holidays to all! Hope to be back some day!


----------



## nitrojeff

rayhuang said:


> i bought myself a Micro-Heli for my birthday. It was fun till I broke the part I was told was gonna break :lol: I'll bring it to the track as soon as I am good enough to not cut someones ear off with it. That pretty much gave me the Paragon free fix for awhile!!


 Happy Birthday!


----------



## MAD1

I got an Integy SHE 14amp power supply. Wish I had a bigger one to run more stuff.

Happy birthday Ray. Through work I was lucky enough to fly a Heli sim. Ultimate video game. Seats, intercom, all the do-dads including gages. One of the things that I was told was flying a real heli was easier than an RC Heli. That Blade CX looks like fun and is supposed to be the easiest to learn. Let me know how it goes....knowing you, I'm sure you'll be inverted in no time.


----------



## CobraSvt98

Happy Birthday Ray!

To everyone, have a Merry Christmas and a Great New Year. See ya all at the Gate in 06.

Joe, Linda and Joey


----------



## DAVON

BAH HUMBUG,I WANT TO RACE......JUST JOKING HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY EVERYONE :wave: ...SEE YOU ON THE 6TH :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Thanks for the birthday well wishes. OH Maaannnnn!! Only a few minutes till Santa drops off the presents for my daughter............Whoo-hoooo!! Or is that HOo HOo HOooooooooo.... I think I hear sleigh bells...


----------



## bigbadstu

Ray, PM

All right Bombers, get ready for it. I'm all Pro'd up with a new radio. Finally figured out the features on the XR3i so that means it's time to step up to the R-1. Yeah, I could have had the Z-1, but that's supposed to be easy to navigate and easy is for amatuers. Besides, the R-1 looked lonely and it fills up my transmitter bag nicely. Plus it gives my left arm a much-needed workout.

See you all at the track!

And Mini Trucks, bring 'em out! Let's show Russo how it's done!


----------



## nitrojeff

Did anyone get a race track for Christmas that we can all come over and play with?


----------



## russo11218

hey ,guy's just promise to be gentle ........lol


----------



## BudBartos

Wish We were running this Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

BudBartos said:


> Wish We were running this Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ME TOO!!! Come on... Who's got keys? We'll have a Pre- New Year party. I bet we would all even pay an extra few bucks to bribe the guys in charge.. Come ooooon. pleeeeeease.


----------



## CobraSvt98

nitrojeff said:


> ME TOO!!! Come on... Who's got keys? We'll have a Pre- New Year party. I bet we would all even pay an extra few bucks to bribe the guys in charge.. Come ooooon. pleeeeeease.


ME THREE!!! We could do a throw-out race, no points, just run for fun!

Hey Jeff, are we committing to running the jumps, just want to know so I can set my truck up. And what do you think about running rubber tires?

Joe


----------



## nitrojeff

I'll run square tires if we can run this Friday! no really, I'm in for whatever. I do think the ramps make it more fun, and if rubber tires are an equalizer, I'll try 'em. I do always have a few extra sets of foams if anyone ever needs them. 
So, if enough of us ask, do you think we can convince those super great guys who have always done such a great job running our races, to make a few phone calls and let us come out and play this Friday?


----------



## CobraSvt98

I don't know who can make that decision, but maybe if we all chant....

Bob and Don, they are Great - Help us race at the Gate!
Bob and Don, they are Great - Help us race at the Gate!
Bob and Don, they are Great - Help us race at the Gate!
Bob and Don, they are Great - Help us race at the Gate!

.....it couldn't hurt!


----------



## nitrojeff

All together now....


----------



## rayhuang

bigbadstu said:


> Ray, PM


Stu,

I'll call ya tomorrow about the Heli. Its a LONG drive over there, but it might be worth it one more time.

Ray


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Basement Track*

I can race anytime on my _fancy_ XMOD track! 
Friday night racing Rules:
1. Entry Fee - 6 pack of brew
2. Box stock XMOD or Mini Z or IWAVER
3. If my 4 year old beats you - you owe her a $1 (so you may want to bring some singles!)

Oval or Road track - 16 feet x 12 feet


----------



## BudBartos

Micro I'm good if I only need to turn left  
Rubber tires jump nice but Roll over even better :freak: 
Go with foams jumps and pull those brushless motors out.


----------



## russo11218

hell ,i am all for friday raceing this weekend ......... the touring car is all set just need to charge batt's, mini-lst I just got to get those wheel adapters i bought from stu and get them milled down to get some foams on the truck and then i will be jamm'n the mini class as well .I think i might also have to get some extra batteries for the mini probally like two i only have the stock one that came with truck .Any suggestions guy's ? i might have to wait on the mini few more week's till i get some more money for batteries i don't think that stock battery will hold up the whole night racing.who know's i might runn in to some money by then and buy some more batteries damn this hobby is getting expensive !......lol


----------



## insaneriders

*batts*

I had matched and pre wrapped Reedy's in my 18 T. Don't think it really matters at that level, I could beat Nitro Jeff either way. 

Come to think of it my 3300's run just as good as my 3800 in TC stock, and they are over a year old.

However in 12th scale you have to go 3800 or you'll be draggin at the end. One thing is for sure, you guys are faster than me in a straight line.

Gabe


----------



## Keith Billanti

How many guys you get on a friday night? I thought I may have heard the competition is not what it is on sunday... any truth to that?

Curious as i work sundays and cannot make it.

Keith


----------



## DJohnson

Keith Billanti said:


> How many guys you get on a friday night? I thought I may have heard the competition is not what it is on sunday... any truth to that?
> 
> Curious as i work sundays and cannot make it.
> 
> Keith


Usually between 25 to 40 entries. On a competion scale... if Sundays are a 10 then Fridays are an 8.3-8.8... Competion is competion and sitting on a couch on a Friday night isn't very competitve so come on out and give it a try and see for yourself. It would be great to see some new faces.

Dan


----------



## DJohnson

Gabe - you got that BMI together yet?


----------



## russo11218

hey guy's, i was online looking at cheap battery packs .com i wanted to get those IB1200 for my mini-lst from there . anyways has any ever bought from them ?do they got good stuff ? i was there and they had some really good prices on the IB1200's just hope the cells are as good as the price you know ?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud has IB1200's at a great price.....


----------



## BudBartos

Russo11218>> Cheap batts and maxamps are both good. I buy from Maxamps I have the IB1200 they are $20.00 but they are not assembled however I could build a pack or two if you interesred. The run time with the stock pack running those ywo motors is not too long as I'm sure You have found out.


----------



## DAVON

nitrojeff said:


> ME TOO!!! Come on... Who's got keys? We'll have a Pre- New Year party. I bet we would all even pay an extra few bucks to bribe the guys in charge.. Come ooooon. pleeeeeease.


 I'M IN FOR FRIDAY....IF THEY WOULD ALLOW IT....PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## insaneriders

*BMI done*

Actually ran it the last Wed they were open. Ran just like 12L4 brand new. Didn't have any grey tires on the back so I would loop out now and again. I have to cut a new body, for the different post locations, and ready to rip. See you guys on the 6th.

Gabe


----------



## russo11218

hey bud actually i would be intrested in buying like three assembled packs of the IB1200 can you also put the factory plug on it to i think it is an hpi micro plug.Do you plan on being up at the gate after the frist?do you think those packs will last a whole heat.right now all i have is the stock pack an that one sucks.......lol anyhow let me know on price.i haveing such a hard time finding someone to mill these wheel adapter's i thought i could do it at work but are lathe is just to big can't get it to chuck down on such a small part .hopefully something will come i really wana run some foams on the mini-lst


----------



## MAD1

Man was Santa good to me. New radio and a late surprise. I just hoop I can get it wired into my car. Looking forward to next Friday. Only problem is the surprise doesn't have a class at the gate (or anywhere that I know).

Will run it during some down time.


----------



## BudBartos

russo11218>> I will be there on the 6th I do have the little plugs and will make the packs for You just let Me know for sure. If those do not last nothing but mabe Li po cells will. Next it will be pull one motor  Just let Me know.


----------



## nitrojeff

Madman, I'll race my 19 turn against your brushless, I mean secret late present. Now you need another chasis, and a bigger pit bag.
Insano, when you say beat me do you mean hit me with your antena?


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`am in for friday??????????????? anyone, anyone...


----------



## DAVON

I Have A Question For Anyone Who Can Help ....i Was Thinking About Buying Either A Niftech Brush Drilling Jig Or A Brush Filing Jig Or A Trinity Brush Cutter...can Someone Tell Me If Any Of These Work And Which Works Best...any Help Would Be Appreciated Thanks...dave


----------



## Doorman

DAVON said:


> I Have A Question For Anyone Who Can Help ....i Was Thinking About Buying Either A Niftech Brush Drilling Jig Or A Brush Filing Jig Or A Trinity Brush Cutter...can Someone Tell Me If Any Of These Work And Which Works Best...any Help Would Be Appreciated Thanks...dave


Davon,

I have the Niftech Drill Jig and the Integy slot cutter.
With most ppl timing or slotting the brushes, I would vote for the Cutting Jig. Your brand of choice of course.
If you are going to drill holes, the choice would be obvious. Hope this helps you.

Tracy Rumschlag


----------



## Marty Mangione

I to have a Integy slot cutter i love it.


----------



## insaneriders

*Nitro*

I hit you with any available resource. Hey, can I borrow a bat, and studded tires to run over you with?

Gabe


----------



## Marty Mangione

Gabe why all the anger??? did you not have a merry Christmas?? IJUSTWANTTORACEIJUSTWANTTORACEIJUSTWANTTORACE. MARTY


----------



## insaneriders

*What Christmas*

Manchester NH was cold, and South Carolina was warm, any questions?

Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff

Ijustwanttoraceijustwanttoraceijustwanttorace. Marty
Metoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoo!!!!


----------



## russo11218

BudBartos said:


> russo11218>> I will be there on the 6th I do have the little plugs and will make the packs for You just let Me know for sure. If those do not last nothing but mabe Li po cells will. Next it will be pull one motor  Just let Me know.


yeah,Bud go and make them up for me .I need them anyhow i am crossing my fingers and hope fully they will last .Are the qual's and mains for the mini class as long as tc?.besides those stock motors couldn't draw that much current they are slow.i think i was pushing like 16 mph(guessing)on full charge.Speeking of chrage what those pack's going to run me Bud....lol well guy's see you on the 6 th .


----------



## nitrojeff

Anyone need a truck? '94 Ford Ranger Super Cheap.


----------



## insaneriders

*Nitro Jeff*

How much, is it 4x4? How about some details. Can I race it? I bet my metro is faster! It has studded tires you know. 

Good luck, 12th stock and TC stock on Jan 6, can't wait.

Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff

cheap, no, purple, yes, probably and no I didn't.


----------



## MuchoMadness

*If Any "Gate Yahoos" Are Interested.....*

Hey Fellas. Hope everyone had a nice Christmas!

If anyone is interested, I have the following for sale:
B.M.I. 1/12th L4 Conversion - SG1 Edition
~includes: chassis, rear pod w/ new lowered sides, 1 piece rear brace, both upper pod plates (1 for std. "puck" style, 1 for damper tubes).

I only ran this car for a few club races + The Champs. Figured I'd throw it on here before I go to Swap'N'Sell or Ebay. If any one is interested, let me know. I can bring it to the track.

My email is [email protected]

Happy New Year!
-Jason M.


----------



## bigbadstu

*NitroJeffy*

Hey Jeff,

I got your old Kyosho nitro truck running again, it's all electrified now. You didn't tell me this thing was going to be such a money pit! Jeez, I spent almost twelve bucks to get this pig completed!

It's mildly entertaining, though, but still not real fast. Guess it's just not in the old DNA. Tops out around 12-15mph, same as with the nitro engine.

Thanks bud :thumbsup:


----------



## rayhuang

Stu-stlill Heli crazy. I bought G3 and if that goes well-maybe a Sceadu 50 or a MX400 for spring!! I can fly the Heli on the demo on my keyboard-so it should be a lot easier with the controller-I hope!! The CX is down till parts come-I am tired of gluing the flybar hub on. 

Guys and gals??, Keep the 12th scales warmed up!! I hope to make more Friday nights and run 12th scale.


----------



## Marty Mangione

*Short Bus*

Out of the shop almost finished.


----------



## MAD1

Marty Mangione said:


> Out of the shop almost finished.


 Lookin fine Marty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

MAD1 said:


> Lookin fine Marty!!!!!!!!!!


Happy new year! and happy festivous!!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Go short bus*

Marty if I throw a new fender on my metro we could paint it and race it around the Gate parking lot. Or we could leave the rusted fender and use it to nudge you out of the way.

Gabe


----------



## Marty Mangione

Wed, almost here,counting the hours. tictictictictictictic hehehehehe TsB.


----------



## nitrojeff

you have to catch him to nudge him and that sHort bUs looks pretty darn quick!


----------



## bigbadstu

Ray, upgraded heli parts should be at the shop Weds.

Looking forward to trying out the R-1 at the track on Friday, I'm thinking it ought to be good for a couple of laps at least. Also picked up an iwaver, so I'm down to two transmitters for all my 14 (soon to be 15? Thanks Mitch) cars & trucks. I'll save a fortune on AA batteries!


----------



## rayhuang

bigbadstu said:


> Ray, upgraded heli parts should be at the shop Weds


Cool-hide me a couple flybar hubs and a set of upper rotor blades. I'll be at the Noavk race next week so I'll get them from you when I return.


----------



## Marty Mangione

tictictictictictictic, Is it wensday yet????????????


----------



## rayhuang

Reminder-rubber tires, Tamiya cars. I just traded off a car of mine for a Tamiya 415, Tamiya Acura NSX body to run GT1 in Cincinnati on February 26th. BUy a cheap TA05 and just a set of TRF shocks and your set for GT3, GT2 or even GT1 class and you will be competitive!!

Come-on!! Its a super fun day and racing with great prizes and an awesome atmosphere.

I should also be breaking out my F201. It was awesome last year-I just hope its still as good.


----------



## bigbadstu

sorry Ray, the only Tamiya onroad car I have is Twinkie. Pretty sure that's not TCS legal. I do have a ToeRag, but that's not exactly competitive (rollover time!) and the TLT's aren't anywhere near stock anymore.


----------



## insaneriders

*Looky looky*

Looks aren't everything, just ask Goetz.


----------



## Marty Mangione

RacedaytomorrowRacedaytomorrowRacedaytomorrowRacedaytomorrow!!!!


----------



## bigbadstu

*1/12 scale guys*

don't be too surprised if I start taking a little interest in your rigs Friday. Things like gearing, tires, etc. I seem to have acquired a "free" 12L3 (that nonetheless requires a significant cash infusion to get on-track) so I'll be poking around and taking notes.

Don't worry, your points are safe, at least for now. Don't know about your cars, though.


----------



## nitrojeff

hey Stu, there is a 1/12 picture and set up sheet on the best 1/12 body post. I copied it myself! http://home.sc.rr.com/mlufaso/rc/12l4/index.html


----------



## Mackin

Who is up for a little 1/12th scale on fri. night?
chuck


----------



## russo11218

just wanted to throw this out there how much would a used jrx-s go for ? i got ton's of extra parts for it .i treid looking on ebay but haven't seen any for sale to get an idea of what to sell mine for .I really wanted to try to get something like tc4 or an xray something with out so many ajustments to much for me to keep track of i would like more of a basic set-up.Any you guy's interested ? i would consider any reasonbile offer ah well i guess worst thing i can just self the jrx-s and just roll on the mini-lst.see you yo uguy's on friday .robert


----------



## ghoulardi

*more basic set up...*

Ah, another disgruntled TC racer. I went to a BRP and never enjoyed a night of racin' more. Easy set-up, low maintainence, and low cost. Saves $ for parkin' lot season. :thumbsup: 



Indeed...


----------



## bigbadstu

hey Rob, keep at it, remember how you picked up 3 laps after getting it dialed in last time? Stick with it, you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## insaneriders

*gazillion*

less boards, less speed, less adjustments, less parts.

Mackin I be rollin

Gabe


----------



## vn1500

*1/12 scale*

Gabe , are my eyes lying to me or did you just confirm with Mackin that you"ll be running your 1/12 scale :freak: If so thats awesome :thumbsup: Hey Mackin there'll be plenty of 1/12 action on Friday . Gabe you should runn bomber Friday... I can't believe I was at The Gate 14 hours ago and I'm like countIng down the hours till Friday !!! It's like a drug (hi my names Tom and I'm addicted to R/C racing.) lol lol lol lol roflmao


----------



## insaneriders

*Yabba Dabba Doo*

Tom, 

I be running my TC4 as well man. I'll have to see the competition but I'd like to run it in the whoever is faster class. I made a few serious changes, and would like to see how it stacks up against the competition. 

I put Losi carrier blocks and hubs on the front end, and changed the diffs from plastic out drives to steel, which are made for low to medium traction. They are different in that when you turn one wheel the other turns in the same direction. I'm probably hurting myself but I figured I'd try it before buying the niftech diffs.

Anyways I'll bring both body's for the TC4.

Gabe


----------



## Dr. J

nitrojeff said:


> hey Stu, there is a 1/12 picture and set up sheet on the best 1/12 body post. I copied it myself! http://home.sc.rr.com/mlufaso/rc/12l4/index.html


 Chuck,

The Johnson trio will be running 12th scale. Gabe I hope to run TC with the old EVO. Can't wait to get back to racing. I see your on line too son. Hope you got the bearings.

Dr. J (Dad)


----------



## insaneriders

*Bomber huh?*

well if we can get Joey Carrol and Dad to run bomber we would have a really good fight, all night long.

Gabe


----------



## vn1500

*Bomber*

I don't know I think me, you, and JEFF lol would already have a good fight , and Mike and Dave areposting good lap times as well . Also don't forget about Stu he can get in the way really well..... roflmao


----------



## nitrojeff

Go on Tom...tell him about the "spoiler" on the Camero


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey y'all, what about 6 minute races for bomber and touring?


----------



## BudBartos

See Ya All friday night :thumbsup: Hope We have a big turnout


----------



## insaneriders

*Rock on*

Historically I believe turn out will be great. After a break the HT crowd usually shows up in force, and then fizzles out like, where did everyone go?
I have reinforced my front bumper anticipating bomber. Or eliminate Tom in the first corner as I like to call it. 

Other names

demolition derby
hackfest
smashem up
NitroJeffs Cattail chase
webesnowplowin and pushin


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

russo11218 said:


> just wanted to throw this out there how much would a used jrx-s go for ? i got ton's of extra parts for it .i treid looking onLess adjustable?
> 
> 
> 
> well the Xray is more adjustable than the JRXS so dont look there, and the tc4 is super adjustable too but abit more user friendly. i think you should switch to buds cars if you want plug and play, or at the most a 12th scale T bar car, not to hard to keep in adjustment since there arent to many.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

MIss you guys! sitting here at work dreaming about racing again someday! miss the competition!


----------



## MAD1

Well guys....thanks for all the fun. It sure was good getting back to racing. I'll just say sorry one time, but it goes out to all the guys I got in the way of. 

I try to get out of one racers' way and seem to go right into the path of somebody else. I'm learning and hope to be out of everybodies way real soon. Thanks for not killing me on the drivers stand.

All in all, what a ball. Pushing into a corner seems to get me in trouble the most and I'll work on that.


----------



## nitrojeff

Holy Cow!!! That was Super fun!!!!!!


----------



## Medved

did ya race 5 or 6 min for touring?

dan medved


----------



## Robertw321

Medved said:


> did ya race 5 or 6 min for touring?
> 
> dan medved


 Five.


----------



## Marty Mangione

You can say that again Jeff, Now for some short Bus news.Friday nite was full of action and adventure. Dennis Miller and Bill Weaver of TEAM short BUS took 1st and 2nd in the brp B main both turning 13 laps. In 12th scale, While Marty Mangione qualified for the A main with 30 laps he and Tom Barrett of short Bus finished 5th and 6th. With Jeff Morgan of Patriot Glass Racing a close 7th.( ALL 3 cars were Damaged in the carnage thet insued)LOL NOW TO WELCOME NEW MEMBER TO short BUS RACING. CARLOS LATORRE. CARLOS RUNS A TOURING CAR AND FINISHED 1ST IN THE TOURING CAR B MAIN WITH 17 LAPS WAY TO GO CARLOS AND WELCOME TO TEAM short BUS. Can`t wait for sunday.


Marty TEAM short BUS runs POWERPUSH CELLS!!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Throttle is Full?*

Mitchy,
Pushing in 1/12 is a bad habit taken from touring car. Never lifting, or not lifting soon enough, or getting back into it to soon will cause you to push.
The tight section by the left side of the driver stand is a killer, unfortunately I fall victim about 50 percent of the time.

Great engineering goes to Wise in TC.

From worst to First goes to Macken in 1/12.

Short Bus member Carlos should be in the A next week.

Marty and Tom, cars look good, don't change a thing.

Gabe


----------



## nitrojeff

I love the update Marty. Makes us sound much faster. Don't forget the heartbreaker in Bomber, with all cars on the same lap, 9 seconds separating first and last place, until the Impala broke out of the race. And how can you not mention the tire marks on the driver stand from a spectacular 1/18 truck race?(Which had a few new faces, always nice to see!)


----------



## vn1500

Thanks Gabe , but its kinda hard not to change a thing when everything is broken .lol Welcome aboard Carlos it's awesome to have ya on the team . Now there is a short bus member in all classes . :thumbsup: Marty , Carlos , and Jeff ya all better be ready for SUNDAY SUNDAY SUUNNDDAAYY


----------



## vn1500

YES WE CAN'T FORGET ABOUT THE 18T FRISBEE NOW CAN WE . LOL LOL LOL Thats the first time I've ever been worried about marshalling...


----------



## DAVON

HEY JEFF, THANKS FOR THE ADVICE ON SOLDERING IRONS,I JUST ORDERED A HAKKO.....DAVE...OH YEAH THAT WAS GREAT FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1

insaneriders said:


> Mitchy,
> Pushing in 1/12 is a bad habit taken from touring car. Never lifting, or not lifting soon enough, or getting back into it to soon will cause you to push.
> The tight section by the left side of the driver stand is a killer, unfortunately I fall victim about 50 percent of the time.
> 
> Great engineering goes to Wise in TC.
> 
> From worst to First goes to Macken in 1/12.
> 
> Short Bus member Carlos should be in the A next week.
> 
> Marty and Tom, cars look good, don't change a thing.
> 
> Gabe


 Gabe, Thanks....backed up what I suspected. I need to look at my ESC programming. I don't think I have any breaks at all!!!!! I think I will give a try for Sunday to get some more track time.

Also, I think I'll bring my baseball mit for the next 1/18T race. Like being at the ole ballgame waiting for a hit out of the park!

Was Joey the only one that saw my wheelie for 1/2 of the main straight! Never let up on the throttle!!! At least on a straight.

Try to see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Marty Mangione

HAY YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!! Carlos Latorre Made the a main at the gate today!!TSBTSBTSBTSBTSBTSB


----------



## bigbadstu

*Pile o' Parts*

I've got a bunch of 1/12 bits here in a good ol' HobbyTown bag ready to assemble, and a couple of Gabe's used packs, so I should be ready for Friday night's demo derby, er, race.

Please don't laugh at me because I'm using Deans plugs on the batteries. I'm not all hard-core like some of you guys. I'll try to stay out of the way as much as possible; remember I've never driven one of these things before. You can, however, laugh at me because of the way I slam into the wall and frag my T-plate.

All the Paragon I saved by running rubbers in Bomber will come in handy! (this is what foam tires are for)

Anybody running channel 61 or 62, or do I need to pick up a crystal set?


----------



## MAD1

Well Stu,

I, for one, welcome your entry to 1/12th..................I'll still probably wind up last! Just remember, having a body is cool, the rest will take care of itself. 

I haven't noticed a huge tire wear factor on the 12ths yet, probably since I'm not fast enough. If'in I can keep from splitin the edges, I could run for quite a while on a set of tires.

Having run (or tried to run) different cars, I'm convinced that it sure is easier on the equipment running the pan cars. I look forward to the TC getting back on the track, but learning to drive before you rip corners off the car every heat is a lot more fun!

See ya all on Friday


----------



## Mackin

Any of you guys getting into 1/12th, you might want to pick up a set of irs rear ride height adjusters. I think they also make a set of cut down front arms and shims so you will able to run your tires a lot smaller.
chuck


----------



## DJohnson

Chuck - Are you gonna make it out again this Friday?

Dan


----------



## nitrojeff

Mackin said:


> Any of you guys getting into 1/12th, you might want to pick up a set of irs rear ride height adjusters. I think they also make a set of cut down front arms and shims so you will able to run your tires a lot smaller.
> chuck


 Are smaller tires better for faster laps/rollout or just more wear? What is a good "small" size?


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff said:


> Are smaller tires better for faster laps/rollout or just more wear? What is a good "small" size?


IT all depends on grip. For club racing-I think you can get both good life and good grip with larger tires. The bigger problem I see is racers arent compensating enough for bigger tires. If you want to run bigger tires-then youd better not set your ride height at 5mm. TRaction roll time baby!!

ON the flip side-smaller tires can be very fast, but cars usually not as easy to drive!! I'd say for your average FRiday night club race-you can go 1.80" rears and 1.78 fronts. Just set your ride height at 4.0mm front and back and race!! By the Main -assuming youve rotated your tires every round-you should be at or around 3.5mm or 3mm ride height.

Ray


----------



## Mackin

Ray is right on the tire issue. Sometimes there small ripples in the carpet and if you set your ride height too low your car will drag. That is the idea of being able to adjust your ride height.

Dan,
I don't know my car needs a rebuild, but I'll try to make it
chuck


----------



## nitrojeff

Thanks guys! That helps to affirm I have no idea what I'm doing. BUT IT SURE IS FUN !!!


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Thanks guys! That helps to affirm I have no idea what I'm doing. BUT IT SURE IS FUN !!!


 This from the guy that runs tires that are all torn to shreds!


----------



## Dr. J

Just my 2 cents or whatever it is worth today. I’m not writing this to grip or to raise controversy – I just want to see the best racing program we can have on Friday nights. I love Strongsville racing and have been racing there faithfully for four winters. I’m concerned about the 12th scale races. We have such a large variable of drivers. My own Johnson family stretches the limits from expert, to senior citizen, to newbie. Last week’s 12th scale race had 8 or 9 in it ranging from Chuck (pro) to Adam (rookie). All Adam could do each race was to try to stay out of everyone’s way. He can’t get any better or have any fun if he can’t have a chance to drive the best lines. If we were all true “A” or “B” main drivers – up to 10 in a race would be just fine. When we have 7 or more in 12th scale, with the huge range of driver experience we currently have, we need to be split it into 2 heats. If we want drivers like Chuck and Ray to come back on Friday nights, they need to feel that they can race with us and not have their cars constantly hit or have to keep avoiding drivers and crashes. I know I don’t want to stay any later than needed, but if we lose drivers over issues like this, it could cause the eventual death to this wonderful Friday night program. 

My Idea:
If we start exactly at 6:30 (still allow late comers to register when possible), take no more than 5 minutes break between heats and 10 minutes before the mains start - we can get in 8 races and still be done by 12:15 to 12:30am. We finished last week at 12:30 and got in 7 races per round. I know that it isn’t easy to keep us all on track for 6 hours – but don’t we want the best racing possible. I believe we all will support starting each heat and main on time if it will make for a better program for all. I’m racing in two levels and I know how hard it can be to get out to my heats on time – but if I can’t get there – it should start with out me. Bob and Don I know that you do a thankless job, but I do want you to know just how much my family appreciates what you two do. Again, this letter is not to grip or hurt anyone’s feelings, but to let you know how much this program means to me and my concerns for it. 

See everyone there on Friday! I love you guy’s – even Gabe!


----------



## ZOOOOM

Dr J.,
I think you post hits the nail on the head and deserves alot of thought. I for one hate it when I take sombody out (Except Tangtester) trying to get out of there way do to skill level.


----------



## rayhuang

nitrojeff said:


> Thanks guys! That helps to affirm I have no idea what I'm doing. BUT IT SURE IS FUN !!!


Jeff,

For you and others-when I am there on Friday nights-by all means bring your cars over for a quick inspection. Another quick tip on big tires is put CA on the sidewalls of your new tires-and then true them and when you round the edges, it will trim down the super glue. The glue will help chunking and tearing and stiffen up the sidewall for big tires. Just remember-in 12th scale-the tire truer is your friend. After a few runs-REglue them and if you do an awful messy job-when they dry-true them up again and round the edges.

Dr.J-those are wise words!!


----------



## DJohnson

I would agree whole heartedly with my Dads .02... (I can't believe I just said that... I agree with my Dad??? ssshhhh... don't tell anyone!) Friday was very frustrating for most everyone involved. I bought Adam a new car for Christmas and the chassis came away with a chunk missing already after just one race, I haven't been able to check it for tweak yet... I'm keeping my fingers crossed on that one. If there isn't going to be any restructuring he will not race, he will just practice between rounds where he won't get beat on or we just won't go. I'm sure there are others who feel the same way. Adam wasn't the only one, everybody in 12th scale took some form of a beatin'. Might as well strap a Camaro body on our cars and run bomber. Hey, I thank you guys for all you do at the track, its a great place to race. In Fridays main I had the most fun ever racing when Gabe and I were swapping positions every lap for the first 6 to 7 minutes until I got caught up in traffic, which was my fault. Anything that can be done will make for a better race/learning enviroment for everyone.

Thanks, Dan


----------



## rayhuang

May I suggest then you ask Don and Bob to hold a drivers meeting at 6:15?


----------



## Robertw321

I agree we do have a wide range of driver skills BUT we also had the flip side of the problem. When we started getting a number of 12th scales we did split the heats, but than we got the complaints of racing with only three or four cars an a large track was boring.

Seems like a Catch-22 deal to me.

I also feel that if you only run with drivers at or below your skill level you'll never improve. I've learned a lot as Bud, Pat and Wayne blew by me in the BRP cars


----------



## nitrojeff

Mr. Ray, Thanks for the offer. I'm sure most of my problems are because I don't spend much time maintaining my cars. Kinda plug-and-play until the wheels fall off! I do appreciate and try to use all the advice given on both threads.
As for Friday nights... We should do whatever it takes to have as many racers as possible. We are already there, what is another few minutes? BRP has a Pro class, let 1/12 have similar. Choose at sign up.


----------



## Robertw321

nitrojeff said:


> BRP has a Pro class, let 1/12 have similar. Choose at sign up.


Actually the BRP Pro class seems to have died. They all ran together last week.


----------



## nitrojeff

Maybe a 1/12 novice. Stu, Mitch, Adam,Me, Tom and Marty are all newbes and I know that we were all at least one full second behind the "fast' guys on our fast lap.


----------



## bigbadstu

never thought I'd say it, but I agree with Jeffy! We need to split up 1/12, last week was a demo derby. (reminded me of Mini Cooper) The fast guys were fast, but would have been faster with half the cars on the track. "Boring" or not, 9 cars on the track at a time is madness unless the drivers are all damn good, and even then you're gonna have a few bumps & scrapes.

Realizing that it adds 32 minutes to the schedule, who wants to add a B heat for 1/12?

PS either way, I won't make it for 1/12 this week, I'm short a few bits-Mitch :tongue:


----------



## russo11218

to be honest it really doesn't matter to me how late we get out of thier to be honest we normally get out thier at like 12:30 that is late so what would an other half hour be ?nothing i think i mean you still got the weekend to catch up on sleep.And i also think we should have some kind of drivers meeting and have some kinda vote and see what the guy's that race on regular basis think . i know as me this is like my second year at hobbytown racing and it would be nice to have a vote in things such as schuedule,heats you know the genral stuff that makes racing fun


----------



## Mackin

I had fun last week, but I also know how hard it is to try to learn when you moving over all the time I think splitting up the heats would be a good idea.
chuck


----------



## nitrojeff

Stu,PS either way, I won't make it for 1/12 this week, I'm short a few bits-Mitch
Don't you know a guy who has a bunch of parts?


----------



## DJohnson

I just want Adam and others to progress and learn as well as myself... that just isn't possible right now with a full field and only 4 marshalls to cover our 9 cars. If we end up having 5 to 7 cars of veried skill in a heat due to lack of turn out, so be it... time to learn how to navigate, which is a learned skill we can all benifit from on occasion. The thing is we have been taking 15 +or- minute breaks between rounds so we would not be adding any time at all to the end of the night. Cut the break short... 5 minutes or so and everyone should be relatively happy... I think??? O'well, I just want to race! See ya.


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Johnsons, the three generation thing is super cool! :thumbsup: I would think that everyone just wants to race. I agree, let turn out determine how many heats. and I'm sorry to hear about Adams' chassis, I hope you didn't find pieces of yellow antena feather in there.


----------



## MAD1

What the heck....I'll throw in on this as well. I felt terrible getting in Gabe and Dan's way during their battle (not Marty though) last week. Try as I might, I felt I ruined the race even though I tried to get out of the way. I also missed Adam out there kicking my butt. It's tough, I know, getting everyone on the same page. I also think that if there aren't enough cars for 2 mains, then we'll just have to run as best we can.

I enjoy my 1/12th very much. I haven't had to replace a single wishbone, hub, or any other stupid suspension part on the car yet (well 1 T-Bar). That makes racing fun. I'm also not scrambling in between heats as much as I used to.

I ran Sunday at the Gate and managed to stay out of everyones way for the most part and do 25 laps. Driving to stay out of everyones way also costs me laps and time. I know I'm getting better, and maybe it's the price I have to pay for a while, but I really feel bad when I screw up somebodies good lap.

Stu....what do you need? Bring your car.
Dan...what chassis? Was it a hit with Adam and me?

Again, my 2 cents for what it's worth. 

I'll continue to show up and run in whatever heat ya want me in.

Mitch


----------



## Marty Mangione

I Just wanna race,tonite was big fun TJ and I are getting faster.Can`t wait till friday.OH YEA HEAT IS ON!!!!! Marty


----------



## DJohnson

Mitch - I got Adam a hyperform chassis like mine... well, his has a birth mark now but hey, thats racing... I'm sure the chip in the chassis is all his fault and nobody elses... I hope no one thought I was putting blame elsewhere... alls fine though, I just looked the chassis over and it seems straight and true... nothing a little CA can't fix. Later!


----------



## insaneriders

*Righto!*

Unfortunately everyone is right. As I started I was in the way and felt as Adam did. Then a bit, or a couple of years later, I'd get stuck in the top of the B or C. Lapping everyone by a lap or two, begging to qualify with the guys in the A. I thought if I can run qualifying with these guys for three rounds maybe I can improve and make the A main, because I was on the bubble. 

But no matter what situation you are currently in the right answer is whatever makes the drivers happy. They are after all the reason we are all here. Call it beginner and advanced, or throw a 19T vs. stock classes. The bottom line is if three cars show up the class is run. 

What you are all missing is you already have an option, get together with the drivers you want to race with and call it something. Our race directors do a great job of dealing with whatever turnout or number of classes happen to show up. They probably don't care to be involved in the theatrics.

See you Friday,

I'll be running

32 lap 1/12th scale

20 lap TC4

Later,
Gabe


----------



## insaneriders

*1/12th*

Mackin
Dan
Shappell
Dr J
Marty
TJ
Mitch
Adam
Stu

Remember three in a class, if your on the bubble you pick the class.

Pro Stock

Stock

PS, if BRP had 40 drivers there would still be PRO BRP


----------



## chicky03

Hey Guys,

Good news!!! The heat is working!!!

Paul


----------



## DJohnson

Is the heat actually working or did you guys open the doors to let the 60 degrees in!!! J/K... On be half of everyone, Thanks, much appreciated!

Dan


----------



## rayhuang

Alright-here I go again about the rubber tires. I think I am making some headway. Again-I LOVE and prefer foam tire racing, but a spec rubber as we have taked about has a lot of redeaming qualities as well. Namely set-ups and rollouts do not change for tire size and no chunking.

So heres where I am at so far. CS27 handout tires. Front shocks 50 wt oil and 3-hole pistons and 19 lb spring and rear 15 lb spring, 3-hole pistons and 40 wt. oil. Way-way softer than I expected.


----------



## MAD1

chicky03 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Good news!!! The heat is working!!!
> 
> Paul


 This will undoubtably change all our set-ups.


----------



## Robertw321

insaneriders said:


> They probably don't care to be involved in the theatrics.


AMEN!


----------



## nitrojeff

Do I have to run by myself or is someone different going to pick for me each week?


----------



## insaneriders

*Jeffy*

Sorry dude I know I missed a couple of names, but you guys get the jist. 

Team GS


----------



## insaneriders

Robertw321 said:


> AMEN!


This isn't my first dance, it's my second! Although there aren't many skirts lately. Just NitroJeffy, how could I forget our mascot.

Gabe


----------



## bigbadstu

*ouch*

hey gang,

doesn't look like I'm gonna make it tonite. My back is so tweaked I'll be lucky to make it into work today, forget humping a car and a toolbox down the stairs.

Maybe next week when I've got the 1/12 together.


----------



## Dr. J

WOW! Friday the 13th and racing at Hobbytown. Could be interesting!

My idea for 12th scale is that if we have 8 or more that we split us into two heats. That way we can qualify cleaner and each can have a better chance to make the “A” main. I feel that it would be great to advance the highest qualifier of the “B” main to the “A” main. I know that when I first started racing at the Hobbytown (fair grounds) that we had several mains in touring car. I measured by grow by how I qualified for the mains. I enjoyed working hard to make the “A” main and was so excited when I finally started making it sometimes. We could also have an 8 heat limit for the evening - for the sake of time (goal to be done by 12:30am). Don’t split classes if it causes us to have more than 8 heats for the night. I fear that if we have too many small classes (with say 3 in each) we could end up running really late into the night. 

I want everyone in 12th scale to know that I consider it a privilege to race with you and that my want is to see our class grow and grow.

Again, I want to thank Hobbytown for having a Friday night series and look forward to seeing each of you tonight. 

Gary


----------



## nitrojeff

I want everyone in 12th scale to know that I consider it a privilege to race with you and that my want is to see our class grow and grow.

Again, I want to thank Hobbytown for having a Friday night series and look forward to seeing each of you tonight. 


I second that!!


----------



## DJohnson

I'll triple that... wait a minute that sounds like 8th scale buggy talk... this weather is gettin' to me.


----------



## nitrojeff

To watch last weeks race you would have thought there were jumps.


----------



## MAD1

Great racing last night! Starting to slowly get the hang of this thing.

Fun as always and I thought the 1/12th heats were fine. good call.

Mitch


----------



## Medved

Well, what side of the room is the Crown on???


dan


----------



## MAD1

Medved said:


> Well, what side of the room is the Crown on???
> 
> 
> dan


 Marty,

Can you believe Jeff isn't gloating more! He must be without electricity.


----------



## cpittmx

ON the flip side-smaller tires can be very fast, but cars usually not as easy to drive!! I'd say for your average FRiday night club race-you can go 1.80" rears and 1.78 fronts. Just set your ride height at 4.0mm front and back and race!! By the Main -assuming youve rotated your tires every round-you should be at or around 3.5mm or 3mm ride height.

Ray[/QUOTE]

How critical is it that tire size is so exact? Does there need to be a .02" difference in tire size from front to rear?


----------



## Brian Rice

cpittmx said:


> How critical is it that tire size is so exact? Does there need to be a .02" difference in tire size from front to rear?


The front to rear tire size is not critical. You will need to pay attention to those sizes only to get the ride height correct. The side to side tire size is critical though. You will want to keep rotating your tires from side to side to wear them evenly.

You should setup your car to be at 4mm all the way around at the start of the day, so that when the tires wear you will remain above 3.5mm to avoid the chassis rubbing on the carpet. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff

Medved said:


> Well, what side of the room is the Crown on???
> 
> 
> dan


Well, I lost bomber to Tom by about 6 seconds.
I lost 1/18 truck to Joe by about 6 seconds,but...
That crown was mine from tone to tone!! :wave: Super freakin fun!


----------



## Medved

Leave 6 seconds sooner next time :lol: 

dan


----------



## nitrojeff

I checked and I won the crown by 14 seconds!!! I can only leave 2 seconds early. I think I'll use them in bomber 'cause those guys are getting fast.


----------



## insaneriders

*Good Comp*

During several different qual's last night, and classes, I heard everyone is on the same lap. That's great racing!


----------



## nitrojeff

Joe PM


----------



## russo11218

sounds like missed out on great night of racing .......hopefully in a week or two i will be able to tear up the rugg again i sure miss it .but got to wait for the parts for tc and we all know how that goes.lol how did the tc go ?


----------



## CobraSvt98

nitrojeff said:


> Joe PM


Thanks for the info Jeff!


----------



## rayhuang

Dan,

I found two Rev3 chassis, three damper tube assemblies and a couple cross braces and other Rev.3 parts. Do you need them? if yes-e-mail me.

Ray
[email protected]


----------



## MAD1

Hey Weaver,

You out there? I don't know if you post to the site.

Mitch


----------



## DJohnson

Ray - Actually that car is up on ebay right now so I don't think I'll be needing them unless for some reason the buyer doesn't come through. I'll let you know if I do, thanks.

Guys, Friday night was a great night of racing!!! Close battles all over the place in all classes :thumbsup: !


----------



## Bill Weaver

hey Mitch, I read all ht and brp threads but I'm not registered so I can't post, What's Up


----------



## nitrojeff

Awh man, you used your first post to talk to Mitch?


----------



## MAD1

Bill Weaver said:


> hey Mitch, I read all ht and brp threads but I'm not registered so I can't post, What's Up


 Bill check your PM


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Awh man, you used your first post to talk to Mitch?


 Because I race when given the opportunity!

You would have been proud, Sunday ,with a major battle, for A-Main....I didn't wreck anybody and even let Marty by.................... this time!

I feel a contract offer from Team Patriot Glass soon.


----------



## midget_man1387

Hey all, I'd like to check in. I'm not sure if this is the right topic??? Since there are kind of two topics??

Anyway, you may know me as the kid who, during his first race, destroyed the front half of his mini-t in the 1/18 truck race(friday the 6th). I find it odd that I'm the only one running a mini-t though...  Is there something everyone else knows that I don't? However I was able to get it back together for some fun racing this past friday!

With that being said, I've still got *quite a bit* to learn, but with everyone at the track's support and tips, I'm sure it will only be a little while before I'm competing with the likes of Jeff and Joe  

So again, thanks to everyone at the Gate for the help, and I'm really looking forward to coming out again!!!

Thanks,
~Brian Gaynor


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Midget, Welcome. I remember you. We had quite a few 2wd's in the parking lot this summer, and they were able to keep up pretty well. Don't give up! Slow is fast when it comes to ramps!! See ya'll Friday.


----------



## CobraSvt98

Hi Midget, the mini-t does take a bit of practice when driving on carpet. But the ramps help level everything out. My son was running a mini-t during the summer and was very competitive with it. Like Jeff said, you really need to slow down over the jumps to help with the landings. Remember the more time you’re in the air, the more speed you bleed off, but it sure is fun!!!

Welcome aboard,
Joe


----------



## midget_man1387

unfortunately I won't be able to make it this friday; I'll be in Philadelphia for a soccer tournament. And then we get a week off, but I'll be back in February. I keep bending or breaking turnbuckles.... Even with titanium. Hey Jeff, what is your bumper made out of? I had one made out of lexan this past week and broke it during practice  :tongue: 

I've got some shopping to do but having a couple weeks off definitely helps  


Thanks again,
~Brian G.


----------



## Dr. J

Hey Gabe,

I have some info about the brushes we were talking about Friday night. E-wail me at [email protected] and we can talk about it. 

Later,
Gary


----------



## Dr. J

WOW!!!!!!

What a great night of racing Friday night. Had some problems in both 12th and Touring Car but still had a great time. Looking forward to seeing all you great racers this Friday. 

Gary


----------



## chicky03

*New Rules For The Gate*

*PLEASE DO NOT USE THE DOOR TO THE RIGHT OF THE BUILDING TO GO IN AND OUT. ONLY USE THE DOOR UNDER THE BINGO SIGN FROM NOW ON. THE DOOR TO THE RIGHT DOES NOT LOCK AFTER YOU OPEN IT SO IT WILL STAY UNLOCKED AND SOMEONE COULD COME IN A STEAL ALL OF OUR STUFF OR VANDALIZE THE PLACE.*

*ALSO THERE WILL BE NO SMOKING IN THE BUILDING. IF YOU WANT TO SMOKE, DO IT OUTSIDE OR IN YOUR CAR. THERE IS NO SMOKING IN THE DOWNSTAIRS HALL OR THE UPSTAIRS HALL, ONLY OUTSIDE.*

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## nitrojeff

Midget man, I make my bumper out of lexan. If you would like, I could try to make one for a Losi, but mine breaks every other week. Maybe try not running your car into the boards so hard! :tongue:


----------



## nitrojeff

OK, now that we are all cool in 1/12, How about 6 minute heats in bomber and TC ? I think mini is fine at 5 minutes.


----------



## bigbadstu

how about we just let Jeff keep a transponder and run all night? Divide his total laps for the night by the number of races he crashed out of, i mean ran in, and that'll be his result.


----------



## nitrojeff

How many of those races would be 6 minutes?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> How many of those races would be 6 minutes?


 two and a half


----------



## midget_man1387

nitrojeff said:


> Midget man, I make my bumper out of lexan. If you would like, I could try to make one for a Losi, but mine breaks every other week. Maybe try not running your car into the boards so hard! :tongue:



ouch! harsh!!! haha Well the fact that you break yours makes me feel kind of better. And I'm getting better anyway!!!


if you can, PM me. I want to know what upgrades you're running lol


----------



## nitrojeff

My truck is stock black plastic. I run a Mamba 8000 motor and 2-cell lipo.


----------



## insaneriders

*Yeah right*

Might as well be a Mamba 4800 since you have your Throttle turned down to 60%. Yes I pulled out the calculator.

GABE


----------



## Dr. J

Gabe, 

I still need you to e-mail me ASAP, not e-wail me as I incorrectly typed in my other post. I found a great price for the brushes we were talking about - $1.45 per pair in bulk - plus delivery cost. E-mail me at [email protected] of your interest - if interested I will put in an order.

Gary


----------



## Dr. J

Gabe,

I sent you a email.

Gary


----------



## nitrojeff

Dr.J, I'll try a few sets of something new if you want/need to place a larger order.


----------



## russo11218

i will try a couple sets to.....


----------



## ghoulardi

Heat? GOOD! I think my radio hits were because of ice crystals in my radio!!


----------



## bigbadstu

Were those radio hits? Or were you shivering?


----------



## rayhuang

Friday night boys!! Lets get it on!! I am bringing the 12th scale only this time. I cannot deal with two classes..............

Also-does anyone want to have any Heli races :lol: I guarantee you I'll lose!!


----------



## eziss

Hey Jeff, or any one else that would know this, is there a limitation on the bumper width for the mini trucks? came home last week and i found out that the 3racing steering rack and the left titanium turnbuckles was bent. i have a plan that involves extending my BRP bumper but i dont want to make it too wide. btw, i wont be there this friday, i ended up sending in the speedo back to castle to get the hardware upgraded.


----------



## Marty Mangione

I dont think there is any limit of any kind on the mini trucks.


----------



## Marty Mangione

IF any one needs reedy 767 brushes i can get them for .95 pr


----------



## DJohnson

Marty - where did you get them that cheap?


----------



## Marty Mangione

DJOHNSON check pm


----------



## DJohnson

Marty - We'll talk tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## Marty Mangione

']]]]'/[[[[[[[kjhlkhtyklkhd
dk]sssssssssssssssssssssajjgbjtyghhuh5zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz222222 www1qjkkijjuyyyiiuuuuuuuuuuu8
]
\
\kkkkp6te4wssssssssssssm??s/


----------



## nitrojeff

Marty Mangione said:


> ']]]]'/[[[[[[[kjhlkhtyklkhd
> dk]sssssssssssssssssssssajjgbjtyghhuh5zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz222222 www1qjkkijjuyyyiiuuuuuuuuuuu8
> ]
> \
> \kkkkp6te4wssssssssssssm??s/


I hear ya brother!!!!

I do not think there is any width rule for the mini. Just be sure it will be safe for the carpet. Do you need to borrow an ESC for tomarrow?
Mr.Ray, I was hoping you were ready to upgrade and I could buy your "old" heli, but Heck yeah I'll race a heli !!!


----------



## eziss

nah, thanks though, the car is ripped apart and i have to work tomarrow night anyways, i should have the truck and my new(used) xxx-s ready for the third.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Those last posts were brought to you by SOPHIA MANGIONE age 2. SORRY


----------



## MAD1

Marty Mangione said:


> Those last posts were brought to you by SOPHIA MANGIONE age 2. SORRY


 Those were some of the most intelligent comments I've seen from that post!!!!!


----------



## bigbadstu

yeah, if it was really Marty typing it would have said,

]']]]]'/[[[[[[[kjhlkhtyklkhd
dk]sssssssssssssssssssssajjgbjtyghhuh5zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz222222 www1qjkkijjuyyyiiuuuuuuuuuuu8
]
\
\kkkkp6te4wssssssssssssm??s/ *GO TeAM SHoRT bUS!*


----------



## rayhuang

Marty Mangione said:


> Those last posts were brought to you by SOPHIA MANGIONE age 2. SORRY


DO not apologize for that!! I'd like to read more posts by her!!!


----------



## eziss

so what days and times does the gate have practice available? i hear people are there wedesdays but also thursdays too, i guess. i just got the new touring car, and my mini truck will need some adjusting when i get it back together. i need the practice for third place in mini trucks, behind joe and jeff...


----------



## midget_man1387

Well good luck tonight guys!!! As I said I won't be able to make it tonight as I'll be in Philadelphia. And next week there isn't any racing so I look forward to the 4th!!


I should have my mini-t all alloy(just ordered some parts last night ) as well as my new BRP car together so it should be fun.

Again good luck tonight everyone!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Hey Sophia' ';][lp;p[';].,p[l]/,.


----------



## Brian Rice

eziss said:


> so what days and times does the gate have practice available? i hear people are there wedesdays but also thursdays too, i guess. i just got the new touring car, and my mini truck will need some adjusting when i get it back together. i need the practice for third place in mini trucks, behind joe and jeff...


The Gate schedule can be found here:

http://www.clevelandcarpetracing.com/schedule.html

There are people at the track on Wednesday, Friday and Sunday almost every week. Come on out!! :dude:


----------



## MAD1

Great racing and lots of fun as usual. Gaining on it.


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> Great racing and lots of fun as usual. Gaining on it.


Mitch-you looked good in 12th scale tonight. Keep up the progress. The hit in the head did you some good I see.


----------



## Marty Mangione

What a great nite for short BUS First Dennis Miller TQ`s his brp car. Then he goes on to win the main and the mini crown.While in 12th scale Marty Mangione wins the crown from Jeff Morgan while winning his main as well. What a great nite of racing.Jeff, thanks again for breakfast.Good nite all!


Marty


----------



## MAD1

Thanks Ray ....it's amazing what staying off the boards will do. I fell off a bit in the main, but I'll figure it out...more track time!


----------



## MAD1

Jeff,

Weren't you looking for roll out charts and some XXX-S set-up charts.

This site has some stuff. www.gearchart.com I found some roll outs for all sorts of tire sizes. Just fill in the form and, wa la, you have the roll outs.


----------



## nitrojeff

Hech yeah that was super fun!! Great racing in all the classes. I think I need to spend some quality time with all three toys. They came home pretty beat up. See ya'll soon.


----------



## MAD1

Hey Marty, Tom and Joey.

I'm not going to make it tomorrow. Wifey's sick and I better not push my luck.

Marty can you do me a favor? Check your PM

Mitch


----------



## bigbadstu

hey, 12th scale's kinda cool. takes a little more concentration than TC/Bomber, but it's definitely worth a try. I'll bring it out for the next race and give the B guys a good spanking, or be a chicane for the A heat. Or be a chicane for the B guys.

either way, it's easier to carry so my back will thank me.

I think it's time to throw in the towel on the whole rubber experiment, at least until the tundra thaws.


----------



## insaneriders

*Roger,*

stu you can be my cheerleader, sis booom baaaa.


----------



## nitrojeff

insaneriders said:


> stu you can be my cheerleader, sis booom baaaa.


yuck!


----------



## bigbadstu

Gabe,

I'll shake it as long as your singles last. Lap dances are extra. Three drink minimum.

Jeff, you're just jealous. You couldn't handle this much sweetness anyway.


----------



## insaneriders

*Ladies*

Haven't you ever seen a cheerleader with a foomanchoo. I've seen a man in a pink tutu, but that is a different story all together. 

Dr J, did the illicit shipment come in yet. I hope they are of the same quality for the price difference. Ten dyno'd motors will tell the tale, if we are wrong we will be driving slow motors for a while. 

GABE


----------



## insaneriders

bigbadstu said:


> Gabe,
> 
> I'll shake it as long as your singles last. Lap dances are extra. Three drink minimum.
> 
> Jeff, you're just jealous. You couldn't handle this much sweetness anyway.


Your very expensive, doesn't Steve pay you enough?


----------



## ghoulardi

*Lap Dances?*

It boggles the mind! :drunk: 




Indeed....---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MAD1

Tooo much for the mind to comprehend!

What...we got a whole nother week before we race?


----------



## DAVON

MAD1 said:


> Tooo much for the mind to comprehend!
> 
> What...we got a whole nother week before we race?


 why are we taking a week off anyway???? is anyone going to go to the gate sunday??? let me know maybe i can get in the way.... :freak: :tongue:


----------



## nitrojeff

Boggles the mind? You mean buckles the knees..I don't think I can make it a whole week. I may go wednesday OR sunday.


----------



## bigbadstu

insaneriders said:


> Your very expensive, doesn't Steve pay you enough?


Quality never comes cheap


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`am going WED AND SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY are we not racing this friday???



Marty


----------



## Medved

Marty, do you have Tom's phone number? e-mail me if ya do

[email protected]

thanks dan medved


----------



## insaneriders

*The age old question.*

Why only three Fridays'per month?

You'll have to ask Steve for sure, but, ever notice that attendance is high after a break and dwindles. He can probably handle two dwindles but three turns into four. Sometimes you have to take the toy away to regain interest, or just give the player time to fix and pay for the broken car. I'm sure Steve's sales double on nights that don't race. Therefore one calculator and past sign up sheets and sales reports will tell you why we only race on three Friday's per month. 

Also our track managers which don't get paid and don't get to race would probably like to not be there on one Friday per month. 

Of course this is pure speculation and does not represent the views of the parties mentioned afore. 

See you Sunday.

GABE


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Sunday*

Ladies and Gentlemen,

We welcome your presence every Sunday. We may even provide heat! Come on out and get those laps in. We had some awesome racing this weekend, from Micro's pass in the last corner of the BRP main, to LaTorre and Carol's 15 lap battle for the win in Sedan. I need more racing to call. Ha.

We are also practicing again, on Wednesday. Like most Wednesdays, I usually spend more time driving others cars than mine, which is the way I like it. Come on out and let someone take your car for a ride. Who knows, a few of the right adjustments, and you might just find another lap or two. 

See you soon. 

- CG -


----------



## insaneriders

*Sweet*

If your calling the races Goetz, I'll definitely be there. You've got better stage ability than Hollywood. Come on out and hear your name, or, say my name b----ch. 

1/12 Stock
TC Stock

GABE


----------



## Marty Mangione

Can`t wait for sunday. got a sick kid may not make wed. Marty


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Insano, you're a WACKO!! And if any one of you try to touch me OR take my toy away.............I'll kill ya!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Who would do that????????


----------



## MAD1

Jeff,
You running Sunday? And if so, is it 1/12th stock or 19T?


----------



## Medved

Since you guys are not running friday night, will there be a race for thr cup on sunday? 

dan


----------



## nitrojeff

Can't say for sure yet, if or what.


----------



## russo11218

question has anyone ever tired out those pyramid power supplies ?i was going to get a 20 amp one i seen on ebay. it's like 54 buckss


----------



## eziss

yea, I have one, just a 12 amp model though. its about 12 years old and its still going strong.


----------



## russo11218

i want be able to run my pulsar plus my dyno at the same time that is why i was thinking about going with a 20 amp or do you think a 12 amp will do the same thing ?i have a 11amp dyanamite power supply with two set terminals on it but when i go too hook up anything beside's my charger to it fails . i dunno


----------



## Bill Weaver

Hey H/T BRP racers in honor of neckcars upcoming season lets run stock car bodies in our "slow class" some racers already in: Dennis-#48 Nichole-#8 Gail-#16 Me-#24 I also have a freshly painted #5 and a "bristolesque" #32, Ross mentioned doing #20 I think Steve P said he had #3 so if Linda or Steven have a request Mayby I can help I can probably do a #12 or Reeces #29 With 7 or 8 cars we could have a mini "BuRP at the GATE"


----------



## MAD1

Bill Weaver said:


> Hey H/T BRP racers in honor of neckcars upcoming season lets run stock car bodies in our "slow class" some racers already in: Dennis-#48 Nichole-#8 Gail-#16 Me-#24 I also have a freshly painted #5 and a "bristolesque" #32, Ross mentioned doing #20 I think Steve P said he had #3 so if Linda or Steven have a request Mayby I can help I can probably do a #12 or Reeces #29 With 7 or 8 cars we could have a mini "BuRP at the GATE"


 Hey Bill,

I'll check with my brother, but he is a Ford man. I'm sure he would play along though.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Ah, Newman he used a ford once i have mobil 1 decals


----------



## ghoulardi

*What's a neckar?*

Yeah, I'm in if you can reduce my Home Depot set. Thx, Ross :thumbsup: 


Indeed...


----------



## insaneriders

*Wackoriffic*



nitrojeff said:


> Hey Insano, you're a WACKO!! And if any one of you try to touch me OR take my toy away.............I'll kill ya!


Does sending you over the wall at the end of the main straight count? Either class, just bring it!

GABE


----------



## ghoulardi

Marty, I should be there the next Fri. nite we race. Your bits are done. I'll have them.


----------



## Marty Mangione

If The Gate Were Open This Friday. Who Would Race??????????? Marty


----------



## nitrojeff

Race or controlled practice?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Race!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Getz said he would open for as little as 20 guys.


----------



## Bill Weaver

So sorry my Friday plans are already made for me but Iwould like to run my 18t on sunday , 3 for a class right?


----------



## Marty Mangione

the moore the merrier


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Bill Weaver said:


> 3 for a class right?


Yes, sir. :thumbsup: 

Marty, too short of notice. Everyone had plans for Friday. Hopefully those who are jonesing will stop out on Sunday. I think it will be a good day.

- Chris


----------



## vn1500

Hey all bomber and 18t drivers bring em out for sunday racing since we all had to miss friday and you all should have been home friday sunday racing should be no problem!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

vn1500 said:


> Hey all bomber and 18t drivers bring em out for sunday racing since we all had to miss friday and you all should have been home friday sunday racing should be no problem!!!!!


 I JUST WENT OUT AND GOT A NEW TOURING CAR BODY FOR SUNDAY AND A NEW BOMBER BODY FOR NEXT FRIDAY NOW YOUR TELLING ME I HAVE A CHOICE......I CAN'T HANDLE HAVING TO MAKE DECISIONS.....WHAT WILL I DO.....   :freak:...DAVE


----------



## Medved

Tom, I talked to Pete today saturday, he will be at the track sunday. I gave him your number he said he did'nt call you. See him tomorrow. See ya then.


dan medved


----------



## MAD1

Hey Nitro breath...you runnin tomorrow?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Who wants in on 767`s for 100 pr i`am making a order and need a count.


----------



## russo11218

what time they run on sunday? i would like to give sunday's a try.yeah i will try some 767's


----------



## nitrojeff

I'm not telling.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

russo11218 said:


> what time they run on sunday?


Doors open at 8am, and racing begins at approximately 11am. Hope to see you out.

- Chris


----------



## MAD1

I'm not telling either!


----------



## MAD1

Marty Mangione said:


> Who wants in on 767`s for 100 pr i`am making a order and need a count.


 I'll take 1


----------



## whynot

Hello everyone, I just want to let all the guys at the gate know that I am going to have 2 really nice t fources for sale like new with esc's and servos, 6 packs of batteries and 2 tuned stock motors. batteries used once and one of the motors with a couple of runs on it.I also have a comm lathe,and prob. a bunch of other stuff.I will take pics of everything soon.my email is [email protected] email with ????'s or for pics.everything is in excellent condition.
mike


----------



## Dr. J

Gabe and Jeff,

Marty got back to me and said that he will be ordering 767 brushs Wednesday at $1.00 per pair. I've e-mailed him to order me 25 pair. Gabe do you still want to order 50 pair? Jeff do you still want to order 25 pair? Do you guys want to e-mail Marty yourself or do you want me to order for you? Need to know what you want to do today or tomorrow. Post your answer or e-mail me.

Gary


----------



## Dr. J

*Sunday racing*

:wave:


Goetz said:


> Doors open at 8am, and racing begins at approximately 11am. Hope to see you out.
> 
> - Chris



Chris, check your e-mails - I sent you one about Sunday racing. 

Gary Johnson


----------



## eziss

I have a question for you guys
I have been looking for batteries for my stock touring car.
all i have is one gp3300 pack that i actually got from radio shack that i plan on re-soldering and a used orion 2000 nicad pack. everything else are old nicads that are over 10 years old(panasonic 1700s and sanyo 1300s). I have been looking at some loose gp3700s or some IB3800Us. i found a place that has the IB3800U cheap(3.95 each) but should i stick with the GP cells. Im ordering more gp1100s for my mini truck soon so i figure i may as well get some for the other car at the same time. since im just starting out in stock class, is it actually worth all that money to spend more money for matched packs? also, does it actually help to have a discharger that does 20+ amps ?or can i just use the one on my charger that only does 2 amps. 
thanks

Erich


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Stickage*

Eric(h),

I would recommend that you purchase your battery packs used until your charger, and maintenance program are up to speed. As you know, batteries are expensive, and once an error is made to degrade them, you cannot reverse the damages. I know a few of us that hit the big races, usually sell some awesome stuff ($60-$70 packs ) for $15-20 after we put a few cycles on them. 

Again, just something to consider. 

- Chris

Gary,

I did not receive your email (or I did not recognize it). Please resend (with appropriate subject title) to:

[email protected] 

I get alot of crap in that mailbox. Thanks.


----------



## rayhuang

erich-Yup-right on with Goetz!! I just sold 5 or 6 of my older packs to a guy for $40.00. Six cell packs. Worked out to less than $1.35 a cell!! I gave away a few packs last week as well. Always a good deal to be found on a motor or battery, etc. Just ask around next time your here!


----------



## eziss

so do most people run gp cells up there or the intellect? and either 3300s or 3700s/3800s? im trying to get my xxxs setup for this friday but between work and college, i dont have much much time. does anyone know what would be a good pinion/spur # to start with and shock setup? 
i figure i would just concentrate on the touring car since my trucks speedo is still at castle creations being upgraded. 


Erich


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Erich,

Just come on out and we'll get you set up when we're all out. Wednesday's are practice.

- Chris


----------



## Marty Mangione

oNE MORE TIME 767 BRUSHES WHO WANTS IN BRING YOUR $$$ TO THE GATE WED


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Marty, where are you ordering from? I don't think I can make it wednesday, but I sure don't want to miss the deal.


----------



## rayhuang

Hey guys,

Are any of you looking for a Touring car to run? I have one of my very fast and well sorted Losi JRXS's for sale. PM or e-mail me!! I can outfit it with a high end digital servo, NOvak esc, IB3800 batteries, etc. if the price is right.

Thanks,
Ray
[email protected]


----------



## Bill Weaver

Hey Mitch 
just finished a ford for your bros brp #88 UPS Taurus sweet
see ya friday


----------



## MAD1

Bill Weaver said:


> Hey Mitch
> just finished a ford for your bros brp #88 UPS Taurus sweet
> see ya friday


 Sounds good, Now to make sure he gets there.


----------



## Marty Mangione

To all who got in i will be ordering brushes thursday. Marty


----------



## vn1500

Man this sucks is it friday yet???

TSB


----------



## MAD1

Well...I'm going to miss this week and probably next.....IR.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

vn1500 said:


> Man this sucks is it friday yet???
> 
> TSB


No. Today is Thursday, February 2, 2006.


----------



## vn1500

WOW , thanx for pointing out the painfully obvious......


----------



## ghoulardi

Indeed...


----------



## MAD1

Attention Crown runners....I'm going to be sidelined for a bit. I'll catch up with you guys in a few weeks. Believe me I would rather be racing, but some kidney stones decided I was going to take a break for a bit. Tom, I'll catch up with you when I get back.

Keep me posted on the Crown battle.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Ouch.....Ive been there dude....good luck and hold on.......I replaced alot of towel racks in my day......done some drywall work as well!


----------



## nitrojeff

I thought that Crown Royal was the prefered medicine to disipate ANY illness. Good luck and remember, passing a marble will increase flow rate.


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> I thought that Crown Royal was the prefered medicine to disipate ANY illness. Good luck and remember, passing a marble will increase flow rate.


 Thanks guys,

Unfortunately for me, I can't pass the damn things. This is something that I've been dealing with since I was a little kid. I'll have to go in for some surgery. Nothing I can do, but stay home and take pain killers until they set a date. You should see the wild machine they use to crush these things with sonic waves. Looks like a big video game or something from Star Wars.

Anyway, I'm jonesing already...I was really looking forward to that 30 lap mark that I was so close to. Rebuilt my car and got a few things squared away. Watch out for my Brother. He maybe up there tonight and he is still a complete rookie with that BRP. He'll probably need some help.

Bill, I'll take care of that body you painted up for him when I get back. Hopefully you'll take some pictures of those heavy Detroit Iron machines on the grid.


----------



## bigbadstu

Mitch, take care of yourself, those things ain't no fun.

Is anyone healthy? Mitch has stones, Tom and I have bad backs, Ross has had 99 bypasses, Jeffy's crazy as...Jeffy, and Ray Huang is apparently suffering from some sort of mysterious disorder that requires specialty exercise equipment. We really don't want to know, Ray. One has to conclude that these cars should come with a Surgeon General's warning.


----------



## CobraSvt98

Hey Mitch,

Good Luck, I had one of those a few years back. I was lucky and it passed during the ultra sound, but man was that a lot of pain.

Speaking of pain... I'll try and hold things together, at the back of the pack, until you return. :tongue: 

Take Care,
Joe


----------



## Bill Weaver

ASTERIODS ANYBODY?
hope you feel better soon Mitch Team short bus will take care of bro will try to post pics of fridays brp race


----------



## vn1500

:drunk: $#[email protected]% man thats gotta hurt Mitch !!! Ihope everything comes out alright (literally) see ya when you get back good luck... :thumbsup: 

TSB


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Mitch, If you want some bench racing, I would pay you to print out those rollout charts for the xxx-s. 48 and 64 pitch.


----------



## insaneriders

*Practice more Mitch*

Keep those hands busy, do some gaming while your sitting on your asteroids. See you soon. Just when you were starting too make giant leaps in 1/12th scale! 

GABE


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Mitch, If you want some bench racing, I would pay you to print out those rollout charts for the xxx-s. 48 and 64 pitch.


 I'll see what I can come up with


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Hey Mitch, If you want some bench racing, I would pay you to print out those rollout charts for the xxx-s. 48 and 64 pitch.


 Give me some pinion, spur and tires sizes to get started.

If you pay me....I'll punch you in the nose....that would end my ameteur standing!

All I know is the 1/12th crap. So I guess bench racing should be productive.


----------



## MAD1

insaneriders said:


> Keep those hands busy, do some gaming while your sitting on your asteroids. See you soon. Just when you were starting too make giant leaps in 1/12th scale!
> 
> GABE


 Gabe what software were you and Jay playng with for the motor dyno stuff?


----------



## vn1500

TSB update B. Weaver takes the crown from D. Miller with authority in BRP stock by piloting his #24 ride into the A-main :thumbsup: M. mangione holds the crown in 1/12 scale for yet another week :thumbsup: and lastly T. Barrett rips up bomber with a 23 lap personal best win :thumbsup:awesome racing all night good tight races that were won or lost just based on small taps of the boards or by the infamous pull over and get a burger park your car move...lol

TSB


----------



## insaneriders

*Team Short Bus*

I'm still waiting for my sponsorship. How many weeks in a row do I have to finish first or second before someone will throw me a bone. Blue cars with a silver stripe are fast, might be faster with a TSB sticker!

GABE


----------



## MAD1

insaneriders said:


> I'm still waiting for my sponsorship. How many weeks in a row do I have to finish first or second before someone will throw me a bone. Blue cars with a silver stripe are fast, might be faster with a TSB sticker!
> 
> GABE


 Gabe, I feel your pain. Being an independant is tough. I think we can come up with something beacuse Nitro Fish (or whatever he calls himself) doesn't part with Patriot Galss sponsorships too easily either.

In my drug induced state, I will think of something although I can give you a set of batteries and you could then be sponsored by MAD1 Racing.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Mitch, hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## MAD1

Marty Mangione said:


> Mitch, hope you feel better real soon.


 Thanks Marty. Loking forward to getting back at it. Did you get a chance to play with that 2nd 19T? Got an extra 1/12th I'd throw it in.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Yes they are both done. get well soon so you can get back to the track. tsb is growing by leaps and bounds. Killer racing TODAY!!!!!!!!!! Marty


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Mitch Tenacious,or whatever, I'm not certain of the xxxs spur size or final drive. I know it is stock, 48 pitch. Tire sizes are 2.15-2.35 I would guess, but I'm most interested in rubber tire. I guess I'll have to do some research to get some numbers.


----------



## insaneriders

*Thanks MAD1*

I'll take you up on that sponsor, I really appreciate the offer for the new 3800's 6 cell with superior numbers running at 1.22 volts. I don't think Joey Carrol will ever catch me now, being an independent with no job and no sponsor, now that is tough. I can't wait til Friday so I can follow him around for 20 parade laps, just to pass him on lap 21. BAMMM!

GABE
INSANERIDERS
SPONSORED BY MAD


----------



## MAD1

insaneriders said:


> I'll take you up on that sponsor, I really appreciate the offer for the new 3800's 6 cell with superior numbers running at 1.22 volts. I don't think Joey Carrol will ever catch me now, being an independent with no job and no sponsor, now that is tough. I can't wait til Friday so I can follow him around for 20 parade laps, just to pass him on lap 21. BAMMM!
> 
> GABE
> INSANERIDERS
> SPONSORED BY MAD


 There are better than that. 1.33v at 45 amp discharge!!! you may need to replace carpet when your done running


----------



## nitrojeff

Holy cow Mitch. I think Patriot Glass Racing may consider someone with those numbers.


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Holy cow Mitch. I think Patriot Glass Racing may consider someone with those numbers.


 Yea..now I just got to make them!


----------



## bigbadstu

Wow, Mitch, they must be giving you some really good painkillers


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

MAD1 said:


> There are better than that. 1.33v at 45 amp discharge!!! you may need to replace carpet when your done running


:lol:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Did the track get a makeover yet or are we doing it wed?? Marty


----------



## insaneriders

*Tsb*

Try not to live up to your name. The other link, the GATE, is in fairly close proximity to this link. LITERACY is deadly. Then again so are short busses.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

We're busting it down and cleanding tonight for a small while after practice. A small crew will rebuild tomorrow. Practice will end around 9 tonight.

Thanks,

- Chris


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay Gabe blow it out your as, ya wannabe


----------



## Marty Mangione

The track looks great even the brp guys will like it. Marty TEAM short BUS FOREVER. Except for GABE


----------



## Marty Mangione

bigest bunch of sour grapes i ever herd Gabe.


----------



## rayhuang

HOws the Friday night 12th scale crowd looking? I am thinking about making it out.


----------



## WALLSTREET

ray have any tamiyas for sale ?


----------



## rayhuang

WALLSTREET said:


> ray have any tamiyas for sale ?


Not till February 26th at about 10pm!! E-mail me on Monday, Feb 27th for a 415MS with old school hard suspension!!


----------



## insaneriders

*Righto*



Marty Mangione said:


> bigest bunch of sour grapes i ever herd Gabe.


Didn't know you could hear sour grapes. Possibly taste them, as in this phrase-

EAT IT


----------



## insaneriders

*Right again*



Marty Mangione said:


> Hay Gabe blow it out your as, ya wannabe


Wannabe would imply that one wanted to be similar. Well, let's not shoot for the moon all at once now. How about smaller steps, you know like the ones on the short bus. 

As always just playin, for those who may not know better.


GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

I'm going to put you Both over my knee if you can't play nice.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Gabe you chicken LOLOLOL pretty one sided. That Marty guy must be crazy


----------



## nitrojeff

rayhuang said:


> HOws the Friday night 12th scale crowd looking? I am thinking about making it out.


 It's been pretty good lately. Although without the Johnsons, they put me in the A main. I only got stuck inside of Mikes car once but he shouldn't have stopped so fast.


----------



## MAD1

Well I've had all the bench racing I can stand. I'm going to try and make it tomorrow night. That's if my over the top bench racing hasn't destroyed my car. Who knew damper tubes are soo touchy!


----------



## ghoulardi

( in an annoying whiney voice) Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## MAD1

I think a grudge match race with spikes and heavy brush guards are in order.


----------



## insaneriders

*Already there*

Mitch isn't that how we race every week, bomber 1/12th scale? 

I'm ready for my TSB group hug now.

Awwwwwweeeee!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Brushes are in seeya friday. Marty


----------



## Marty Mangione

ghoulardi said:


> ( in an annoying whiney voice) Why can't we all just get along?


WE ARE lololol


----------



## [email protected]

[edited] Please post items for sale in the Swap and Sale forums. Thanks!


----------



## hankster

Please post items for sale in the Swap and Sale forums. Thanks!


----------



## bean's my hero

Pics of the new layout. You'll see some of the best raceing you've seen in a long while on THIS layout! Check it out!


----------



## insaneriders

*Nice*

Let me guess who designed the 180 switchback section,..

Yimmy the herminator.

And for the chicane, possible straight line,...

Goetz the engineer.

Some day your personalities will collide and there will be an atomic explosion.

Looks good, lets roll.


----------



## eziss

any idea where the jumps will be for us mini trucker's?
looks good!

another question. does anyone know the max width for touring cars or how wide that aluminum u channel is? added some nerf bars this week and need to make sure they are not too wide.

thanks
Erich


----------



## rayhuang

eziss said:


> any idea where the jumps will be for us mini trucker's?
> looks good!
> 
> another question. does anyone know the max width for touring cars or how wide that aluminum u channel is? added some nerf bars this week and need to make sure they are not too wide.
> 
> thanks
> Erich


Erich-where the jumps go is purely up to you guys whove signed up to race trucks that day!!!!! Heck-if you bring in your own jumps or whoops or whatever and they wont dirty up or damage the carpet-by all means bring them!!!

I dont know why you guys would want to run a onroad layout with just two jumps to be honest. Bring it On!!


----------



## RC GOD

Even though I'm new at this I think I can actually answer a question on this forum. I beleive the rule is that the car can be no wider than 190mm. The reason I know is I wanted to put wider tires on my car and the fellow at Hobbytown in Mentor said it would be illegal for racing. So I think 190mm in the limit, I assume the Gate follows that rule. 

Bill Stevens


----------



## Mike Peterson

Mr. Stevens does his homework...........Is he still in School????


----------



## MAD1

Hey guys, looks like I'm a no show. Tried to actually do some work today and got home feeling real bad. Will have to lay low for now. Not sure if I will be back anytime soon.

Mitch

This keeps up and there will be a fire sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russo11218

dang!!!!!!! now i wish i would have come racing the new layout looks great .work just kicked my butt today . If all goes well maybe Sunday hopefully i can stay out of the way of Sunday's crew and laydown some lap's.


----------



## nitrojeff

Heck yeah that was extra super fun! Even though I couldn't steal the crown from Marty. Bomber has become great, everyone on the same lap and fast. Nice! Thanks ya'll. See ya next time.
The track is excellent. You can tell how good it is by the amount of whining and complaining after the first qualifier!! Well done.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Racing was GREAT!!! the short BUS came thru again steeling the hat trick from Jeff Morgen who took the mini truck and bomber mains but just could`nt put it all together for the 12 scale b main. While he was pulling the infeild out of his car a determined Marty Mangione kicked his butt by 3 laps. BUT HE WAS FASTER. Marty TsB.


----------



## midget_man1387

Hell yeah loads of fun tonight!! GREAT layout + some great racing = one heck of a time!!!


Hey Jeff where's that money tree of yours?? I need about two bills for my tc3. 


'what to buy, what to buy???'


Feels good to come home in one piece. Is it friday yet??

~Brian G.


----------



## DAVON

HELL YEAH BOMBER WAS ALOT OF FUN.....GREAT RACING TOP FOUR SPOTS WERE ONLY 7 SECONDS APART...FINALLY I HAD A GOOD NIGHT OF RACING NO BREAKAGE AND I WAS ABLE TO KEEP PACE WITH THE FAST GUYS...CAN'T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN SUNDAY....HOPE TO DO JUST AS GOOD....THE TRACK IS GREAT...GOOD JOB GUYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:....DAVE


----------



## russo11218

dang!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Eziss, How did you finish last night? How do those big tires work? Go get an RPM bumper or 2, that will help. You're welcome, anytime on the parts.
Mr. RC God, were you there last night? I prayed heavy and you still couldn't give me my hat trick?


----------



## nitrojeff

MAD1 said:


> Hey guys, looks like I'm a no show. Tried to actually do some work today and got home feeling real bad. Will have to lay low for now. Not sure if I will be back anytime soon.
> 
> Mitch
> 
> This keeps up and there will be a fire sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Quit your crying and come out and race. How bad can it be? OR I'll stop by your house tomorrow and pick up all my new stuff! I've always wanted a GFX.


----------



## ghoulardi

*Yipeeee !!!!*

I talked to Steve at HT Strongsville today and he said, "Yes, we can play in his parking lot again this summer."  


So I'll go ahead and take tire orders this Fri. $30.00 per set of four Take Off CS 27's mounted and glued on white dish wheels. Need the $ up front.


Indeed...

Ross


----------



## DAVON

ghoulardi said:


> I talked to Steve at HT Strongsville today and he said, "Yes, we can play in his parking lot again this summer."
> 
> 
> So I'll go ahead and take tire orders this Fri. $30.00 per set of four Take Off CS 27's mounted and glued on white dish wheels. Need the $ up front.
> 
> 
> Indeed...
> 
> Ross


 HEY ROSS I'M IN FOR 5 SETS...SEE YOU FRIDAY WITH THE $$$$$$$.....DAVE


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Quit your crying and come out and race. How bad can it be? OR I'll stop by your house tomorrow and pick up all my new stuff! I've always wanted a GFX.


 I quit crying after the meds kicked in. Forgot I had the Ferrari to build. What a model!! I'm wondering if I can stuff the brushless into the thing. Sounds like I missed a good one. 

What the H E double toothpick are you doing with a brush jig!? You know it's not a dance...right!?


----------



## MAD1

By the way, what kinda of times were being run? 1/12th, bomber, TC? I saw Chris was thinking there may be some 10 second stock times. Did anyone get close?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay Mitch your t shirts are waiting for you at athe gate Get well soon. Oh YEA Race befor work next time. Marty your sB driver


----------



## MAD1

Marty Mangione said:


> Hay Mitch your t shirts are waiting for you at athe gate Get well soon. Oh YEA Race befor work next time. Marty your sB driver


 I think that would be a good thing. By the way did anybody catch highlights of the Olympic opening ceromonies? Yea, yea, I know, but it was real trippy especially when they brought out the F1 Ferrari and lit up the tires for about a minute on the stage. Them Italians love their cars.

Stu, hopefully you'll be reading this, can you order me Integy part #'s 1780 & 1773. I would appreciate it very much. Integy says they have them in-stock.


----------



## DAVON

HEY GUYS,WE ARE NOT RACING ON THE 24th OF THIS MONTH AT LEAST NOT OFFICALLY...CHRIS SAID IF WE CAN GET A GOOD TURN OUT HELL OPEN THE TRACK AND LET US RACE...SO KEEP IT IN MIND AND LET CHRIS KNOW YOUR INTERESTED :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff

I'm in!


----------



## insaneriders

*Mitch*

My TC 4 turned a 9.9 second lap after the races on Friday. Of course I let Goetz drive it to prove his point. He really is fast! And my car isn't too bad either, just looks better when I'm not driving it.

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

Is there a crazy little David out there?


----------



## russo11218

man that track is insane .....i broke like three times but it was hella fun. i just think i need to get more track time and alot more arms he he .Sunday was diffnatly a change pace i think i did okay staying out of the faster guy's way and it was nice getting done with racing before day lite run's out and no traffic to fight on 480 kicked a$$ to . So sunday's are going to be a repeter for me. i know i can't spell so poke fun all you want it's cool.


----------



## eziss

hey, jeff. the truck ran much better than last time. getting the speed control fixed all that cogging. im sure all that stuff i did to the car didnt do much to improve my times, just the practice. i got the rpm bumpers ordered that night. 
thanks again.


----------



## [email protected]

who saw what wayne gerber jr did at the gate today with his TEAM SCREAM batteries?
he was 4 laps faster in 1/12 then anyone.i hope everyone who got to try out the TEAM SCREAM batteries enjoyed them .
we hope you will suport STRONGSVILLE HOBBY SHOP and get some TEAM SCREAM batteries for yourself.
[email protected] STRONGSVILLE HOBBY SHOP


----------



## Mike Peterson

wow........I want to puke........blah...


----------



## nitrojeff

I guess there is something to be said for shameless promotion, I just won't say it. Junior that's pretty tacky.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thanks Jeff, I would like to agree, we all know who runs for who....lets just keep it that way.....


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thanks Jeff, I would like to agree, we all know who runs for who....lets just keep it that way.....


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

[email protected] said:


> who saw what wayne gerber jr did at the gate today with his batteries?
> he was 4 laps faster in 1/12 then anyone.i hope everyone who got to try out the batteries enjoyed them .
> we hope you will suport HOBBYTOWN USA and get some batteries for yourself.


 Ahhh yes thats what he meant since he was posting in the HOBBYTOWN USA FORUM, HE meant Support Hobbytown USA!!!!! So Shameless, And also, I dont really think it matters what batteries anyone gave Wayne, Wayne is in the top 10 of the worlds best 12th scale stock drivers! I can remember when he came back to 12th sclae a few years ago when we were in eastlake pre 2001 champs and he spanked just about all of us with an antique 12L original car! 

Wayne Gerber, Give me a call. 

Thanks
Jay


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

MAD1 said:


> I quit crying after the meds kicked in. Forgot I had the Ferrari to build. What a model!! I'm wondering if I can stuff the brushless into the thing. Sounds like I missed a good one.
> 
> What the H E double toothpick are you doing with a brush jig!? You know it's not a dance...right!?


 HEY Mitch Welcome to the STONE OF THE MONTH CLUB, next time ask the Doc. for Toradol, awesome for pasing those nasty little buggers, or just drink 2 six packs and call me in the morning,


----------



## MAD1

Mr-Tamiya said:


> HEY Mitch Welcome to the STONE OF THE MONTH CLUB, next time ask the Doc. for Toradol, awesome for pasing those nasty little buggers, or just drink 2 six packs and call me in the morning,


 I got one in there that's 9mm. Not really thinking that ones gonna pass. At least I hope it doesn't.....not at least in it's present state.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

*oh yeah! how bout those rolling stones!*



MAD1 said:


> I got one in there that's 9mm. Not really thinking that ones gonna pass. At least I hope it doesn't.....not at least in it's present state.


yeah i hope i never get em that big, my giggest had been about a BB but with spikes, My uncle just got hydro'd for on that was 16mm almost the size of a quarter, it broke it in half so he had to go in again and there is still a piece in there thats about 9mm also. NO THANKS!!!! ill keep my littler ones!


----------



## insaneriders

*Michael Waltrip*

If you want someone to plug you continuously no matter what the current context of the conversation, I'll be your Michael Waltrip.

Of course you'll have to give me a wicked fast car to match my fast mouth. Better yet just give me the sponsorship money and I'll take care of the rest. 

Hey Goetz, told you so! 9.4, 9.5/ 9.7 

Wise, you guys are retarded, in a good way of course.


GABE


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

Yeah, Gabe. My car was about as good as it has ever been here. I swear it's always better at away venues, but I may be imagining things. Funny part is I changed about 5 or 6 things througout the day. None of them all that apparent, but the end result was a really good car with a new setup on Parma tires. 

I think the good groove accounted for a coupla tenths. I would like to get your car back out in these conditions. I'm thinking 9.7 or better. So yeah, just for the record. A sedan should never claim fast lap!  

Russo, thanks for coming out. I'd still lvoe to see the the 50 racer Sundays we had two years ago. Carrol's, Lazor, Russo, etc. Everybody bring it! Hahhaa.

See you on Wednesday.


----------



## [email protected]

i guess some people dont you like hearing about how good wayne gerber JR runs with TEAM SCREAM BATTERIES for STRONGSVILLE HOBBY SHOP.
He won ,and so we let everyone know how he won and what he used to win and were you can get the batteries to try and keep up with him.try not to be bitter.
[email protected] STRONGSVILLE HOBBY SHOP


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Junior, your trailer is showing.


----------



## Mike Peterson

*Are we done yet?*

If Gerber ran a warm pile of s**t he would still have a 90% of beating most of the racers at the gate......I do recall someone beating him 2 weeks ago and not filling the forum with adds for his batterys or hobbyshop of choice......I wonder who that could of been?????? I think the batteries he ran were from Vegas last sept......wow......thats some old sticks!


----------



## nitrojeff

*Epic Event*

Maybe that guy is right. We're just not treating the races with enough hipe. BE THERE NEXT FRIDAY NIGHT!!! JEFF MORGAN WILL TAKE ON ALL COMERS AND WIN BY 4 LAPS OR MORE, in mini truck,RUNNING THE LATEST, GREATEST LIPO PACKS FROM THUNDERPOWER AND HOBBYTOWN USA. BEEEE THERE!!!
Wayne is amazing!! despite his "agent"


----------



## Mike Peterson

Jeff......you are the man.......


----------



## nitrojeff

and WHEEEEEEEEEEL STANDERRRRRRRS!!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

you'll pay for the whole seat........BUT YOU'LL ONLY NEED THE EDGE!!!


----------



## Robertw321

[email protected] said:


> DELETED


When Wayne wins on YOUR TRACK you can boast about it, so start your own thread. He doesn't race on HobbyTown's night, so please don't clog up our thread with useless information. Wayne would probably beat 95% of us if he was using 1700's

BTW if I want Team Scream batteries I'd go direct to them.


----------



## nitrojeff

I like the pretty colors.


----------



## Mike Peterson

1700's............how about the old red can 1200's! Too funny!


----------



## Robertw321

Mike Peterson said:


> 1700's............how about the old red can 1200's! Too funny!


No, to run the 1200's he'd have to gear down a tooth or two and only beat everyone by two laps.


----------



## Robertw321

[email protected] said:


> i guess some people dont you like hearing about how good wayne gerber JR runs with TEAM SCREAM BATTERIES for STRONGSVILLE HOBBY SHOP.
> He won ,and so we let everyone know how he won and what he used to win and were you can get the batteries to try and keep up with him.try not to be bitter.
> [email protected] STRONGSVILLE HOBBY SHOP


When trolling, one must use good bait. If the chum stinks the fish scatter.


----------



## Bill Weaver

wow where can i get said batteries and will they pick me up 15 laps look out jeff


----------



## russo11218

wow, such hype but i understand why. but i thoght strogsville hobby was a mostly nitro place any way evrey time i went there they had crap for electric.any way no sense in droping lables i mean to be honest you can have all the the top of the line stuff and still drive like crap (me ....LOL) skills is where it is at .So for now i will just keep drinking milk and when i grow one day you'll see 10- 11 sec no problem .


----------



## russo11218

hey jeff how many cell lipo you useing ? i got a 3 cell 1320 mah thunder power for my mini -lst with a 54000kv mamba that's what the guy at castle recomend . I hope i have enough run time i never ran lipo so i have no clue what there all about .


----------



## nitrojeff

I run a 2 cell 1320. I ran all 3 qualifiers on the same pack without charging it last friday and it dumped about two minutes into the 3rd race. With a 3 cell pack, you had better gear down as small as the truck will allow and start with the throttle pretty low(50% or so) I have a 3 cell in my Duratrax MiniQuake and it is a drive train KILLER!!!

PS All items aforementioned were and can be purchased from your friendly, neighborhood Hobbytown USA


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> I run a 2 cell 1320. I ran all 3 qualifiers on the same pack without charging it last friday and it dumped about two minutes into the 3rd race. With a 3 cell pack, you had better gear down as small as the truck will allow and start with the throttle pretty low(50% or so) I have a 3 cell in my Duratrax MiniQuake and it is a drive train KILLER!!!
> 
> PS All items aforementioned were and can be purchased from your friendly, neighborhood Hobbytown USA


 Could you tell me where that Stongsville Hobbytown on 42 is?


----------



## russo11218

hey thanks jeff like said i have no clue how lipo's work so it seem's like i am in for a surprise .is there a break in process for lipo's ?i was reading the instruction that came with the pack but it was kinda vague. i know i need a lipo charger i bought a eflite charger. Al at hobby town said that would work great . wow 3 qualifiers? those lipo's go for while.do you think i should get a second one for the main race ?i wounder if i could pull one off in the jrx-s and i wounder why no one run's lipo's in 1/10 scale are the to slow or something ? ah ....man i got a head full questions lol i am sorry


----------



## russo11218

hey mitch seen you on here how are you ? when you coming back ?


----------



## nitrojeff

there is no break in necessary. if you have a 3 cell in your mini truck, you should be able to charge it a little between heats or after the 2nd qual should be enough. Be sure to set the cut-off on the ESC.


----------



## midget_man1387

Jeff- How far did you have the throttle turned down in the third race? That thing is unbelievable. I'm pleased to say I threw down a 13.05 on it.... That made up for the 66 second lap I threw down during battery changing LOL


Also, does anyone know if the Gate/Bells & Whistles sells tc3 diff rebuild kits? I need to purchase one.

Thanks,
~Brian G.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Lipos are not ran in compition due to the fact they are still not legal. Not that you couldnt run them if you like. The bigest problem right now with lipos is the charge discharge rate. They don't release the voltage "HOT" or "FAST" like the Nicads or IB cells, once the industry moves forward further, it maybe not to far off in the future. Right now though you still can't beat the Sub-C cells for racin. I do know that some Mod racers use lipos to run there reciever packs, just to control power loss to the servo and speedo.


----------



## nitrojeff

I run the RC18T at around 50% of 125% possible throttle and only use full throttle on the straight.


----------



## ghoulardi

Dont forget tire$$$ Friday night !!!

Indeed...


----------



## midget_man1387

ghoulardi said:


> Dont forget tire$$$ Friday night !!!
> 
> Indeed...


I'd like to take a set if I can come up with the money. Do you need to know in advance?

~Brian G.


----------



## eziss

so what kind of tires should i use for my rc18t for the summer track?


----------



## insaneriders

*Rc18t*

For anyone interested in saving money on a brushless

A reedy modified motor goes as fast as Jeffs brushless turned down to 50 percent. Just ask him and he'll tell you I would beat him up on a regular basis, as long as I didn't break out.

But if you have the cash and want more power than you can possibly handle than go ahead and drop the G's at your Hobbytown USA, BAMMMMM

GABE

PS. The real key on this truck is getting the pig to turn, if your gonna spend money I'd buy Buds BRP shocks. Limit travel to set a lower ride height, and stay in the groove or you'll push all the way home.


----------



## bigbadstu

ghoulardi said:


> Dont forget tire$$$ Friday night !!!
> 
> Indeed...


or you could support HobbyTown USA and buy some good Sorex tires, and choose your own inserts


----------



## ghoulardi

Yup, Tire $ up front. looks like about $900 worth. I really don't wanna get stuck.


----------



## ghoulardi

bigbadstu said:


> or you could support HobbyTown USA and buy some good Sorex tires, and choose your own inserts


 Or HT could just carry Take Offs like we been askin for years!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Is it friday yet??? tsb


----------



## rayhuang

Did someone say rubber tires?????????????????? If you buy Sorex, get a firm, ver thin insert. NOT HPI!! They are too thick. Air gap is your friend my friends!!! Take off cs27's-definately the way to go if you ask me. After that its a good downfroce body and soft, soft springs. Like 17 lb rears and 19 lb fronts.


----------



## insaneriders

*Ray Ray*

You know they are talkin about outdoors right? I'll let you sign the Co 27 if you give me one.


GABE


----------



## rayhuang

insaneriders said:


> You know they are talkin about outdoors right? I'll let you sign the Co 27 if you give me one.
> 
> 
> GABE


Umm-then I recommend Bridgestone blizzaks in 1/10th scale!!!


----------



## bigbadstu

Steve says the Take-Offs are available at HT, price $32 for the set of 4. We should have some in time for outdoor season, and nobody gets stuck except Steve


----------



## bigbadstu

The Blizzaks might work pretty well indoors, too. brrrrr....


----------



## DAVON

KEEP IN MIND THAT WE ARE NOT OFFICALLY RACING ON THE 24th UNLESS WE CAN GET PEOPLE TO TELL CHRIS THAT THEY WILL SHOW UP.....HE'LL OPEN UP FOR A GOOD TURN OUT.....SO TELL CHRIS OR SOMEONE IF YOU WANT TO RACE ON THE 24th..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1

Stu

You have PM

Mitch


----------



## MAD1

rayhuang said:


> Umm-then I recommend Bridgestone blizzaks in 1/10th scale!!!


 Ray believe it or not, they are talkin Summer.


----------



## nitrojeff

I'd like to send a special thanks out to Team Babaganoosh for having such bright green shirts. I wore your colors for the mains at the Champs and I am clearly visible in the photo of the race in the new Car Action magazine. Yep, page 161, right there with my T shirt and markers ready. That's me, the guy from the magazine. 
Hey mitch :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> I'd like to send a special thanks out to Team Babaganoosh for having such bright green shirts. I wore your colors for the mains at the Champs and I am clearly visible in the photo of the race in the new Car Action magazine. Yep, page 161, right there with my T shirt and markers ready. That's me, the guy from the magazine.
> Hey mitch :thumbsup:


 This stardom isn't going to go to your head....is it? What the he.. am I talking about...it has! First, print now photos, what's next videos, movies?


----------



## nitrojeff

I think a documentary


----------



## midget_man1387

midget_man1387 said:


> does anyone know if the Gate/Bells & Whistles sells tc3 diff rebuild kits? I need to purchase one.


???

also, Jeff you never replied to my most recent PM about the charger and body for my tc3. Read it again and LMK


Is it friday yet!??!

~Brian G.


----------



## Dr. J

Chris, 

I will plan to be there on the 24th, I don't know about Dan and Adam.

Gary


----------



## insaneriders

*Sorry*

Unfortunately I do my schedule a month ahead of time and I have to work on that Friday. Be there Wed the 22nd.


GABE


----------



## bigbadstu

nitrojeff said:


> I'd like to send a special thanks out to Team Babaganoosh for having such bright green shirts. I wore your colors for the mains at the Champs and I am clearly visible in the photo of the race in the new Car Action magazine. Yep, page 161, right there with my T shirt and markers ready. That's me, the guy from the magazine.
> Hey mitch :thumbsup:


yeah, the shirt's almost as loud as Jeff  

Hey Jeff, keep it down, even Ross can hear you!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*Friday Night Thunder*



Dr. J said:


> Chris,
> 
> I will plan to be there on the 24th, I don't know about Dan and Adam.
> 
> Gary


Hey guys, don't make plans to race on the 24th. When I said it would be a possibility, I had not remembered that I am going with Magledonis to IRP to race the Hurricane Challenge. Unless Wise wants to run the event, it may not be possible. 

If Mike wants to do it, (I think he too is out of town, though) we would still need to see 20 guys or more on Friday. Not just 20 votes. Unfortunately, not all people's word is good, and that means we'd have to hear probably 30 votes, just to get 20 to show.

We'll keep you posted. 

- Chris -


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

nitrojeff said:


> I'd like to send a special thanks out to Team Babaganoosh for having such bright green shirts. I wore your colors for the mains at the Champs and I am clearly visible in the photo of the race in the new Car Action magazine. Yep, page 161, right there with my T shirt and markers ready. That's me, the guy from the magazine.
> Hey mitch :thumbsup:


I gotta see that!


----------



## Marty Mangione

And we can say we know him WOW.


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Midget, I deleted your post, however I can't say if your charger will work, go to duratrax.com to see what the specs on your charger are. As for the diff rebuild, I would ask Stu to bring you one from Hobbytown, or make some phone calls. And the body.. I forget, What?


----------



## Marty Mangione

What is with HobbyTown always dropping the ball on fridays??? do we not show are support each and every friday. NOW IT`S YOUR TURN. STOP TAKING FRIDAYS OFF. LIKE THE 24TH. MARTY, AND YES I RACE EVERY SINGLE SOLITARY FRIDAY.


----------



## russo11218

yeah i wish they would quit that friday crap i look forward to racing evry friday .also marty can you bring my brushes on sunday ?i will be at the gate then


----------



## nitrojeff

russo11218 said:


> yeah i wish they would quit that friday crap i look forward to racing evry friday .also marty can you bring my brushes on sunday ?i will be at the gate then


 ????????


----------



## russo11218

what do you mean????????????


----------



## nitrojeff

poke yourself in the eye!


----------



## Marty Mangione

ALL`S I`AM SAYING IS, IF YOU ARE GONNA RACE FRIDAY`S RACE THEM ALL. NOT ONLY THE ONES YOU CHOOSE. IT`S THE RACERS WHO MAKE FRIDAY HAPPEN NOT HOBBYTOWN. WE ARE THE CUSTOMERS AND HOBBYTOWN ALWAYS MANAGES TO FORGET THAT. all the brushes are in i will have them with me on friday,thay will be there sunday as well. HAY RUSSO HOW DID YOU LIKE THE ONES YOU TRIED LAST WEEK???????????? MARTY TsB


----------



## Robertw321

Marty Mangione said:


> ALL`S I`AM SAYING IS, IF YOU ARE GONNA RACE FRIDAY`S RACE THEM ALL. NOT ONLY THE ONES YOU CHOOSE. IT`S THE RACERS WHO MAKE FRIDAY HAPPEN NOT HOBBYTOWN. WE ARE THE CUSTOMERS AND HOBBYTOWN ALWAYS MANAGES TO FORGET THAT. all the brushes are in i will have them with me on friday,thay will be there sunday as well. HAY RUSSO HOW DID YOU LIKE THE ONES YOU TRIED LAST WEEK???????????? MARTY TsB


First of all don't yell !!!

Hmm, Interesting post but do you think you might be hammering the wrong person? Let me list some pertinent facts on the reasons you still have someplace to play on MOST Fridays.

After the indoor season at Berea Steve was done with holding races. The next summer season came about because VOLUNTEERS pushed to have a season with them running the races.

The indoor season at Parma came about from a collaboration between Steve and VOLUNTEERS. With the VOLUNTEERS running the operation and Steve providing financial support. You had the opportunity to play on MOST Fridays, Steve lost his shirt.

Next outdoor season ditto of first.

This brings us to our current indoor season. Steve set up something where you would have a quality place to play, but he didn't really want to be involved. He would have preferred to get it set up and let his VOLUNTEERS run it as another night at the GATE. For whatever reasons it didn't work out that way and the HobbyTown name is on the bill, but it's only slightly more than name only. Financial gain, on indoor racing, for HobbyTown is negligible and probably not worth the trouble.

HobbyTown does seem to make money on the outdoor season, but I don't think he's made enough to pay off the AMB system and boards yet.

So, Steve really doesn't want to be involved. VOLUNTEERS pretty much do everything. So I guess you feel we should run our schedules to satisfy your personal wants. You don't feel well you stay home, we don't. You want to plan to do something else you do, we can't.

I don't think I'll be doing another INDOOR season.

BTW, If your a customer that supports HobbyTown why are you buying and selling brushes in bulk?


----------



## nitrojeff

When does the summer/outdoor season start?


----------



## Robertw321

nitrojeff said:


> When does the summer/outdoor season start?


Hasn't been set yet.

Suggestions?


----------



## MAD1

Well, I for one am happy that we have a place to run on Friday nights. What makes it special is we have a place to run races 2 times a week and an open track on Wed. I don't think anybody else in the area (or region) can say that. volunteering is not fun, I've been there.... done that! It's a thankless position.

We all love to race these toys and have fun with who we race. Let's not spoil a good thing. Remember, If a Friday can't be run by volunteers prior commitment, somebody would have to step up, outside of Chris and the Gate boys. This means somebody runs the races and can't race themselves. That's volunteering.

This isn't whinning, it's reality. No race Friday, get ready for Sunday. I think there is only 1 or 2 Fridays that don't get run during the season anyway.


----------



## insaneriders

*Thanks Bob*

Most importantly I'd like to thank you for informing the group of the logistics and history. I was aware of all said information, but it wasn't my place to speak. Obviously I'm not a real fan of silence. 

Lets not bash Marty for brushing us. Tough choice, one third the normal price. I asked Steve for a bulk order price over a month ago, no call. I have loyalty, but wasting one third of a season waiting exceeds a preset limit. Whether it be tires, motors, brushes, or new cells, the first person to stock them will be the first one to sell them. Word travels fast. 

Takeoff tires seem to be taking off! 

Bob, would you like to run my TC 4 Friday? It may refresh you a little.

I have tried butting my head up against the establishment here, the only way to get it done is to step up and run the races yourself. Unfortunately only having two dependable volunteers tends to burn out said volunteers. Now I have a voice in my head saying practice what you preach!

Fine! I will, may I please run the races this Friday? Joey Caroll can't catch me anyway.

GABE


----------



## 2slow00

Bob and Don you both do a great job. Running races is a thankless deal. You can't race and you catch all the hell. Let the complainers run the races and see how they like watching eveyone else have fun. Thanks to both of you and also to Steve.


----------



## Dr. J

Bob and Don,

I didn't realize that you were volunteers until Gabe pointed it out to me about mid-winter. I always thought you got something for all your time and effort. Friday night racing should be more like club racing where everyone helps out and takes their turn working. We are looking at doing that for the Medina off road races this coming summer. It seems that in all organizations (including churches) there is a 20/80 rule where 20% or less do all the work, while the rest let them. I would like to see Friday night racing continue next year and to do so I’m willing to do my part by volunteering my time. If we are to see Friday night racing continue next year, we need to rally and take ownership of its future. Bob and Don, I have thanked both of you on several occasions for the great job you do, and I want to tell you again that you have my thanks and appreciation for the commitment and dedication of a job well done. 

Gary Johnson and family


----------



## insaneriders

*hit and run*

If you don't sign your name after your post I can't beat up the right person on Friday.

2slow00 or to scared

GABE


----------



## Dr. J

Steve,

My thanks to you and Hobbytown for allowing us to race on Friday nights.

Gary Johnson


----------



## 2slow00

insaneriders said:


> If you don't sign your name after your post I can't beat up the right person on Friday.
> 
> 2slow00 or to scared
> 
> GABE


 My name is Dick Oettinger and I will be there Friday. Please introduce yourself. I race BRP!


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

*For Sale*

Gaters, new and old - I am selling some stuff that will hopefully go to some locals. I will have the following items at the track soon for sale:

- TC3 and Parts Tray. We've all had one, and it's time for me to move on. IRS bits, TC diff balls, the whole nizzy. This car ran in the A-main at the 2005 US Touring Car Championships, and is the reigning Ohio State Stock Sedan Champion!  Hahaha. 

- Futaba 3PM - Best low cost radio on the market. Due to my recent upgrade, I no longer have a use for this. New wheel, and foam grip included. It's in great shape and has NEVER exhibited a glitch. FM receiver included as well.

- Hurricane GP3300's - 1.18+ Team Cells from last year's ROAR Nats (No, I did not get them free). 6 pcs, six-cell packs. They have lost runtime, but are lightning fast for the 6 minutes they run. I have a list of candidates that have dibs on these. Perfect for our Finale race where sedan heats will be back to 5 minutes!

Come see me on race day with cash in hand if interested. Pricing will be extremely attractive for Gate frequenters.  Get it while it lasts. If you know anyone who wants to enter the hobby, the car and radio package will make it very easy. 

- Chris -


----------



## Marty Mangione

Well,Learn something new everyday. I to would like to learn the computer and how to to run races. i would pitch-in had i known it was all volunteer. Jesus if i havent shown the volunteer spirit buy now. what else do i have to do. And the brushes.. I got a great deal that i passed on to all who needed. Marty TEAM short BUS


----------



## nitrojeff

Gabe for President


----------



## insaneriders

*Thanks*

Thanks for being a man Dick. Some people hide behind screen names, I'm pleased that your not one of those people. Now, what are we going to do about this BRP predicament your in? Let me know when your ready to up the anti in 1/12 or touring car, and I'd love to help.

Later, I'll be on the side lines this week.

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

*In appreciation of exemplary service*

Bob and Don, I hope I too have said thanks in the past, but I now extend a gesture of thanks. I offer you my fleet, if you feel the need to feed your race jones, you may race ANY of my cars in ANY of the qualifiers. They aren't set up well, but they can take a beating. I would gladly sit out one of my 9 qualifiers for you.


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Gabe, I wasn't trying to outdo your offer to Bob, just trying to sweeten it. I think you would make a good fill in for races, or more if you felt so inclined. Thanks for stepping up.
With great power comes great responsibility.
GABE FOR PRESIDENT !


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Bob and Don, I hope I too have said thanks in the past, but I now extend a gesture of thanks. I offer you my fleet, if you feel the need to feed your race jones, you may race ANY of my cars in ANY of the qualifiers. They aren't set up well, but they can take a beating. I would gladly sit out one of my 9 qualifiers for you.


 Bob and Don,

I too wish to offer Jeff's cars for you to run. Please beat the HE double tooth pick out of them!


----------



## insaneriders

*Kissing and Huggin*

Now that we are all done making out, who is going to win the crown? 

Is Stu going to step it up in 1/12 scale, and win the B main?

Could Joey Carrol win TC Stock, if I don't race?

Is Tom Barret the best bomber driver out there?

Will Bud win BRP? He better it's his company!

The real question is, who has questions, and who wants to beat these guys?

Can't wait to see the results, and your lovely faces.

GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Marty Mangione said:


> What is with HobbyTown always dropping the ball on fridays??? .


 Nice marty nice. SHove your foot in your mouth a little deeper next time  You too Russo!  But I still like you guys, We know Marty is the king of volunteers, just look at the gate and the pretty paint on the walls ans ceiling and that was mostly all of Martys blood sweat and tears....


----------



## nitrojeff

Lively comentary? Encouraging rivals? Next level humor?
GABE FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

nitrojeff said:


> Lively comentary? Encouraging rivals? Next level humor?
> GABE FOR PRESIDENT!


and Jeff for Secretary for those ummm well you know dictations LOL


----------



## nitrojeff




----------



## Mike Peterson

Gabe...the Goetz of the hobbytown thread! Stir the pot Gabe stir the pot........Dance Monkey's Dance!


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey, I'm not the monkey, but I can dance.


----------



## Mike Peterson

FYI........TK Is Comming 3/5/06!!!!!Are you ready???


----------



## insaneriders

*Thanks for the compliment!*

Comparing me to the Goetz?

Godliness is limited per zip code.

Leadership is natural talent. It can't be taught, only immitated.

GABE


----------



## Mike Peterson

Thats Sweet!!!!!!! 
"Godliness is limited per zip code."
simply sweet!


----------



## 2slow00

insaneriders said:


> Thanks for being a man Dick. Some people hide behind screen names, I'm pleased that your not one of those people. Now, what are we going to do about this BRP predicament your in? Let me know when your ready to up the anti in 1/12 or touring car, and I'd love to help.
> 
> Later, I'll be on the side lines this week.
> 
> GABE


Son I've been racing for over 20 yrs and have raced 12th and 10th pan cars, buggys and trucks. Hell even 10th Scale gas on road. Let me know when you want to run with the real men and I'll help you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mike Peterson

Yes!!!!!!!!
P.S. Gabe....little advice......Liedown your sword on this one....He's a great guy....

p.s.s. I want Candy!


----------



## insaneriders

*How many times do I have to tell you, son?*



2slow00 said:


> Son I've been racing for over 20 yrs and have raced 12th and 10th pan cars, buggys and trucks. Hell even 10th Scale gas on road. Let me know when you want to run with the real men and I'll help you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



You still forgot to sign your name, punk!

GABE

PS Disclaimer, I'm having fun, hope you are too! 

PSS Don't bring your gun, mine is bigger!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Did'nt he sign it last time he posted?

My Name: Mike Peterson

Don't hurt me...


----------



## 2slow00

LOL But I'm bigger.


----------



## nitrojeff

Gabe,were you an only child?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Stop the open ended threats before somone gets hurt!
p.s. This is the day.....
I was an only child.....


----------



## nitrojeff

You're HUMUNGUS


----------



## insaneriders

*I see you Bob*

As Bob sits and watches the action, waiting until the prey is nearly dead. 

I will never die, says I. 

GABE


----------



## Mike Peterson

By HUMUNGUS do you mean.....FAAAAT??????????

P.s. Frankie Says Relax....


----------



## nitrojeff

But you can immitate it


----------



## Mike Peterson

Stand back all.....Gabe is on FIRE......not in the gayway.......
None is safe from Gabe..."KING OF THE ONE LINER"


----------



## insaneriders

*Bigger is faster!*

Frankie Figgs?

Being big boned has its advantages, like not putting up with any crap from these little people. 

Bring it,
GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

in persona and wisdom


----------



## Robertw321

insaneriders said:


> As Bob sits and watches the action, waiting until the prey is nearly dead.
> 
> I will never die, says I.
> 
> GABE


You guys are posting so fast I can't keep up. :lol: 

I'll post later after I collect my thoughts.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Truth you speak of.....

-Yodasan-

P.s.The Sun and the Rainfall.....From the (A Broken Frame) Album can you name the artist???


----------



## Mike Peterson

:wave: Don't Bobs post make you feel happy when you read them? :wave:


----------



## nitrojeff

now it's name that tune?


----------



## insaneriders

*Right again*

I'll admit, I'm having trouble keeping up with the subject matter. Three conversations at once, DAMN. Don't worry, I'm the fastest in my own mind. That is what this is right? A race of the mind that never ends? Sounds like heaven. Racing for eternity!

GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Frankie Figgs?
> 
> Being big boned has its advantages, like not putting up with any crap from these little people.
> 
> Bring it,
> GABE


Im not fat im big boned LOL


----------



## Mike Peterson

Keep up everyone! ok for bonus points who played "BJ" on the hit show "BJ and the Bear"????


----------



## nitrojeff

Uncle


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Gabe, call me back you punk!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Mike Peterson said:


> Keep up everyone! ok for bonus points who played "BJ" on the hit show "BJ and the Bear"????


 the dude from my 2 dads


----------



## Mike Peterson

I will except that!!!! you win todays..."hey I board lets see whats on the threads, Gameshow" You win......um.....a pack of bodie clips!


----------



## DAVON

It Was Greg Evagan...i Don't Know About The Spelling....


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Wooohoooo!!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Points for the name as well! Nice work fells now you can split the prize!
p.s.Peak-a-boo


----------



## insaneriders

*Dinner is over, Bring it again!*



Mike Peterson said:


> Stand back all.....Gabe is on FIRE......not in the gayway.......
> None is safe from Gabe..."KING OF THE ONE LINER"


I say what I need to say in as little time as possible, while trying not to lose the slow learners. 
Do You Understand The Words Coming Out Of MY MOUTH?

Mike, Spell Check?

GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Do You Understand The Words Coming Out Of MY MOUTH?
> 
> Mike, Spell Check?
> 
> GABE


Do you know what the 5 fingers said to the face?????

SLAP!!!!!!! LOL:dude:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Um......I don't spell well....lets just say a least I get the letters in the right order.....example's
puhs=push
muoth=mouth
I'll have you know I was an english major in....um....how do you spell that word....colloge...cologe...coloeg....you know...the schoolin after high school that most people finished.
P.s. Boy's Don't Cry....staring at the sea...the singles


----------



## insaneriders

*After Dinner*

I had some time to analyze and type my thesis over dinner. What we have here is a failure to communicate. Everyone likes to race, and apparantly everyone likes to read this thread after work. So, in conclusion, I will not be yelled at like your black and blue whore after a long days work. I will not put up with over sensitive youngsters, no matter what their age. In short, I don't care what you think of me, because in the end you'll know I'm right. Why? Because I'll tell you! Being the Captain has its advantages. You don't have to pull the Captain card, because, you are the Captain. For those of you who were lost in the last sentence refer to the previous post. For those of you who can't refer, do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth? If you are still lost, than you don't know me, and I don't care to tell you. Why, because I'm a racer, and I'll beat your ass one of these days.

BTW, just a general observation, but just because you have been racing for twenty years, doesn't mean you are fast, or learned how to set up a car, or are worth the air you are breathing. If this guy does reply to this it means he has the attention span that is larger than a gnat, and we have no where to go but up with his future endeavors.


Hey Mike, should I stick with the one liners?

GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Hey Mike, should I stick with the one liners?
> 
> GABE


maybe the Captain of Tineal(spelling) DOnt make me get my 12th scale and spank you!!!


----------



## insaneriders

*What>?*

Quit listening to your Mom's records. 

GABE


----------



## MAD1

Jeff....will you sign my copy of Radio Control Car Action????

I do like the fact your yaking away and the only one not watching the race!


----------



## partyplatedave

Jeff...... dont you think bombers is getting faster than touring cars. they should take their training wings off and run bomber. i am goinng to put those bladders on my shocks. dave is so opsessed with them but he is getting fast.


----------



## insaneriders

*Would you like some?*

I could run Bomber if you so desire. Would you care for, a massage after you have been worked over? All talk I say! Lets bring it down a notch, so I can turn it up.

GABE


----------



## midget_man1387

insaneriders said:


> Will Bud win BRP? He better it's his company!
> 
> GABE



NO he willn't I bet you $100.  


rumor is he may be running 1/12th....

~Brian G.


----------



## Robertw321

Ok, I'm better now, just remember better is a relative word. :tongue: 

I just have an extreeeeeeeemly low tolerance to whinning.

Don and I enjoy running the races and have been thanked many times by many people. We appreciate everybody that races with us. I've been around a long time and raced at many tracks, not to single anyone out in this instance, and have seen it before. Racers who feel the track owes them something.

I'm going to get on my soap box here.

I know the popular belief in retail is that the customer is always right but I'm going to be contrary to that. I believe that the Racers Need The Track More than The Track Needs The Racers and racing needs to be a collaboration between the two. I know this might seem like a radical concept but please bear with me.

There are four types of tracks. One supported by a RC racing only business. One supported by a RC, of all type, business. One supported by a full service hobby shop. One run by a club.

I have to interject here that RC racing is such a small segment of overall RC retail sales that it is barely a blip on the financial radar screen. Bashers make it go.

The RC racing only track, except for a few, is almost doomed from the start because of the above mentioned idea. A lot of these are run as a sideline or second job. If the business fails he releases the burden of running the track, goes back to his regular job and is happier. The full RC shop can make it if he has enough bashers, flyers and sailors. If not he changes jobs and is happier. For the full service shop running a track can almost be a nuisance. The financial gain from racing is negligible and closing the track won't effect his bottom line. With the club that 20/80 rule is very true. The 20% wear out, the club disbands. The 20% is happier.

Ok, we've made people happy but what does that leave? Us, the racers. Now we're unhappy because we now have piles of expensive useless junk and are flipping through 300 cable channels at night.

I've never meet a track owner that did not, more than once, talk about releasing the burden of running the track.

This is why I firmly believe the racers need the track more than the track needs the racers.

See, I told you better was a relative word.

Soap box off.

Gabe if you want to run the race Friday, come on over.

Marty or anyone else is welcome too.

Jeff & Gabe, I appreciate the offers but I just not comfortable when I drive other peoples cars.

See ya Friday


----------



## insaneriders

*Ok*

Thanks again, Bob, for drawing the picture for these guys. Many don't realize the behind the scene operation or emotion that goes on. Just don't tell Steve how much money I spend at Hobbytown. Every demographic of customer adds up to a successful business. I believe Steve is out, or behind the scenes, instead of out front due to the frustration level that we are currently seeing. And as you said, there is no money in this particular angle. However there is a side tangent that is profitable, parts. They wouldn't be hanging on the wall if he couldn't sell them. When you combine those parts with all of the other venues, it all adds up. If you can get the customer to walk in the store that is half the battle. If you can get them to come back over and over again, like a crack addict, even better. When you have loyal crack addicts, that's when things really take off.

Your local loyal crack addict,
GABE


----------



## Marty Mangione

Well said Bob and Gabe, Please forgive my stupidity Marty TsB.


----------



## insaneriders

*Holy smokes Bob*

I just read your mission statement for the third time. Each time I take away something new. Something to learn maybe.

Never make your hobby your job. Make work something you like, and your hobby something you love. You guys already knew that, that's why I love you guys.

Hey, who's wearing Drakar, I'm saying very strange things. Ahhh, more Paragon!

GABE


----------



## nitrojeff

I just want to play with my toy car. Now let's race!!


----------



## BudBartos

MY Name is Bud Bartos!!!!


----------



## insaneriders

*What*

My name is Slim Shady. Did someone leave Bud's account logged in? Bud for president!

GABE


----------



## DJohnson

My goodness... you don't read the board for a week and ya got 5 pages to read!!! Very entertaining!!!

Gabe - you must be off work, board and the wife must not know that your home!!! Your catchin' up to Ray on posts. Hows the back?

Bob and Don - As said bebore but I know all to few of times... THANKS, excellent job!!!

Hey a few days off here and there keeps all the mamas happy!

We need to put our heads together and maybe have a rotation of volunteers to keep this thing going for next year... make Gabe and Jeff work together one night! Your entry fee would be justifiable for that entertainment alone. :thumbsup: One week we could have the Johnson night... hold your jokes. The Short bus night, etc.

Word to your volunteer,
#@$ %$#[email protected]&~


----------



## insaneriders

*Now I get it*



BudBartos said:


> MY Name is Bud Bartos!!!!


Are you part of racers anonymous too? It took me a bit to figure it out, seeing I've never really been to a meeting. I'm still in denial!

GABE


----------



## midget_man1387

looket me I'ma post whore!! :hat: 


see everyone in about two. :wave: 


Jeff bring change this time!

~Brian G.


----------



## Mike Peterson

It was nice to meet with you RCGOD, I hope to see you race in the future!


----------



## Bill Weaver

see ya in 2 weeks


----------



## nitrojeff

I had too much fun to type, go on ,tell 'em Marty.


----------



## DAVON

WHAT A GREAT NIGHT OF RACING.....I WANT TO GIVE A HOLLAR OUT TO LITTLE DAVID....FOR FINISHING 2ND IN BOMBER WITH 27 LAPS ....HE'S BEEN TRYING REALLY HARD TO GET BETTER AND IT SHOWS...HE'S IMPROVED EVERY WEEK....CONGRATS TO ALL OF THE OTHER WINNERS TONIGHT AND HOW ABOUT GABE HE DID A GREAT JOB TO.....FOR A ROOKIE :jest: ....SEE YOU ALL IN 2 WEEKS.....DAVE


----------



## Marty Mangione

YES,YES, a great nite was had by all. But none greater than Marty of the short bus. After running 3 horendus heats in 12th scale he pulls it all together in the main, and throughs down a 41 personal best laps to once again snach victory from the cluches of Jeff Morgan of PATRIOT GLASS RACING. And once again holds the crown, For the 3rd week in a row.



Oh yea Jeff was faster


Marty Holder of the crown and DRIVER OF THE short BUS

ps Tom Barrett also beatup Jeff in Bomber class.


----------



## MAD1

Marty Mangione said:


> YES,YES, a great nite was had by all. But none greater than Marty of the short bus. After running 3 horendus heats in 12th scale he pulls it all together in the main, and throughs down a 41 personal best laps to once again snach victory from the cluches of Jeff Morgan of PATRIOT GLASS RACING. And once again holds the crown, For the 3rd week in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea Jeff was faster
> 
> 
> Marty Holder of the crown and DRIVER OF THE short BUS
> 
> ps Tom Barrett also beatup Jeff in Bomber class.


 Way to go TsB. What kind of times are being run in 1/12th? Any comparisions?

Jonesen bad man


----------



## bigbadstu

Mitch,

Bud laid down a 10.06 last night in 1/12 :freak: Best I could do was 11.58


----------



## insaneriders

*Maybe*

Thought I saw a 9.95 outta Bud, he was rattling off 10.2 like a stock ticker. 

I'm not here to amuse you, do I look like a clown? No sir, you won't be hearing from me for a long time. I'm out, it was my pleasure to serve, see you on Wednesday's.

GABE


----------



## BudBartos

Yea Not bad for a 52 Year old RC racer !!! 
Jeff >> Thanks for the bomber fun sorry I broke it.
Don S >> Good job winning the BRP class another good turnout with 12 racers.
Thanks to all !!!
BUD BARTOS !!!


----------



## rayhuang

bigbadstu said:


> Mitch,
> 
> Bud laid down a 10.06 last night in 1/12 :freak: Best I could do was 11.58


Not bad at all Stu. It was many a years before I was even within 1.5 seconds of Buds fast lap!! Keep up the good speed!!


----------



## nitrojeff

It was great to watch my rent-a-wreck fleet run around. Man they really do handle like crap. I'm glad to see the cars are fast as heck, just set up wrong and driven poorly! I sure do have fun though. It was the esc that died in 1/12, just after a "faster than Marty" 10.9 lap. The bomber was repaired with an aluminum ball stud on the steering spindle, OOPS.


----------



## midget_man1387

thanks for the halp/parts Jeff! I shall hopefully be ready in two weeks.

Great announcing on Gabe's behalf, too :thumbsup: 


~*Brian* G.


----------



## nitrojeff

insaneriders said:


> Thought I saw a 9.95 outta Bud, he was rattling off 10.2 like a stock ticker.
> 
> I'm not here to amuse you, do I look like a clown? No sir, you won't be hearing from me for a long time. I'm out, it was my pleasure to serve, see you on Wednesday's.
> 
> GABE


 So long, and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## partyplatedave

Thanks for the compliment Dave.... I have to up you now cause you got your little ICE (crap)...jk...that was a crazy night of touring in the main. Those new motors must be screamers. I need to get my hands on some of those things. 
Jeff...thanks for those tires and the pinion. I was on fire yesterday 2nd in the main. I am goin to put on my old tires (there is only a chunk or too). see ya OHHHHHHHH YAAAAAA


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> MY Name is Bud Bartos!!!!


 My name... Jose Jimanez!


----------



## ghoulardi

*About the tires...*

I'm all for supporting ye olde LHS but we have been asking Steve to get the Take -Offs for 3 seasons now. For whatever reason, and it really doesnt matter why, he hasn't delivered. I had the chance to get them at a good price and I took it. Gotta have 'em. 
I hope we all remember however, that, whenever possible, we gotta support the shop sponsoring the races or will all end up runnin up and down the street in front of our houses.

Just my .02. :dude: 



Indeed...


----------



## Mike Peterson

nitrojeff said:


> So long, and thanks for all the fish.


Great book.....and a good movie!


----------



## partyplatedave

I thought ross was getting the take offs for everyone


----------



## DAVON

partyplatedave said:


> I thought ross was getting the take offs for everyone


 HE TOOK ORDERS LAST NIGHT


----------



## partyplatedave

Oh, i missed it... darn...oh well i still like sorex tires a little better. infact i have 5 sets of 4 sorex tires already mounted and set. i have 4 sets of 28s and 1 set of 32s. Allen gave me 2 sets. i am glad we didnt have to switch parking lots because you know me and my engineering book. Last year i track tested all the temperatures and tires and inserts. I hope i can still find all the information in that huge binder. i am going to kick your butt hehehe. Hey dave be on at 7pm tonite so we can talk. c ya.


----------



## partyplatedave

r u going to be on
if u are i am waiting right now so start talking


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey jeff...dave...mike...anyone...if you can get your hands on one of those new motors tell me beacuse i have money right now and i want one really bad. Oh nd jeff i will get you with that shocker again.


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Partypants, call Hobbytown, they should have them soon.CO27. Glad to hear you have money, I'll take it. Thanks! and you have my tire stick. It's too bad there are only two more races, you're getting better. you save the demo derby for after the race. You also need to get some pinions.


----------



## nitrojeff

Can't wait to see the Nomad, Midget.


----------



## midget_man1387

nitrojeff said:


> Can't wait to see the Nomad, Midget.


 just came in the mail today. I need long body mounts though. DOH!

~Brian G.


----------



## partyplatedave

Thanks for thee compliment jeff..i will get some pinions and pay you back for the champs motor. I have your motor stick he he hehe he. There are 3 races left...
on march 3, 10, 17 stupid. I am kickin some major butt. I am going to make my car as smooth as butta. Than try to actually get to the races on time so i can get my 28 lappa. Well i am going to put on my old tires. who cares....a chunk there...a chunk here...oh well. i can improve in so many places i think i can actually compete with you. I appericiate you, dave, mike, stu, and tom for helping me. you guys are the best.
OHHHHHHHH YAAAAAA I HAVE NO UNDERPANTS ON MY FLOOR.......LETS GO RACIN


----------



## partyplatedave

hey who is midget man reply


----------



## partyplatedave

Oh i am making a bomber trophy. It is going to be a trophy of everyones broken parts so when you go past my, dave, and mikes table you will se a cup with broken parts in it and if you have any broken parts please put them in the cup.

P.S. i havent the B-word ant parts for the whole year oh 2006. i feel bad for dave because most of the parts in the cup are his..........AAAAHAHA(evil laugh)


----------



## partyplatedave

Jeff guess wat i did today online i watched crazy frog music videos. i will send you one over email to you. you gotta see it. it makes me fast. even if don and bud want to put me barrel rolling into the drivers stand. Sry i broke your mini but i admit it hauls butt.


----------



## partyplatedave

if you get the video please tell me. please watch it


----------



## MAD1

partyplatedave said:


> Oh, i missed it... darn...oh well i still like sorex tires a little better. infact i have 5 sets of 4 sorex tires already mounted and set. i have 4 sets of 28s and 1 set of 32s. Allen gave me 2 sets. i am glad we didnt have to switch parking lots because you know me and my engineering book. Last year i track tested all the temperatures and tires and inserts. I hope i can still find all the information in that huge binder. i am going to kick your butt hehehe. Hey dave be on at 7pm tonite so we can talk. c ya.


 Dave,

I was talking to Steve at HT and they will have a bunch of Take-offs soon. They're order is coming in, but you have plenty of time before you'll need them, unless they get the studded ones.


----------



## nitrojeff

When you coming out Mitch? I have your motor. 1/12 has gotten pretty good. alot of newbes. How do we jack these 1/12 scale things up to run in the parking lot? Do they have rubber 1/12 tires?


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> When you coming out Mitch? I have your motor. 1/12 has gotten pretty good. alot of newbes. How do we jack these 1/12 scale things up to run in the parking lot? Do they have rubber 1/12 tires?


 I would like to try and stop by tomorrow. I can't do any racing until they get this damn thing out. Just damn uncomfortable sitting around for the hours it takes to do 3 heats and a main. Stopping by for an hour might be okay. you be there tomorrow?Racing for me will be March.


----------



## nitrojeff

Mitch PM


----------



## nitrojeff

Joey, you better tell your dad or I'll put a touring body on and whoop you!


----------



## midget_man1387

partyplatedave said:


> hey who is midget man reply


I would be Brian G. I was born August 4, 1987 in Lorain, OH where I currently reside. I've been into r/c for a couple years but I just recently got into the hobby grade r/c's. I have been attending the Gate on friday nights for about two months now. I originally raced my mini-t until I purchased a BRP SC18 V2 from the man Bud Bartos. I have been racing BRP for about two weeks where I've finished third in the main both times.I recently purchased a tc3 for too much and have had to put enough into it to buy a new one probably. If all goes well I should be racing bomber for the final three races.

that should be enough to know me by.


~Brian G.


----------



## russo11218

sounds like you guy's had a great time of racing i.i spent most friday night finshing up my mini lst so next time we race i will be haveing a go in mini class as well . i have got to admit i was just revimg up the brushless motor in my basment after i got it done and man it sounds really fast can't wait to see what run's like on the track .well see you guy'sin two week's


----------



## bigbadstu

WOW, turn your back and miss four pages of madness in this thread.

Ross, Take Off you hoser. couldn't resist that one. 

Ray, my hot lap may have been within 1-1/2 second of Bud's, but most of them were in the 12-13 second range, with a few 14s when I stopped to admire the view. Fast is fast, but fast and consistent is something else. No more of this two-classes business for me. I'll try to get the hang of 1/12, since I've obviously forgotten how to drive the Bomber on foams. 

Partypants is really stepping it up in Bomber. Making us old guys look bad.

See y'all in two weeks


----------



## MAD1

Marty and Jeff...PMs


----------



## MAD1

bigbadstu said:


> WOW, turn your back and miss four pages of madness in this thread.
> 
> Ross, Take Off you hoser. couldn't resist that one.
> 
> Ray, my hot lap may have been within 1-1/2 second of Bud's, but most of them were in the 12-13 second range, with a few 14s when I stopped to admire the view. Fast is fast, but fast and consistent is something else. No more of this two-classes business for me. I'll try to get the hang of 1/12, since I've obviously forgotten how to drive the Bomber on foams.
> 
> Partypants is really stepping it up in Bomber. Making us old guys look bad.
> 
> See y'all in two weeks


Hey Stu,

Did my 10 pair off CS-27s come in yet?


----------



## MAD1

bigbadstu said:


> WOW, turn your back and miss four pages of madness in this thread.
> 
> Ross, Take Off you hoser. couldn't resist that one.
> 
> Ray, my hot lap may have been within 1-1/2 second of Bud's, but most of them were in the 12-13 second range, with a few 14s when I stopped to admire the view. Fast is fast, but fast and consistent is something else. No more of this two-classes business for me. I'll try to get the hang of 1/12, since I've obviously forgotten how to drive the Bomber on foams.
> 
> Partypants is really stepping it up in Bomber. Making us old guys look bad.
> 
> See y'all in two weeks


Stu PM


----------



## partyplatedave

MAD1 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I was talking to Steve at HT and they will have a bunch of Take-offs soon. They're order is coming in, but you have plenty of time before you'll need them, unless they get the studded ones.


Wait... i am such an idiot...who is steve...gosh i am so dumb sorry. What are studded tires???????????????????????????


----------



## partyplatedave

Stu....have you got those new co stocks in. Thanks for the compliment you have helped me alot i just wish i could get some money so i could get some kick [email protected]# parts. Jeff you better have watched that crazy frog video. i am going to make i new bomber body and glue a little crazy frog figure in it.


----------



## partyplatedave

Jeff or dave could you guys tell me the web site or the place you got the soldering irons....mine SUCKS..so tell me so i dont have to give everything to dave to solder..(i think he is getting bored of soldering all my crap).


----------



## nitrojeff

Ok Partypants...... Yes, the boss, for snow,not sure, blah blah, you don't need them, didn't get it, you're weird, HMC, and yes.


----------



## partyplatedave

hey jeff wat up u r comin to my house i heard


----------



## MAD1

partyplatedave said:


> Wait... i am such an idiot...who is steve...gosh i am so dumb sorry. What are studded tires???????????????????????????


He's the man that can take care of your RC addiction. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> When you coming out Mitch? I have your motor. 1/12 has gotten pretty good. alot of newbes. How do we jack these 1/12 scale things up to run in the parking lot? Do they have rubber 1/12 tires?


 Hey Jeff,

This car might be fun for the summer. It's like a 1/12th only cheaper. http://www.teamspeedmerchant.com/cars/speedspec/speedspec.html

It would be a pan car that doesn't have all that glorious Carbon fiber to ruin. I think we could find some rubber tires that would work and I'm sure we could get plenty of ride height. Plus we could run some really cool bodies.

Speaking of bodies, for the 1/10th parking lot season coming up, let's run some GT type bodies. I know Alfa, G6, and Stratus bodies are the norm for Touring Car, but damn boring. Vette, Mustang, Porsche, Ferrari, McLaren, Lotus, Panoz etc. are just a whole lot cooler and they come with nice big wings as well. HPI makes some cool stuff. Just a thought as I look forward to the rubber tire season.


----------



## nitrojeff

Funny you say that, I was going to run a Viper.


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Funny you say that, I was going to run a Viper.


That sounds good. I've been checking out some of the bodies and was looking at the Porsche GT1 body.

I was also checking out the 1/10th pan car from Speedmerchant. You can get 1/10th rubber tires from BSR. I think that car would be a ball to drive and you wouldn't have to wrench on it all the time.

I might pick one up. I just think that it could be as competative as the 1/12th has gotten on carpet. Simple and easy to get running.


----------



## midget_man1387

so if I decide to run outdoors I'd need rubbers and a different body? We don't run bombers outside?

Hey Jeff or someone else would you think about letting me borrow a crappy set of foams for the final three bomber races? I don't really want to purchase a set for 3 races. I'd rather just wait until next year.

LMK,
~Brian G.


----------



## MAD1

midget_man1387 said:


> so if I decide to run outdoors I'd need rubbers and a different body? We don't run bombers outside?
> 
> Hey Jeff or someone else would you think about letting me borrow a crappy set of foams for the final three bomber races? I don't really want to purchase a set for 3 races. I'd rather just wait until next year.
> 
> LMK,
> ~Brian G.


 Hey Brian,

You can run what you like outside. I just wanted to run a differnt body than the typical 3 styles you mormally see for TC. Bud makes a wing mount and some wings you can add to what ever you are driving now. It's just nice to have a wing to keep the thing planted. Not nearly as much grip with rubber tires and concrete. The foams will get torn up real fast. 

Hobby Town will have some nice Take Off tires that will work fine outside.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Mitch pm


----------



## partyplatedave

MAD1 said:


> He's the man that can take care of your RC addiction. :thumbsup:


I konw i just went dumb for a minute


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey...we should run bombers outside i am sick of touring car bodies too

Jeff can i use your foam tires i used friday the next race day. My old ones are just too chunky. They remind me of crappy soup. 
I want to get a ferrarri 360 spider but they are just so freakin comon. I want a mclaren f1 body.


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey i made a compressor system for outdoor that runs off a 12v battery so it doesnt suck out all the electric. I just wanted to tell everyone that and they are all welcomed to use it. Also, if you havent seen you can get sorex tires 2 for $8.71 on rc mushroom and i found some real cheap new smat trays on ebay. 
WHY DOESENT ANYONE TALK TO ME I FEEL LIKE A LOSER (i might be i might not)(dont look at me that way jeff)


----------



## nitrojeff

You can rent them for $1.86 per heat or buy the set for $8.00. Hey isn't that how much I owe you midget? Dave, about the comm stick, do you know what they call borrowing without asking?


----------



## partyplatedave

stealing


----------



## partyplatedave

U suck just kidding you are my best budd(so are you Dave and Mike)


----------



## midget_man1387

nitrojeff said:


> You can rent them for $1.86 per heat or buy the set for $8.00. Hey isn't that how much I owe you midget? Dave, about the comm stick, do you know what they call borrowing without asking?


 i think you owe me a set of foamies


----------



## partyplatedave

I want to get a dyno but they all suck unless you want to buy one for some ridiculess amount so i need to find one under around 200 that does rpm, torque, and amps drawn and more if it can. Jeff can u help me with that soldering iron website.
IF ANYONE FINDS A GOOD DYNO TELL ME PLEASE


----------



## partyplatedave

Is Tom really coming to outdoor???????


----------



## partyplatedave

If Tom is comin that means...BUM BUM BUUUUUUUUUUUUUM
Martys coming


----------



## midget_man1387

actually jeff you owe me $7. so I'll give you a dollar.

Dave you asked who I was so I wrote you my life story and you didnt respond??

~Brian G.


----------



## nitrojeff

Marty races offroad in Medina for the summer.


----------



## MAD1

partyplatedave said:


> Hey i made a compressor system for outdoor that runs off a 12v battery so it doesnt suck out all the electric. I just wanted to tell everyone that and they are all welcomed to use it. Also, if you havent seen you can get sorex tires 2 for $8.71 on rc mushroom and i found some real cheap new smat trays on<a href="http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639" target="_top" > eBay! </a>
> <img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0">.
> WHY DOESENT ANYONE TALK TO ME I FEEL LIKE A LOSER (i might be i might not)(dont look at me that way jeff)


 Party Pants, Remeber RC-Mushroom is in Hong Kong and I had some bad problems with my Credit Card once. Trust your local hobby shop for something simple like tires.


----------



## DAVON

partyplatedave said:


> I konw i just went dumb for a minute


 FOR ONLY ONE MINUTE?????????? I'M ALL FOR RACING EITHER BOMBER OR ANY DIFFERENT KIND OF BODY JUST TELL ME WHATS UP......DAVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD1

DAVON said:


> FOR ONLY ONE MINUTE?????????? I'M ALL FOR RACING EITHER BOMBER OR ANY DIFFERENT KIND OF BODY JUST TELL ME WHATS UP......DAVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Were running a new spec class with Pacer bodies.....if you want you can add Flames


----------



## nitrojeff

you mean like a rocket?


----------



## DAVON

MAD1 said:


> Party Pants, Remeber RC-Mushroom is in Hong Kong and I had some bad problems with my Credit Card once. Trust your local hobby shop for something simple like tires.


 AND DON'T FORGET YOU NEED FOAM INSERTS AND RIMS AND YOU HAVE TO GLUE THEM


----------



## nitrojeff

I say stick to the wings ,but that's it, anything else goes.


----------



## DAVON

MAD1 said:


> Were running a new spec class with Pacer bodies.....if you want you can add Flames


 COOL PACERS RULE....FLAMES OR NOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:...HEY MITCH, HOW MUCH ARE THOSE 1/10TH PAN CARS


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> you mean like a rocket?


Don't forget the licorice dispencer!!!!

Marty PM back at ya


----------



## DAVON

I Here Queen Playing In The Background


----------



## DAVON

Hey David Are You There?


----------



## partyplatedave

midget_man1387 said:


> actually jeff you owe me $7. so I'll give you a dollar.
> 
> Dave you asked who I was so I wrote you my life story and you didnt respond??
> 
> ~Brian G.


I am a kid named David Ottobre and i live in strongsville. I run bomber and i am stepping it up a notch. I am getting better and all the guys have taken me under there wings. I am a great student and i am very good working with metal and wood and am very smart in shops. I like your life story and i can tell you are a racer. OOOOOHHHHHHH YAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## partyplatedave

I am here and i didnt know rc mushroom is in hong kong thanks. and i am the bomb at glueing tires.


----------



## MAD1

DAVON said:


> COOL PACERS RULE....FLAMES OR NOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:...HEY MITCH, HOW MUCH ARE THOSE 1/10TH PAN CARS


 They look to be around $160.00. If enough wanted to play, we might get Steve to see if he could swing a deal. I know everyone has plenty of cars already, but they look cool and I have a hard time staying away from cool.


----------



## partyplatedave

I have to go because i have bosers for parents.


----------



## DAVON

MAD1 said:


> They look to be around $160.00. If enough wanted to play, we might get Steve to see if he could swing a deal. I know everyone has plenty of cars already, but they look cool and I have a hard time staying away from cool.


 THEN WHY ARE YOU SO FAR AWAY FROM ME   :tongue:


----------



## DAVON

partyplatedave said:


> I have to go because i have bosers for parents.


 LATER DUDE


----------



## MAD1

Big fat rubber tires is another reason I thought these would be fun. 19T motors and 200mm slick bodies. Now were talkin! I think Ray ran these things at one time, but what hasn't he run before. 

Got my F1 running, looks cool, weighs a ton and makes more noise than a mini. Glad I'm only playing with this thing and not racing it. This thing needs to be yanked apart quite a bit to fix things. It sure will look good on display though.


----------



## MAD1

partyplatedave said:


> I have to go because i have bosers for parents.


 Whats a boser?


----------



## DAVON

MAD1 said:


> Whats a boser?


 I THINK ITS DAVIDS MOM&DAD???????


----------



## MAD1

Hey Jeff,

I forgot to drop off your roll out charts for the XXX-S. I found a program that was on excel and was able to change tire diameters to anything we need and the formula would take car of the calculations. I could change diameter by a hundredth all the way to a whole number. There isn't anything I could find that would do all the calculation on one sheet, so You have one for gear ratio and then the roll out. I believe the XXX-S internal was 1.86:1. There is a sheet with gear ratios calculated and then you take that and check the rollout and..wala.. you got it.


----------



## nitrojeff

cool I was hoping you would do the work. I appreciate it. can you email the files?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Mitch pm TsB


----------



## Marty Mangione

Jay, Great to here from you, hope to see you at the track Wed. Marty Tsb


----------



## partyplatedave

Dave i am on


----------



## partyplatedave

Hobbytown doesnt have the new motors yet but i saw joe there.
Dave does your dyno read torque.


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey mitch...do you think you can really race your 1/12th scale outside. The only thing i dont like about outdoor is i cant put on a bmi chassis. I will have to wait till outdoor is over


----------



## partyplatedave

or buy jeffs old car......oh no he sold it


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey Dave wat was that one sight for all of those micro things.


----------



## MAD1

Jeff and Marty PMs


----------



## MAD1

partyplatedave said:


> Hey mitch...do you think you can really race your 1/12th scale outside. The only thing i dont like about outdoor is i cant put on a bmi chassis. I will have to wait till outdoor is over


 1/12th ain't runnin no parking lot. I'm looking for some other car to run along with my TC


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bigbadstu said:


> Take Off you hoser.


 A famous quote form my favorite movie!!!! Stand back eh, I gotta throw a leak!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

partyplatedave said:


> Wait... i am such an idiot...who is steve...gosh i am so dumb sorry. What are studded tires???????????????????????????


 Steve is the owner of Hobbytown, Stu and I are employees there. so be nice to us!!!! or no soup for you!!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

partyplatedave said:


> Jeff or dave could you guys tell me the web site or the place you got the soldering irons....mine SUCKS..so tell me so i dont have to give everything to dave to solder..(i think he is getting bored of soldering all my crap).


 Try Hobbytown USA, we have nice weller soldering stations and irons for a good price! Support your local Hobby shop! thanks!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

MAD1 said:


> Hey Jeff,
> 
> This car might be fun for the summer. It's like a 1/12th only cheaper. http://www.teamspeedmerchant.com/cars/speedspec/speedspec.html
> 
> It would be a pan car that doesn't have all that glorious Carbon fiber to ruin. I think we could find some rubber tires that would work and I'm sure we could get plenty of ride height. Plus we could run some really cool bodies..


THat is sweet and I think would be a good addition inside and out!



MAD1 said:


> Speaking of bodies, let's run some GT type bodies. Vette, Mustang, Porsche, Ferrari, McLaren, Lotus, Panoz etc. are just a whole lot cooler and they come with nice big wings as well.


Mitch, those bodies handle like crap, just ask the guys that have run them, even outdoors they offer no traction, and the wings they come with you might as well throw away! But if its coolness your looking for and could care less about winning or handling then GO FOR IT!!!! :dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

partyplatedave said:


> Hey i made a compressor system for outdoor that runs off a 12v battery so it doesnt suck out all the electric. I just wanted to tell everyone that and they are all welcomed to use it. Also, if you havent seen you can get sorex tires 2 for $8.71 on rc mushroom and i found some real cheap new smat trays on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . </p> <p style="margin:0px">WHY DOESENT ANYONE TALK TO ME I FEEL LIKE A LOSER (i might be i might not)(dont look at me that way jeff)


 Try Hobbytown! lets promote our Local hobbyshop and the Shop whos thread this is named after Sheeeeeesh who is this kid?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Ohhhhh ok Dave, I know who you are now! You are the Dexter from Dexters lab. of the rc world, smart kid with too much time on his hands! Hey guys ask Dave about his Idea for a potato shootin R/C Powerheels vehicle ,its sweet! Hey Dave its Jay, from hobbytown,


----------



## partyplatedave

MAD1 said:


> 1/12th ain't runnin no parking lot. I'm looking for some other car to run along with my TC


Hey mitch if you see any new tc3 kits while you are looking tell me because i am trying to find another car so i have one for indoor and one for outdoor.


----------



## partyplatedave

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Steve is the owner of Hobbytown, Stu and I are employees there. so be nice to us!!!! or no soup for you!!!!!


I no who he is i just had a mind fart.


----------



## partyplatedave

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Try Hobbytown USA, we have nice weller soldering stations and irons for a good price! Support your local Hobby shop! thanks!


Who is this. U sound like a crazy saleman on drugs. I saw the ones at hobbytown. I need one with adjustable heat. i want a hakko because dave and jeff have one and i heard they rock. Hey when you get those new motors in can u put one of the good ones on hold for me. My name is David ottobre and i will come and pick it up.


----------



## partyplatedave

Mr-Tamiya said:


> THat is sweet and I think would be a good addition inside and out!
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch, those bodies handle like crap, just ask the guys that have run them, even outdoors they offer no traction, and the wings they come with you might as well throw away! But if its coolness your looking for and could care less about winning or handling then GO FOR IT!!!! :dude:


Thats the good thing about touring they have some down force unlike super car bodies.


----------



## partyplatedave

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Try Hobbytown! lets promote our Local hobbyshop and the Shop whos thread this is named after Sheeeeeesh who is this kid?


My name is david and i run bombers. i am actually pretty good for my age.
2nd in main last week. I am 12.


----------



## partyplatedave

Mr-Tamiya said:


> Ohhhhh ok Dave, I know who you are now! You are the Dexter from Dexters lab. of the rc world, smart kid with too much time on his hands! Hey guys ask Dave about his Idea for a potato shootin R/C Powerheels vehicle ,its sweet! Hey Dave its Jay, from hobbytown,


Right now i am working on mounting a servo on a small electric atuamatic airsoft gun and mounting it to my evader body OOOOOOHHHHHHHHH YYYYYAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Hey dave we have some weller soldering stations at the store with adjustable heat! and yes I am a salesman, But not on crack, Its JET FUEL my friend, jet fuel! OHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHH love the fumes!


----------



## bigbadstu

wow, Dave posts almost as much as Marty!


----------



## DAVON

bigbadstu said:


> wow, Dave posts almost as much as Marty!


 that boy has alot on his mind...and no school today......wow...he's the fastest poster on this site......


----------



## DAVON

partyplatedave said:


> Hey Dave wat was that one sight for all of those micro things.


 dave the site is www.micromark.com


----------



## Robertw321

We don't have a body rule during the summer season. You can run anything you like, as long as it covers the tires.

We would run Bombers if they show up.

On the surface the Spec Pan Car looks like a good idea, but (Doesn't someone always throw a wrench in the works?) tires are going to be the problem. The BSR capped pan car tires are not like the rubber tires we use on our TC's. As far as I know they only work on banked ovals, don't think they have enough side bite for a flat track. Another thing (OK two wrenches) is they are expensive. You're looking at somewhere between $70.00 to $80.00 ( that not retail, thats what Lefthander is selling them for) a set. With all the compounds and trying to find what works you could be at $400.00 in tires in a heartbeat. You could try foams, but I don't think you would get more than a week out of them and they would probably chunk on the expansion joints.

If we're looking for a second class to run, I say we reincarnate the Mini Cooper class with a few changes. Front wheel drive, silver can motor, low Mah batteries ( maybe Trinity 1600 spec batteries), Tamiya or HPI mini tires and 20 tooth pinion. For the price of the spec pan car you can get the Cooper and the necessary hop ups (plastic oil shocks, bearings, aluminum front knuckles, a set of Tamiya springs and maybe the sway bar set) to make it run well. Minimal set up. Minimal wrenching and they don't break easily. With the silver motor and limited batteries expensive speed controls and servos don't make them run any better. They all run about the same speed, so it comes down to driving. And remember Mini Cooper racing is a full contact sport.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay bill weaver how goes the job serch?


----------



## ghoulardi

If you really wanna try pan cars I tried a set of silicones on my TC. Not as good as rubber or foam but better than treaded HPI's. If everyones on the same tire it could maybe work.


Indeed...


----------



## partyplatedave

Maybe we should run a 19turn spec class. Wild Idea dont laugh.


----------



## DAVON

Hey David, Check Your Email And Send Me An Email (do Not Post) Withyour Awnser


----------



## insaneriders

*Maybe I have an idea*

Maybe before you guys go spending another ????? dollars on a different car, you should learn a bit more about the car your driving now. Most likely there will be three of you that buy this weirdo car, and it will die, just like the mini cooper died, and just like the mini truck will die. You are trying to make a vehicle that wasn't intended for a certain venue turn lap times like AJ Foyt. What is the point? You can't reengineer said vehicle to actually perform like you would want it to in the end. Run whatever you want, but in the end it will always come back to the touring car for the largest turnout outside. Guess what, a larger turnout per class means more competitive racing. It could be possible to have an A main with everyone on the same lap. A B main,.....Ditto. And a D main entry level with, I was lucky I didn't break that time, number of laps. 

Honestly, I have a number of cars in my basement that will never see light. You can too, or you can save your money and get some wheel time on the car you already have. Isn't the point of racing to actually have a close race? I hate to dissapoint you but it will probably take all season to have four cars that all finish on the same lap. Good luck, and show up three days a week at the gate if you want to get better. 

GABE


----------



## Bill Weaver

Marty, interiewed in lakewood got that one , but buisiness is slow and he is hesitant as to start date 2 wks- 1 mth. sent formal app to warrensville hts (already interviewed in jan) and conacted conrads to bring rebuilding in house waiting to hear from them In the meantime if anyone hears of a job opening for a transmission rebuilder with 20+ years experience please let me know

thanks for asking
go short bus


----------



## DAVON

The More I Think About It The More I Think Gabe Is Right....DAVE


----------



## Bill Weaver

Marty is yours going any better?


----------



## nitrojeff

Blah blah If you are too serious about going as fast as possible, I think you'll miss the simple pleasure of competiton.


----------



## partyplatedave

DAVON said:


> Hey David, Check Your Email And Send Me An Email (do Not Post) Withyour Awnser


Sorry dave can i still post for other people.


----------



## partyplatedave

insaneriders said:


> Maybe before you guys go spending another ????? dollars on a different car, you should learn a bit more about the car your driving now. Most likely there will be three of you that buy this weirdo car, and it will die, just like the mini cooper died, and just like the mini truck will die. You are trying to make a vehicle that wasn't intended for a certain venue turn lap times like AJ Foyt. What is the point? You can't reengineer said vehicle to actually perform like you would want it to in the end. Run whatever you want, but in the end it will always come back to the touring car for the largest turnout outside. Guess what, a larger turnout per class means more competitive racing. It could be possible to have an A main with everyone on the same lap. A B main,.....Ditto. And a D main entry level with, I was lucky I didn't break that time, number of laps.
> 
> Honestly, I have a number of cars in my basement that will never see light. You can too, or you can save your money and get some wheel time on the car you already have. Isn't the point of racing to actually have a close race? I hate to dissapoint you but it will probably take all season to have four cars that all finish on the same lap. Good luck, and show up three days a week at the gate if you want to get better.
> 
> GABE


Gabe you are right. We should only do touring and mini but you got to admit we should do a bomber. I would be niser if there were so many people in the same clas we could match up people and have real races.I am still going to buy another touring car because I WANT MY CARBON FIBER :tongue:


----------



## MAD1

Fine Gabe ruin my bench racing!!!!! They are right you are one mean SOB. By the way Bob is right, the only rubber tires they make are for oval racing and won't work, so its tires, tires, tires. Save my money and run one class this summer. After putting together 1 Tamiya car, ain't going to waste my money on another. They have some good TCs, but the others are too much plastic and sloppy for my taste in any kind of racing. my2cents


----------



## nitrojeff

I couldn't bring myself to buy the mini cooper either. So it's helicoptors or motorcycles. Or maybe Toss-across, but I get the red bean bags!


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

nitrojeff said:


> Or maybe Toss-across, but I get the red bean bags!


 LOL  I want the yellow Jarts, the real ones with points LOL


----------



## bigbadstu

Don't be too quick to dismiss the Mini Coopers, they're a great low-cost racer, and as long as "someone" keeps the modifications under control (wonder who that could be?) the racing is close and a hell of a lot of fun.

If we do it as a spec class, Bob gets to be the tech inspector. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't let Twinkie in, so I'll bring my stocker.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

bigbadstu said:


> Don't be too quick to dismiss the Mini Coopers, they're a great low-cost racer, and as long as "someone" keeps the modifications under control (wonder who that could be?) the racing is close and a hell of a lot of fun.
> 
> If we do it as a spec class, Bob gets to be the tech inspector. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't let Twinkie in, so I'll bring my stocker.


 I liked stock cooper, came all down to driving, cuz mine was sure slow as molasses in January, But 19turn was a hooot!!!!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

Hey all,

I got a Fantom dyno for sale!! PM or E-mail me!!

[email protected]


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Quiet tonight hmmmmmmm Means a storm is coming


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

i see you dave


----------



## partyplatedave

bigbadstu said:


> Don't be too quick to dismiss the Mini Coopers, they're a great low-cost racer, and as long as "someone" keeps the modifications under control (wonder who that could be?) the racing is close and a hell of a lot of fun.
> 
> If we do it as a spec class, Bob gets to be the tech inspector. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't let Twinkie in, so I'll bring my stocker.


You cant dis twinkie but it is just too fast. They should have a super mod twin motor clas s so then twinkie can kick some ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAD1

partyplatedave said:


> You cant dis twinkie but it is just too fast. They should have a super mod twin motor clas s so then twinkie can kick some ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Watch your language young man! Remember the rules of the Forum!!!!


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> After putting together 1 Tamiya car, ain't going to waste my money on another. They have some good TCs, but the others are too much plastic and sloppy for my taste in any kind of racing. my2cents



OHHH-if you know a trick or two the Tamiya F1 car has Zero slop!!!  Its a sweet handling and fast car when you get it right!! 

Ray


----------



## bigbadstu

The "super mod twin motor" class is what we used to call Open Modified


----------



## MAD1

Ray,

I got a lot of the slop out with some o-rings on the ball studs and yes, it did tighten up a bunch. The most impressive thing is the car is now in RED paint and I don't care how it runs, cause it looks sooooooooooo cool.


----------



## rayhuang

MAD1 said:


> Ray,
> 
> I got a lot of the slop out with some o-rings on the ball studs and yes, it did tighten up a bunch. The most impressive thing is the car is now in RED paint and I don't care how it runs, cause it looks sooooooooooo cool.


Keep it low too. I ran mine at 3mm front and 3.5 rear and only the ends of the stick pack would rub on occasion. Did you buy the alum shocks and the adjustable pistons too? They make a BIG difference. You'll want the optonal springs too. The fronts feel like solid steel , but cars mushy once you install them on the car.

Wait till you run it-its a blast.


----------



## insaneriders

*Jeffy what happened*



nitrojeff said:


> Blah blah If you are too serious about going as fast as possible, I think you'll miss the simple pleasure of competiton.


Going fast is in my blood, two days ago we were clocked at 713 mph across the ground. As far as competition, everyone is getting better, I feel like a proud father watching the kids get better. Take Mitch for example, once he concentrated on one class he made leaps and bounds full of progress. And I'd be willing to bet if Jeffy did some work or got a lesson he would own both the crown and the bomber championship. 

Just look at the party plate dave, he has put his heart and soul into that TC3 and now he is starting to give the old guys a headache. Marty the president of TSB is about to make the A main, for sure! These guys have received help and asked for help all in the name of competition, and its working. So instead of staring at your car during your down time, ask someone else to look at it, you may learn something and pick up a lap. 

You guys are a lot of fun, see you outside!

GABE


----------



## rayhuang

Gabe,

I need to pick up a lap-got any advice for me?? Cheat? :lol: Even that wouldnt do to close the gap on the Herminator and Seaball.......

Ray


----------



## insaneriders

*Ray Ray*

Quit flying helicopters, if your heart isn't in the race how do you expect to be on top. How much time do you put in the car compared to those freaks? Oh yeah, and quit out tuning yourself. Your over obsessed and under driven on set up. Better to burn out than fade away. 

Am I close to the right answer? It's easier to sabotage than it is to cheat! :tongue: 

GABE

P.S. Anyone that eats breaths and sleeps at the Gate had better be fast as hell, I.E. Goetz, Herman and Wise. Side note, two out of three aren't married and the one that is doesn't have any kids. Your lucky to be where you are, as am I.


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

insaneriders = straight shooter


----------



## rayhuang

Good advice!! Give up the helis? Its like crack!! HAHA!! Considering how crappy I was 3 years ago, yeah-I am happy to be where I am at. A lot of guys are getting fast-its gonna be a fun fall for sure.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Goetz said:


> insaneriders = straight shooter


yep....straight shooter.........ummmmhummmm........straight......shooter.......yep....


----------



## insaneriders

*I guess*

For once I can't even reply to what you said Mike, mostly cause I have no idea where you are going with that one. Some sort of hidden agenda, possibly referring to my sexual orientation, let me help, good god your hot!

GABE


----------



## rayhuang

PLease define your use of HOt as used in the sentence refering to Mike-"good god your hot"


----------



## bigbadstu

I hope he means he's fast...although he is kinda cute...

smoochy smoochy Gabe


----------



## insaneriders

*Hot definition*

In a sentence, or a similar usage.

Mike is hotter than a male stripper at a Chip n Dales convention.

Have you ever seen a grown man naked? Mike has, his name was Buddy.

Now where are all of the cheerleaders I arranged for tonights practice? Stu, do you think you can make it? Mitch is gonna bring his pink outfit. 

GABE


----------



## partyplatedave

MAD1 said:


> Watch your language young man! Remember the rules of the Forum!!!!


My bad it slipped I was typen to fast


----------



## partyplatedave

bigbadstu said:


> The "super mod twin motor" class is what we used to call Open Modified


Sorry I dont know what it is called. I just made it up. :freak:


----------



## partyplatedave

does anyone know where I can get a tc3 kit. Gabe do you like your tc4. Is it a lot differennt han the tc3.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Nice night at the Gate! turned a best lap in 12th of 10.3 which after being off for 6 months and running batteries that have sat for that long as well, I am pretty happy with that.! Thanks for working for me Matt!


----------



## insaneriders

*Tc4*

It is different. The same set ups don't work. The Jury is still out, but I think the car might possibly suck.

GABE


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

partyplatedave,I have a real nice factory team tc3 roller I will get rid of for a resonable price.Email me at [email protected] Im at the Gate every wed. and sun.


----------



## Tornado_Racing

GRIZZLY-A...............YGM and PM.


----------



## GRIZZLY-A

Tonado Racing-ygm


----------



## MAD1

What to do, what to do. Not sure if I should put my TC4 together for the last bit of racing or just build it up for Summer. Gabe says run only one car and the TC4 may suck. Hmm, that's disheartning. I was thinking it might be a good idea to get used to the car a bit, even though carpet and concrete are a little bit different. But, what the hell does Gabe no anyway. It's carbon fiber time. I just can't resist.


----------



## insaneriders

*Carbon moron*

So your gonna take your brand new carbon fiber car and run it on a rough as hell parking lot. How about a refresher, go take a look at the cars you ran outside last year and reflect on your previous post. So what's wrong with the car you ran outside last year, was it slow, or was it you?

GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

MAD1 said:


> What to do, what to do. Not sure if I should put my TC4 together for the last bit of racing or just build it up for Summer. Gabe says run only one car and the TC4 may suck. Hmm, that's disheartning. I was thinking it might be a good idea to get used to the car a bit, even though carpet and concrete are a little bit different. But, what the hell does Gabe no anyway. It's carbon fiber time. I just can't resist.


 carbon fiber outside? eeeeekkks! MItch, let me know if you do, I have propeller tape that will help fight the abrasion on the chassis at my other job so let me know. oh the the thought of that pretty woven carbon fiber gettin all gouged up!


----------



## russo11218

yeah that does seem kinda crazy .....lol. hey mitch you got rid of your jrx-s ?


----------



## Robertw321

Mr-Tamiya said:


> oh the the thought of that pretty woven carbon fiber gettin all gouged up!


If y'all are worried about dinging up your pretty cars, put them up on a shelf and take up knitting.:jest: 

Race em hard, use then up. Thats racing and what race cars are for.:devil: 

Carpet is for the kitty cat to sleep on.


----------



## partyplatedave

Grizzly bring it to the races next friday. I would like to see it. Thanks for the tip Gabe. Mitch i hope you arent serious about that. The only one who can run crabon fiber outside is jeff. He can do anything.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Robertw321 said:


> If y'all are worried about dinging up your pretty cars, put them up on a shelf and take up knitting.:jest:
> 
> Race em hard, use then up. Thats racing and what race cars are for.:devil:
> 
> Carpet is for the kitty cat to sleep on.


 HAHAHHAHAHHAAA! :dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

partyplatedave said:


> The only one who can run crabon fiber outside is jeff. He can do anything.


??????????? hmmmmmmmmm?:freak:


----------



## insaneriders

*OK Bob*

Are you gonna run a new car outside this year? No, then you just proved my point. BTW Jeffs car is so old it isn't even considered carbon fiber anymore. If you carbon dated the chasis, there would be prehistoric relevance. Nope, wrong again, you can't date maintenance history without a logbook. What!

GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

insaneriders said:


> Are you gonna run a new car outside this year? No, then you just proved my point. BTW Jeffs car is so old it isn't even considered carbon fiber anymore. If you carbon dated the chasis, there would be prehistoric relevance. Nope, wrong again, you can't date maintenance history without a logbook. What!
> 
> GABE


I see you lurking in the shadows of your airplane wing


----------



## ghoulardi

Robertw321 said:


> If y'all are worried about dinging up your pretty cars, put them up on a shelf and take up knitting.:jest:
> 
> Race em hard, use then up. Thats racing and what race cars are for.:devil:
> 
> Carpet is for the kitty cat to sleep on.


 INDEED!!!:dude:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Robertw321 said:


> Carpet is for the kitty cat to sleep on.


or to L---> oh yeah family forum never mind


----------



## DAVON

*I Don't Think Mitch Is Crazy*

I THINK MITCH HAS A STOCK CHASSIS TO RUN OUTSIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Mitch you can`t go wrong with your 12 scale.Love the stickers btw. Marty TsB


----------



## MAD1

Dave's right. By saying I was going to run Carbon fiber, I meant I was going to put the Carbon together and try it on the carpet, then yank it apart and put the graphite under it for the summer. Yes, I remember what that parking lot did to my graphite last year. 

The whole reason I picked this thing up (cheap) and I got 2 chassis' with it. I don't remember Jeff running Carbon outside. He run what I run last year.... Graphite. By the way Jay, that tape I picked up last year at HT worked great. I'm sure it was just like the heli tape...heli tape just sounds much cooler than Associated protective tape.

By the way...Doc blasted a stone and, supposedly, I should be rid of the stone. A bit sore, but otherwise fine. Still have some hardware they left behind, not going to like that at all when they pull that out. It's like starting a weedeater. If you know what I mean. Oooooouuuucccchhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAD1

Marty Mangione said:


> Mitch you can`t go wrong with your 12 scale.Love the stickers btw. Marty TsB


 1/12th is what I plan on running the rest of the year for sure. Just starting to get a hang of that thing. Glad you like the decals. I will continue to try and find vinyl paper, but if you put them up on top, they will last for a little bit.

Hope to see you guys on the 3rd.


----------



## bigbadstu

insaneriders said:


> Nope, wrong again, you can't date maintenance history without a logbook. What!
> 
> GABE


Come on Gabe  You know Jeffy doesn't do maintenance, only frantic emergency repairs


----------



## Goetz Chris D.

insaneriders said:


> I think the car might possibly suck.
> 
> GABE


 :hat:


----------



## insaneriders

*Ahhh, poor little guy.*

That was a great 180 you pulled, make a dumb ass comment then do a 180 and convince everyone that wasn't what you meant. Then put a cherry on it and tell everyone your dying. Nice work! Someone said I was mean, at least you can trust me. 

GABE

PS Do they let you work on your cars Mitch? If so can I come too?


----------



## bigbadstu

Robertw321 said:


> Carpet is for the kitty cat to sleep on.


no wonder my cat smells like Paragon....


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

[email protected] said:


> Trinity co 27 stock motor dynoed by wayne now in stock.


Shameless plugs are for idiots. get a life or better yet your own thread junior.


----------



## Robertw321

insaneriders said:


> Are you gonna run a new car outside this year? No, then you just proved my point. GABE


If I feel I need a new car to be competitive I will. This is the only country that's big on carpet racing and the remaining part of the world doesn't seem to mind running their graphite plate cars outside. Oval racers run their cars on concrete and asphalt all the time and at one time even 1/12 ran on asphalt.


----------



## ghoulardi

Just gotta be tuff enuff


----------



## ghoulardi

*Shameless Plug !!!*

TEAM BABAGANOOSH T-SHIRTS ARE NOW AVAIABLE !!!!!
JUST LIKE the one seen in "Car Action" as modeled by our own Nitrojeff. Be the first one on your block to own one of these hip, stylin' shirts. See any team member for details!!!!
Act now. This is a limited time offer. :jest: 

DON'T GET ELIMINATED!!!!  



INDEED....


----------



## bigbadstu

Thank God I've got Internet Tivo and I can skip past all these annoying commercials.


----------



## MAD1

insaneriders said:


> That was a great 180 you pulled, make a dumb ass comment then do a 180 and convince everyone that wasn't what you meant. Then put a cherry on it and tell everyone your dying. Nice work! Someone said I was mean, at least you can trust me.
> 
> GABE
> 
> PS Do they let you work on your cars Mitch? If so can I come too?


 That was really my game plan all along...honest. And yes they do let me work on my cars why do you think they run like they do!

Hugs and kisses Gabe.


----------



## MAD1

Hey, did Jeff move? He hasn't posted anything. Did somebody make Jeffy mad?


----------



## nitrojeff

Sorry, Tax time. Busy/Crabby


----------



## MAD1

nitrojeff said:


> Sorry, Tax time. Busy/Crabby


 Oh yea....I almost forgot about uncle Sam.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Is it SUNDAY yet????????


----------



## EAGLERACER

MAD1 said:


> Hey, did Jeff move? He hasn't posted anything. Did somebody make Jeffy mad?


Dont think anyone could make jeff that mad to stop posting That mouth will go for evere LOL

Just Kidding jeff


----------



## insaneriders

*Can you hear me now?*

Good, anyone got Vonage? Thinking about switching my phone service. See you Wed night.

GABE


----------



## ghoulardi

Even I can hear Jeffy


----------



## nitrojeff

*super fun ?*

Well, a 32 6.06 with a 10.64 fast lap and 11.44 average was only good enough for second qualifier and a win in the C main. Great racing! but super fun? I think I like my Friday bomber.


----------



## partyplatedave

You guys are so boooooring. You never post anything any more. I ran out of stuff to talk about because within the first week I got my name I said everything I have stored in my little brain.


----------



## ghoulardi

I have found that when you got nuttin' to say, its best to just say nuttin'.


Indeed!!!


----------



## partyplatedave

I hear u


----------



## HookupsXXX4

Marty-Clean out you Inbox for your PMs, I can't send one to you.

Jerry


----------



## nitrojeff

Fine, I'll post something just so our thread doesn't go so far down the page.


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Dave, I'll give you a used set of tires, but i'll also cut yours.


----------



## Dr. J

Gabe,

We have Vontage at our school and it is saving us a ton of money. Service is good. I like it and the price is right.

Gary


----------



## nitrojeff

OK, are we all ready to race? Only a few more left. Has there been final/or any word on outdoors?


----------



## DAVON

nitrojeff said:


> OK, are we all ready to race? Only a few more left. Has there been final/or any word on outdoors?


 I CAN'T WAIT TO RACE.....AND I CAN'T WAIT FOR OUTDOORS ALSO...THIS YEAR IS GONNA BE FUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

I think we need to cut your tires too Davon.


----------



## midget_man1387

nitrojeff said:


> I think we need to cut your tires too Davon.



will you have a set for me?

~Brian G.


----------



## nitrojeff

Yes, I have a set for you.


----------



## DAVON

nitrojeff said:


> I think we need to cut your tires too Davon.


 ME TOO!!!!!!! SEE YOU FRIDAY......ARE U READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drunk: I MEAN RACE :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## EAGLERACER

Hay guys copied this from the gates thread thaught we shouyld read it here also
Don

Pubic Announcement 

From Chris Goetz
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey guys, I got another email from Southgate today about the back door being open. They are not too happy about it. Please make sure that you pull the doors closed after you leave if you use this exit. We try to check them when we leave, but sometimes it does not happen. I am asking for your help in making sure these are locked behind us. If it is left up to Paul or myself to maintain reponsibility for it, we will just eliminate that as an entry/exit all together. I don't want that to be the solution.

Also, since I am on the topic of policy, we have a no smoking policy. Actually, Southgate has that policy, which we are required to uphold. If you need to smoke, please do not jeopardize our lease by doing it anywhere but outside. Most of you are pretty good about this, but we are still fighting it with a few. I can believe that some infrequent visitors still don't know this. If you see someone smoking, please let them know that's it's not permitted by Southgate, or let someone know who you feel might care about our track's longevity. It is not because we don't like smoke. It is because we were instructed not to smoke in the building by our lesser.

Thank you for getting to the bottom of that. Hopefully this will be the last post on either subject.

- Chris

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dr. J

Chris Goetz,

Any chance, if their is enough interest, to race Friday night March 17th?

Gary


----------



## insaneriders

*Oh yeah*

I'm interested, but won't be there. Chris will tell you, bamm, Basically everyone would have to say they would show, and only twenty actually would, then it would work.

GABE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

ghoulardi said:


> Or HT could just carry Take Offs like we been askin for years!


TAKE OFFS ARE HERE!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

I would race fri the 17th.


----------



## DAVON

Dr. J said:


> Chris Goetz,
> 
> Any chance, if their is enough interest, to race Friday night March 17th?
> 
> Gary


 HEY GUYS,ON MY SCHEDULE WE ARE RACING ON THE 17TH......WILL SOMEONE CONFIRM THIS...ON TH NORCAR WEB PAGE IT'S NOT LISTED BUT,ON THE HOBBYTOWN SCHEDULE THAT I GOT FROM HOBBYTOWN IT IS LISTED.....SO WHATS UP GUYS?   ....DAVE


----------



## Robertw321

The original schedule, in the #1 post, has March 3 & 10 listed. I'll run the races on the 17, 24 and 31 if anyone is interested and it fits in with the Gate schedule.


----------



## nitrojeff

Robertw321 said:


> The original schedule, in the #1 post, has March 3 & 10 listed. I'll run the races on the 17, 24 and 31 if anyone is interested and it fits in with the Gate schedule.


 :thumbsup:  :hat: :tongue: yes please.. me too... I'm in.. I second that. Yeah, I


----------



## vn1500

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'm in........


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey, I made a big sign that says 101 Bombers Squad and Jeff will you have tires for me. jk. I will try to use my old ones. See ya tomorrow. I need a bunch of broken parts and you will see a plastic cup and anyone who has broken parts put it in the cup cause I am making a bombers trophy for the winner.


----------



## DAVON

*Bob For President*

THANKS BOB...THAT WILL MAKE ALOT OF PEOPLE VERY HAPPY :thumbsup: :tongue: :wave:.....DAVE


----------



## DAVON

partyplatedave said:


> Hey, I made a big sign that says 101 Bombers Squad and Jeff will you have tires for me. jk. I will try to use my old ones. See ya tomorrow. I need a bunch of broken parts and you will see a plastic cup and anyone who has broken parts put it in the cup cause I am making a bombers trophy for the winner.


 HEY DAVID,DON'T YOU HAVE ENOUGH OF MY BROKEN PARTS?????


----------



## russo11218

Well guy's tore (elctronics) down the jrx-s it's going on ebay.I need to get ready for off road season .I am going to finsh indoor season running in the mini class .I think we have like three races left ? So, i think raceing mini should be fun that way i got heads up on what needs to be done for next year ha ha .we see you guy's tonight


----------



## MAD1

Robertw321 said:


> The original schedule, in the #1 post, has March 3 & 10 listed. I'll run the races on the 17, 24 and 31 if anyone is interested and it fits in with the Gate schedule.


 I'm in....god knows I got screwed out of some race time!!!


----------



## MAD1

Marty Mangione said:


> I would race fri the 17th.


 Marty PM


----------



## midget_man1387

OH YAA!!! Good time tonight, guys.

I think next week may be my last so BE PREPARED FOR THE RETURN OF THE MINI-T!!!!

I may run all three classes for the heck of it.



How does everyone like the Nomad a.k.a. the boat?!

~Brian G.


----------



## DAVON

WOW BRP RACING IS SO MUCH FUN....BUD,YOU SURE KNOW HOW TO MAKE RACING FUN....I WANT TO THANK BILL FOR GIVING ME A HAND WITH MY CAR....CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK I THINK I'LL STILL HAVE A SMILE ON MY FACE FROM THIS WEEK  :devil:  ......DAVE


----------



## DAVON

HEY WAY TO GO MIKE....HIS FIRST TQ & WIN IN BOMBER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbadstu

Brian, the Go-Mad is pretty sweet. Definitely got the spirit of Bomber :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Dave if you want Brp go-fast tips go to the mini rc racers link on hobbytalk and read Tangs tips He,s a legend in his own mind (and Bad Fast too)it helped me


----------



## nitrojeff

Yes that was super fun! I guess the trifecta is just too elusive for me. See ya'll next week.


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys great racing last night
BOMBERS are the best
David O. Thanks for the great sign (101 st Bombers Squad) looks great in our pit
Mike


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Dave if you want Brp go-fast tips go to the mini rc racers link on hobbytalk and read Tangs tips He,s a legend in his own mind (and Bad Fast too)it helped me


 thanks bill...i have been looking already today...can't wait till next race


----------



## DAVON

cepaw said:


> Hey guys great racing last night
> BOMBERS are the best
> David O. Thanks for the great sign (101 st Bombers Squad) looks great in our pit
> Mike


 I'LL 2ND ALL THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Davon>> It was good to see You having fun with the BRP!! wait till this summer at Da Track :thumbsup:


----------



## Medved

Well........who has the crown?

dan medved


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Davon>> It was good to see You having fun with the BRP!! wait till this summer at Da Track :thumbsup:


 I CAN'T WAIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midget_man1387

bigbadstu said:


> Brian, the Go-Mad is pretty sweet. Definitely got the spirit of Bomber :thumbsup:


haha that's what I was going for!!! Plus my dad has a 1:1 56' 210 sedan which we copied the paint off of!

Unfortunately the "go-mad" doesn't have as much go as I'd like due too a no-good speed control  But I'll live lol


~Brian G.


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey, guess what dooms-day device I have created now. I rigged up an airsoft automatic to my old servo and mounted it in my evader. It is a killer. OOHHHHHHHHH YYYYYYAAAAAAA.


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey Mitch. Are you sick. 
Also gabe why werent you there on friday. Hey are you faster than Zack. Just a question because him and his dad were kicking but (well in my book they were) I am going to buy one of the tc3's off of them when I get the money so save one for me!


----------



## nitrojeff

Medved said:


> Well........who has the crown?
> 
> dan medved


 Marty holds the crown.


----------



## tc3racer98

COME ON JEFF!! haha oh and btw does anyone know how to change the profiles on the gtx?

joey


----------



## DAVON

tc3racer98 said:


> COME ON JEFF!! haha oh and btw does anyone know how to change the profiles on the gtx?
> 
> joey


 HEY JOEY,YOU MIGHT BE ABLE TO FIND OUT HOW ON THERE WEB SITE....OR TRY PUSHING THE BUTTON THEN TURN IT ON AND THE LIGHTS WILL ALL COME ON THEN LET THE BUTTON GO AND THE LIGHTS WILL FLASH THE PROFILE NUMBER AND YOU CAN CHANGE IT BY PRESSING THE BUTTON TILL THE LIGHTS FLASH THE NUMBER YOU WANT AND WHEN YOU GET THERE LET THE BUTTON GO AND WAIT TILL THE LIGHTS FLASH ON AND GO OFF ONE BY ONE....THIS WORKS ON THE GT7...HOPE IT HELPS...DAVE


----------



## tc3racer98

ok thanks I'll try that I went to the novak web site and printed out the instructions and they didn't say anything about changing the profiles lol figures but yea thanks I'll try it tommrow


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay some crazy fool is selling a CE bl 35 for 225.00 on the swap and sell.marty


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

partyplatedave said:


> Hey Mitch. Are you sick.
> Also gabe why werent you there on friday. Hey are you faster than Zack. Just a question because him and his dad were kicking but (well in my book they were) I am going to buy one of the tc3's off of them when I get the money so save one for me!


Yes he is faster than ZACH and Gabe was in the gamma sector of quadrant alfa kilo. Live long and prosper! Nights are killing me!:freak:


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

tc3racer98 said:


> ok thanks I'll try that I went to the novak web site and printed out the instructions and they didn't say anything about changing the profiles lol figures but yea thanks I'll try it tommrow


IIt has 8 profiles you can scroll through. 7 preset and one custom. Here is how to select the profiles:_With GTX connected to a charged battery 
_*1. IF TRANSMITTER IS OFF, DISCONNECT GTX FROM RECEIVER​*To avoid possible radio interference from other transmitters, remove​the GTX’s input signal harness from the receiver.​*2. TURN ON THE SPEED CONTROL’S POWER​3. PRESS & HOLD THE GTX’S ONE-TOUCH SET BUTTON​Continue to hold SET button​*​on GTX *until all 4 LEDs turns on*.
​
*Note: you will continue holding past the blue and then blue & amber.​4. RELEASE SET BUTTON AS SOON AS ALL 4 LEDs COMES ON​Once released, the 4 status LEDs will flash to indicate what Throttle​Profile is currently selected​*_​_​​. The number of times the LEDs flash
​
indicates the Throttle Profile selection​​_(1 of 7)_.
​
*5. QUICK PRESS​*​​_(& release) _*SET BUTTON TO CHANGE SELECTION
*​*
*Each press will change to the next consecutive Throttle Profile.​​_(After
_​_
Profile 7, the sequence begins again at Profile 1)​*Note: there is a time constraint during this selection process.​*_*6. GTX STORES SELECTION & BEGINS TO EXIT PROGRAMMING​*When SET button is not pressed for about 3 seconds, the​*selected
*​*
Profile is stored​*_​_​into memory & all 4 LEDs will come on solid. *Then:
*​*
If a Profile other than 7 is selected:​*_​_​status LEDs will then turn off in a
​
rolling motion from right to left, until just the red LED is on solid​_(red & green if no transmitter signal present)​_​​. GTX is at neutral & ready to go.
​
*If Profile 7 is selected:​*_​_​the 4 status LEDs will stay on solid for a few
​
seconds​​_(to give you a chance to enter into the 7th Profile Customization
_​_
Mode)​_​--if SET button is not pressed while they are all on solid, they
​
will then turn off in a rolling motion from right to left​_(as above)_,
​
until just the red LED is on solid​_(red & green if no transmitter signal
_​_
present)​_​. The GTX is at neutral & ready to go.
​
*REMEMBER: Whenever the One-Touch set-up is performed, the GTX will automatically​revert to the factory default settings & the Throttle Profile will revert to #3.​*


----------



## MAD1

partyplatedave said:


> Hey Mitch. Are you sick.
> Also gabe why werent you there on friday. Hey are you faster than Zack. Just a question because him and his dad were kicking but (well in my book they were) I am going to buy one of the tc3's off of them when I get the money so save one for me!


 Getting better


----------



## bigbadstu

Mitch? Sick?

I think we have a candidate for Understatement of the Year there  

Get better Pebble Pisser, see ya Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## insaneriders

*I'm working on my tan*

What, there is lots of sun available when you climb over the cloulds, lots of radiation too, I like jet fuel, makes me smell pretty.

GABE


----------



## tc3racer98

jay you are my hero haha it didn't include that little portion in the instructions I printed hmmm


----------



## bigbadstu

I thought I was your hero


----------



## tc3racer98

stu you fixed my cars steering problem and helped me with that little screw.. not to mention look like a hawaiin which I cant' spell you'll always be my hero in my books ohh yeaa


----------



## partyplatedave

thats wat i like to hear


----------



## partyplatedave

Hey jeff or anyone who likes it. Is the cobra lathe a good lathe? I want to get a lathe cause jeff is sick of latheing my crap. haha.


----------



## nitrojeff

want want want


----------



## Marty Mangione

I have a cobra lathe with a diamond bit and i love it. Marty


----------



## nitrojeff

me too


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

tc3racer98 said:


> jay you are my hero haha it didn't include that little portion in the instructions I printed hmmm


All in a days work!


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Stu, fuses don't grow on trees you know. Don't forget to bring me a 7.5 this friday.


----------



## bigbadstu

No prob Jeff, I can live without turn signals


----------



## Dr. J

Marty,

Nice racing Friday night. Welcome to A-main.

Gary


----------



## ghoulardi

partyplatedave said:


> Hey jeff or anyone who likes it. Is the cobra lathe a good lathe? I want to get a lathe cause jeff is sick of latheing my crap. haha.


 Don't spend the extra $ on a diamond bit. I'll hook you up.:dude:


----------



## insaneriders

*Whatever*

Marty, did you turn it up, or mellow out? 

Ross, thanks for the love, see you soon.

Dr J., Do you miss me yet?

Miss all you guys, lots of fun you are, as Yoda would say. 

Huggs and Kisses
GABE


----------



## Bill Weaver

wow gabe are you on E


----------



## insaneriders

*E tabulous*

These new meds are really working out, I'm hardly ever negative or crabby anymore. Unfortunately I don't think the FAA approves the use of such unorthodox medication. The last time they took a stance on said medication it sounded something like this: The pilot was clearly higher than a kite when he attempted the aircraft carrier landing in his Boeing 737. What was even more amazing was that the crazy son of a bitch actually pulled it off. During his previous layover he attached a tail hook instead of a tail skid. This event would have gone off without a hitch if the aircraft carrier was expecting to receive a 737. Once the aircraft that weighed fifty times the expected weight landed the cables snapped and the 737 went into a side skid to avoid exiting the deck. Once the beast came to rest the captain was immediately given the medal of valor for being a successful idiot. 

GABE


----------



## hankster

With the new year it’s time to go through and do a little house cleaning. Those of you that have been around here know that at the beginning of each year we go through and suggest that older larger threads get closed and new ones get started.

This is done for a number of reasons. One is to keep the information at fresh and not overwhelming for new visitors. If they see a thread with 150+ pages they are much less likely to go through the thread to get information. This also makes sure the info in the thread is no more then a year old.

Also, long threads have a bad effect on server load and we like to try and keep that manageable.

What I would suggest is that a regular here start a new thread putting a link in it to this thread. Once the new thread is started I will then close this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## nitrojeff

two more races and we get kicked off. Quick, set the outdoor schedule!


----------



## DAVON

nitrojeff said:


> two more races and we get kicked off. Quick, set the outdoor schedule!


 JEFF,BOB IS RUNNING THE INDOOR RACES TILL THE END OF THE MONTH...SO DON'T FREAK OUT JUST YET :freak: :freak: ......DAVE


----------



## Mr-Tamiya

Guys I started a new 2006 thread per Hanks request please start to use that thread per his request.
new thread link
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1409657&postcount=1


----------

